# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Lahden paikallisliikenne

## MCW

Tiistaina 16.8. Lahdessa aloitettiin liikenne uudella linjalla 10 Kauppatorilta Tonttilaan. Samalla suunnalla linjaa 2 jatkettiin Sipurasta Viuhaan Alasenjärven pohjoisrannalle.

Kaupungin länsilaidalla taas linja 3 ajaa nykyään Keskussairaalalta Hollolan rajalle samaa tietä linjojen 4A ja 4B kanssa.

Patoniityssä linjat 16 ja 31 alkoivat ajamaan suoraan päätepysäkille, ja Porvoonjoentien kautta takaisin keskustaan muodostaen vastapäivään ajettavan silmukan. Tähän asti Patoniityn päätepysäkille ajettiin mennen tullen Porvoonjoentien kautta.

----------


## Piirka

Myös linjalla 72 on pientä reittimuutosta Renkomäessä. Viime talven aikataulussa linjakarttaan oli merkitty poikkeava reitti ...Uudenmaankatu - Uusi Orimattilantie - Lakkitehtaantie... Vaikka kuinka kääntelin ja vääntelin seiskakakkosen aikataulua, niin en löytänyt vuoroja, jotka olisivat tätä poikkeavaa reittiä kulkeneet. Löytyi vain 72Y (poikkeaa Venetsiassa Jaakkolankadulla) sekä 72Y1 (Kauppatori - Venetsia, ei Renkomäkeen).

Tämän vuoden linjakartasta on tuo haamureitti kadonnut, sen sijaan samalle alueelle on ilmestynyt uusi poikkeava reitti eräälle huoltoasemalle. Aikasemmin Venetsiasta lähtenyt vuoro lähtee ko. huoltoasemalta. Ensimmäinen vuoro kauppatorilta päätyy ko. huoltoasemalle ja kolme seuraavaa poikkeaa siellä matkalla Renkomäkeen.

Mielenkiintoista on se, että Koiviston konserni ei ole haukannut linjoja 71/72 ajavaa yhtiötä (Reissu Ruoti) eikä myöskään linjaa 4B ajavaa Lehtimäen Liikennettä osaksi Lahden Liikennettä =)

Piirka

----------


## killerpop

Tänä aamuna Lahden paikallisliikenteestä vähän ikävämpää kerrottavaa, kun linja-auto ja kuorma-auto ovat kolaroineet.

http://217.30.182.42/~phpela2/uutise...nen.php?id=498
http://www.ess.fi/telegram.jsp?telegram=40060

Auto näyttäisi olevan Lahden Liikenteen #329, Wiima K202 / Volvo B10M

----------


## TEP70

> http://www.ess.fi/telegram.jsp?telegram=40060
> 
> Auto näyttäisi olevan Lahden Liikenteen #329, Wiima K202 / Volvo B10M


Olikohan kuorma-auto Gaz, kun ESS:n mukaan bensiiniä pääsi valumaan maahan?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Multsun poika

Lahden bussiliikenne on varsin laadukasta samankokoisiin kaupunkeihin (Oulu, Pori) verrattuna. Vuorot on tiheät, helmenä Liipola, johon kulkee auto 10 min välein arkisin koko ajan.

Aiemmin ongelmana oli sekava linjasto (kuten Oulussa nyt). Nykyisin useimpiin lähiöihin ajaa yksi runkolinja helposti muistettavin 20 min välein. 

Ongelmana Lahdessakin on matkustajien puute. Tilaa autoissa on joitakin harvoja poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta todella hyvin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lahden bussiliikenne on varsin laadukasta samankokoisiin kaupunkeihin (Oulu, Pori) verrattuna.


Laadukasta? No vuorotarjontaa on hyvin kerrostalolähiöihin. Mutta onko se laadukasta, että kesälläkin arkipäivänä matalalattiabusseja oli katukuvassa varmaankin enintään 10...15% havaituista autoista. Euro3- tai Euro4-päästötason saavuttavista autoista ei ollut tietoakaan, Euro2:ia saattoi olla jokunen (ne havaitut pari matalaa Kabusia). Euro1:iäkään ei tainnut näkyä ensimmäistäkään. 1980-luvun korkeita "nokikoneita" sen sijaan näkyi pilvin pimein, useita kymmeniä sijoitettuna lähes kaikille mahdollisille linjoille. Bongausajankohta oli 4.7. iltapäivä / alkuilta. 
23.8. keskipäivällä tilanne oli vastaava, mutta tuolloin Kabus-matalien lisäksi näkyi jopa yksi kokonainen "Uukkari" (4.7. ei sitä yhtäkään). 23.8. Kabuseja tuntui liikkuvan itse asiassa varsin hyvin, ehkä jopa koko sarja (9 kpl). Nämä Kabusit huolehtivat siitä, että edes jonkinlainen välttävä taso saavutettiin. Tässä jälkimmäisessä tilanteessa elettiin jo talviaikataulujen aikaa. Kalustosta sen verran vielä, että kyllähän se on siistissä kunnossa ja ilmeisesti varsin toimivaakin. Tosiasiassa yli-ikäinen kalusto ei siististikään pidettynä ole omiaan pitämään joukkoliikenteen imagoa kovin korkealla - ei ainakaan loputtomiin. Ruuhka- yms. liikenteessä vanhat autot ovat täysin käyttökelpoinen lisä perusliikenteeseen.
Lahden kokoiset kaupungit voisivat halutessaan vaatia laadukasta joukkoliikennettä. Nyt ne eivät oikein tunnu vaativan, vaan antavat yleensä jonkun jo kauan aikaa sitten asemansa vakiinnuttaneen firman hoitaa liikenteen omia päämääriään parhaiten palvelemalla tavalla. Harmi, että yritysten päämäärät ovat usein ristiriidassa esimerkiksi asiakkaiden ja muiden kuntalaisten tarpeiden kanssa...

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Ainakin mitä minä olen seurannut hommaa niin ei Kabus-kaupungeissa oikein laatua löydy tuon kalustoasian puolelta katsottuna. Siinä mielessä Porit, Oulut, Kotkat ym päihittää Kuopiot, Porvoot, Jyväskylät ja Lahdet ihan miten tahtoo. Rattivaunu sanoo että Lahden kokoiset kaupungit voisivat vaatia parempaa kalustotasoa mutta mikä siinä on sitten että eivät vaadi? Ja kait varmaan pienemmätkin voisivat vaatia parempaa, mutta on eri asia sitten kannattaako niiden(Porvoo, Riihimäki, Raahe esim.) vaatia?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rattivaunu sanoo että Lahden kokoiset kaupungit voisivat vaatia parempaa kalustotasoa mutta mikä siinä on sitten että eivät vaadi?


Kaupunkien / kuntien johtoa "ei kiinnosta". Heitä kiinnostaa enemmän autoilun etujen valvominen. Kuten eräissä muissa ketjuissa on ansiokkaasti jo todettu, päättäjien tietämättömyys on yksi keskeinen syy joukkoliikenteen pitämiseen eräänlaisena sosiaaliturvana pakkokäyttäjiä varten. Annetaan joukkoliikenteen virua kurjassa tilassa kuitenkin niin, että koululaiset ja mummot saadaan jotenkuten kuskattua kouluihinsa ja palveluihinsa. Työssä käyvän väestön oletetaan liikkuvan omilla autoillaan ja koko yhdyskunta suunnitellaan juuri sitä periaatetta suosivaksi. Pakkokäyttäjiä ei tarvitse erikseen houkutella "millään laadulla", kunhan bussi kulkee luvattuun aikaan. Pakkokäyttäjä suostuu astumaan - itse asiassa kiipeämään - millaiseen museorakkineeseen tahansa. Vara- ja ruuhka-autona vanhempikin kulkupeli menee mukavasti, mutta kun siis eräillä paikkakunnilla museoautoilla ajetaan kokopäivävuorojakin laajassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## killerpop

Lahdessa meinataan vähentää bussilippujen tukieuroja 140000 euron edestä, joka johtaisi jo entuudestaan kalliiden lipputuotteiden hintojen nousuun. Lisää asiasta Etelä-Suomen sanomissa. 

Ensi vuonna kuukausilippu maksaisi jo 55 euroa ja seutulippu 86 euroa. Korotuspaineita oli jo kesken tämän vuoden, kaupungilta irtosi kuitenkinlisää rahaa, jottei tänä vuonna tarvi hintoja korottaa.

----------


## LateZ

Paikallisliikenteen sijaan seutuliikenteestä.

Oikorataa on liikennöity jo hyvän aikaa. Suosio on suuri, junavuoroja on lisätty. Lahden seudun linja-autoilijat vastaavat tähän kysyntään tarjoamalla Nastolan suunnasta aamulla rautatieasemalle kolme vuoroa, jotka eivät mitenkään erinomaisesti sovi ainakaan niille suosituille lähijunille. Salpakankaan suuntaan homma toimii, jos ehtii Helsingistä 15:39 lähtevään Z-junaan. Myöhemmin ei oikein yhteyttä ole.

Voihan torille asemalta kävellä tai siellä vaihtaa bussia, mutta silti pidän tilannetta peräti kehnona. Normaali tarjonta asemalle olisi mielestäni noin kerran tunnissa noista numerolinjojen liikennöintialueella sijaitsevista naapurikuntien keskustoista. Etenkin kun sen enempää Salpakankaalta kuin Nastolastakaan ei mitään erinomaista pikalinjaliikennettä Helsinkiin ole.

Jospa nyt, kun nykyliikennöitsijät eivät kykene hoitamaan liikennöintiä, astuisikin kuvaan joku uusi yrittäjä joka anoisi vaikkapa luvan reitille Salpakangas-Lahti r.as. - Nastola kk. Veikkaanpa, että Suomen loistava linja-autoliikenteen lupajärjestelmä, joka tarjoaa kunnille edulliset kuljetuspalvelut syrjäseuduillekin huolehtisi siitä, ettei jatkossakaan Lahden asemalle pääse bussilla.

Minkäköhän tähden muuten isohkosta Orimattilasta ei kulje Mäntsälän asemalle minkään valtakunnan bussia vaikka Pukkilasta sellainen liityntä on saatu järjestettyä. Reilussa puolessa tunnissa ajaisi suoraa tietä Orimattilasta Mäntsälään ja koko matka Helsinkiin sujuisi nopeammin kuin nykyään nopeimmallakaan pikavuorolla. Nykyhinnoilla lippukin olisi samaa luokkaa juna-bussiyhteydessä ja vakiovuorossa. Toki vaikkapa Viikkiin sillä pikavuorolla pääsee kätevämmin. Mutta Tikkurilaan tai Keravalle menijä varmaan olisi mielissään yhteydestä asemalle.

Valtavia investointeja tehdään uusia ratoja rakentamalla. Junavuoroja ostetaan yhteiskunnan toimesta. Mielestäni tästä pitäisi ulosmitata täysi hyöty yhteiskunnalle ja kansalaisille järjestämällä liityntäyteydet kuntoon, vaikka se häiritsisikin jotakuta linja-autoilijaa.

----------


## Epa

Nastolan ja Lahden välisen joukkoliikenteen siirtyminen raiteille olisi junalla jatkaville varmasti mieluisin vaihtoehto. Villähteen rautatieseisakkeen mahdollisuutta oli jossain jo väläytelty. Nykyistä Nastolan seisaketta edeltäneellä Uudenkylän asemalla olisi kääntöpaikkana toimiva sivuraiteistokin valmiina.

----------


## Epa

Joukkoliikennereitti Nastolasta Lahteen on mielenkiintoista ajatella Nokian ja Tampereen välisten joukkoliikennematkojen peilikuvana. Molemmilla yhteysväleillä kulkee yhteensä kymmenkunta taajamajunaa keskustasta keskustaan, mutta joukkoliikenne painottu ylivoimaisesti linja-autojen hyväksi.

Pääosa reitistä Nastolasta Lahteen kuljetaan moottoriliikennetien ja kantatien tyyppisen vanhan Villähteentien rinnakkaiselossa. Nokialta Tampereelle taas vievät sekä "kantatie Auran" alkuvaihe moottoritienä että katuväylän kaltainen reitti Raholan kautta. Linja-autojen vakiovuorojen ja pikavuorojen jakautuminen liikenneväylien kesken on melkolailla peilikuvan kaltainen.

Epilän risteyksen ja Joutjärven eteläisen liittymän jälkeen reitti Lahdessa jatkuu Viipurintietä Pekanmäen ja Ruolanmäen kautta Karjalankatua ydinkeskustaan. Tampereella taas Paunujen ja Länsilinjojen loppumatka kulkee Viipurintietä ja Karjalankatua muistuttavaa Pispalan valtatietä Pispalan ja Pyynikin kautta Keskustorille.

----------


## killerpop

Etelä-Suomen Sanomat uutisoi seuraavasti:



> *Lahden vihreät haastavat harkitsemaan maksutonta joukkoliikennettä*
> 
> Vihreät arvelevat, että maksuttomasta joukkoliikenteestä koituvat hyödyt olisivat laaja-alaiset. ESS/Arkisto
> 
> Lahden vihreiden valtuustoryhmä on jättänyt kaupunginhallitukselle valtuustokysymyksen maksuttomasta joukkoliikenteestä.
> Vihreiden mielestä maksuton julkinen liikenne olisi vetovoimatekijä ja näyttö ympäristöystävällisyydestä.
> Heidän mukaansa se voisi myös olla keino vähentää sivistystoimen ja sosiaalitoimen kyyditysmenoja.
> -Kuinka paljon maksuton joukkoliikenne lisää kaupungin järjestämien vapaa-ajan palveluiden käyttöä ja siten niiden kassatuloja (uimahallit, teatteri, orkesteri), vihreät kysyvät.
> Pohdittavia vaikutuksia vihreiden mukaan ovat myös henkilöautoliikenteen väheneminen ja sitä kautta tapahtuva ilmanlaadun paraneminen sekä parkkipaikkojen tarpeen väheneminen.
> ...

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tiistaina 16.8. Lahdessa aloitettiin liikenne uudella linjalla 10 Kauppatorilta Tonttilaan.


Kymppilinja perustettiin lähinnä uutta Kariston puukaupunkiosaa ajatellen, eli sopivampaa olisi ollut ilmaista reitiksi Kauppatorilta Karistoon Tonttilan kautta. Kymppilinja on kuitenkin ollut melkoisen säälittävä tapaus parilla päivittäisellä kierroksella ruuhka-aikoihin. Kesäliikenteen alkaessa Kariston surkeisiin liikenneyhteyksiin saatiin vihdoin merkittävä parannus, kun onneton kymppi kuopattiin ja 4A siirrettiin ajamaan Kauppatorilta Karistoon. Kariston liikennöintiaika laajeni kertarysäyksellä kokopäiväiseksi (klo 6-20) ja lisäksi aloitettiin kevyt lauantailiikenne (klo 8-14). 4A jatkaa Kauppatorilta Päijät-Hämeen keskussairaalalle, joten tässäkin mielessä Kariston yhteydet paranivat.

Ketjussa käytyyn keskusteluun Lahden liikenteen bussikaluston tasosta voisin todeta asian parantuneen huomattavasti vuodesta 2005. Nykyisin käytössä on päälinjoilla valtaosin Kabusin uutta matalalattiakalustoa ja vanhimmasta autoista on kokonaan luovuttu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ketjussa käytyyn keskusteluun Lahden liikenteen bussikaluston tasosta voisin todeta asian parantuneen huomattavasti vuodesta 2005. Nykyisin käytössä on päälinjoilla valtaosin Kabusin uutta matalalattiakalustoa ja vanhimmasta autoista on kokonaan luovuttu.


Uusia Kabus TC4A4 -kaupunkiautoja on valmistunut Lahden Liikenteen tarpeisiin 25 auton sarja. Huomattava osa autoista esiintyy tässä kuvastossa.

----------


## LateZ

Saattaapa paikallisliikenteen yhteyksiin rautatieasemalle tulla hieman kehitystä, vaikka kai tämäkin vielä on estettävissä.

http://www.lahti.fi/kannat/lahasia.n...0?OpenDocument

----------


## MrArakawa

Talviaikataulut 2008-2009 ovat tuoneet supistuksia Lahden liikenteen tarjontaan. Linjalta 3 Hiekkanummi - Kauppatori - Tiilijärvi on poistettu kokonaan ruuhka-aikojen lisälähdöt. Silloin kun minäkin joitakin vuosia sitten käytin tuota linjaa päivittäin, ajettiin aamuruuhkan tavalliset ja lisälähdöt Hiekkanummesta kahdella autolla. On täytynyt matkustajamäärien sitten todella pudota, kun nyt selvitään kahdella vuorolla tunnissa. 

Niinikään ruuhka-ajan lähtöjä on supistettu myös linjalta 5 Metsäkangas - Kauppatori - Hörölä, linjalta 21 Riihelä - Kauppatori - Liipola ja linjalta 30 Mukkula - Kauppatori - Liipola. Linjoilta 5 ja 30 on lopetettu myös viikonlopun yöliikenne, joten yöliikennettä tarjotaan tätänykyä ainoastaan linjalla 3, jossa siinäkin myöhäisimpiä lähtöjä on hieman aikaistettu. Linjan 32 Karjusaari - Kauppatori - Saksala vuoroväli on puolestaan nostettu 20 minuutista puoleen tuntiin. 

Harvoja parannuksia taitavat olla linjan 2 Korpikankare/Rautakankare - Kauppatori - Viuha ajaminen myös sunnuntaisin normaalille päätepysäkilleen Viuhaan Hiekkanummen sijasta ja pari uutta aamuvuoroa linjalle 13 Pyhätön - Kauppatori - Nikkilä. Myös Kariston liikennöinti on parantunut sitten viime talven, mutta tämä muutos astui voimaan jo kesäkuussa. 

Eipä taida olla Lahden joukkoliikenne ainakaan kasvattanut suosiotaan mainittujen supistuksien valossa. Käsittääkseni Tekninen lautakunta on hyväksynyt Koiviston Auton liikennelupahakemuksessa esitetyt aikataulumuutokset nimenomaan matkustajamäärien vähenemiseen vedoten.

----------


## killerpop

Jälleen poiminta Etelä-Suomen Sanomista



> Bussialennuksia Lahden budjettiin
> 
> Lahden tulee varata ensi vuoden budjettiinsa rahaa bussiliikenteen uusiin alennuslippuihin, katsoo kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtaja Ulla Juurola (sd). 
> Joukkoliikenteen ja kevyen liikenteen kehittämistä pohtinut toimikunta on esittänyt nuoriso- ja opiskelijalippujen käyttöön ottamista ensi vuoden alussa. Lisäksi toimikunta nostaisi lastenlipun ikärajan neljästä seitsemään vuoteen.
> Jotta alennukset toteutuisivat, kaupungin olisi lisättävä lipputukeaan 465000 eurolla vuodessa. 
> 
> Juurola ei osaa vielä sanoa, joudutaanko toimikunnan ehdotuksesta mahdollisesti tinkimään. Osviittaa saadaan ensi viikolla, kun kaupunginjohtaja Jyrki Myllyvirta julkistaa oman budjettiesityksensä. 
> - Uskon, että siihen sisältyy jotakin bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen. Toimikunnan esittämä uudistus on hyvän suuntainen ja jotenkin asiassa pitää edetä, Juurola huomauttaa.


Ja perään myös samasta lehdestä. Asia ei suoraan liity paikallisliikenteeseen, mutta Lahden seutuun kylläkin



> Viisikymmentä bussivuoroa loppui
> 
> Viidenkymmenen vuoron liikennöinti loppui Lahden alueella kesän ja alkusyksyn aikana. Liikennöitsijät jättivät ennen kesää hakemuksen 57 bussivuoron lakkauttamisesta, mutta Etelä-Suomen lääninhallitus osti niistä seitsemän. Lääni osti kuusi Lahden ja Vääksyn välillä kulkevaa linja-autovuoroa sekä yhden Lahden ja Järvelän välillä liikennöivän vuoron.
> Lakkauttamishakemuksia voi tulla vielä lisää lääninhallitukselle loppuvuoden aikana.
> Useita satoja bussivuoroja uhkaa lopettaminen ensi vuonna, sillä valtion budjettiehdotuksessa joukkoliikenteen tuet ovat pienenemässä noin kolmella miljoonalla eurolla.
> 
> 
> Lisää vähennyksiä tulossa
> 
> ...

----------


## kemkim

Lahden kaupungissa matkustajamäärät ovat laskeneet kolmannekseen 1970-lukuun nähden. Jotain on tehty pahasti väärin, koska näin on päässyt käymään.

----------


## killerpop

Lahden paikallisliikenteeseen uusia lipputuotteita:



> *Nuoriso- ja opiskelijaliput Lahteen elokuussa*
> 
> Kuva: ESS/Arkisto 
> Lahden kaupunkiliikenteessä otetaan ensi elokuussa käyttöön joukkoliikennetoimikunnan loppukesästä esittämät opiskelija- ja nuorisoliput.
> Lastenlipun ikäraja nousee samassa yhteydessä neljästä seitsemään ikävuoteen. Lastenvaunuja voidaan jatkossa kuljettaa busseissa ilmaiseksi, saattaja maksaa edelleen oman matkansa.
> Kaupunki ja liikennöitsijät ovat myös sopineet, että bussimatkustajat maksavat jatkossa kaupunkialueella yhtä ja samaa hintaa. 
> 30 päivän kaupunkilippuun sekä seutulippuun on tulossa vuoden alusta parin euron korotus. Kaupunkilippu maksaa jatkossa 53 ja seutulippu 83 euroa.

----------


## MrArakawa

Hienoa, että kertalippujen taksarajasta luovutaan. 50 sentin "sakko" kun on käytännössä koskenut Lahden sisällä vain Ahtialan asukkaita. Vielä olisi syytä tehdä vaihdollisista matkoista houkuttelevampia vaihtamalla maksullinen siirtolippu tunnin ilmaiseen vaihtoaikaan.

----------


## Epa

Lahti varautuu uudistamaan pääkatuaan Aleksanterinkatua Trion kohdalla ja muuttamaan joukkoliikenteen järjestämistä. Trion edustalle kaavailllaan kauppatoria täydentävää linja-autojen toista vaihtopysäkkiä, jonka kautta kulkisivat itään ja pohjoiseen matkaavat vuorot. Päätöksiä linjojen siirtämisestä ei ole tehty. Pysäkkien määrä kasvatetaan Vesijärvenkadun ja Kauppakadun välisellä osuudella kahdesta kolmeen suuntaansa. Idän suunnasta tulevien pysäkit siirtyvät samalla nykyiseltä paikaltaan lännemmäksi entisen Aleksanterin kohdalle. Trion puolelle rakennetaan erillinen pyörätie ja kadun toisella puolen olevaa pyörätietä kavennetaan, jotta bussia odottaville saadaan järjestettyä odotustila. http://www.ess.fi/?article=225401

Nykyisin Reunan pysäkki tarjoaa paikallislinjojen tehokkaan vaihtomahdollisuuden Möysän suuntaan saavuttaessa Kivistönmäen suunnasta. Esimerkiksi Vääksy-Lahti-Kouvola -vakiovuoromatkoilla Reunan pysäkki on vieläkin houkuttelevampi vaihtopysäkki, koska Lahti-Kouvola -vakiovuorot eivät pysähdy kauppatorilla.

Saavuttaessa paikallislinjalla tai vakiovuorolla Möysän suunnasta bussin vaihtaminen edellyttää nykyisin kävelyä Teknisen viraston pysäkille, mikäli matka jatkuu Kivistönmäen suuntaan. Uutisessa mainitut järjestelyt vaikuttaisivat bussimatkustajan näkökulmasta ensisijaisesti tähän pysäkkien välimatkaan.

Reunan vaihtopysäkin sijainti on liikenteen historian kannalta merkittävä. Minun tietojeni mukaan rautatieasemalta on kulkenut viime vuosisadalla kapearaide Siltapolun linjaa Reunan ja nykyisen Trion alueen kautta entiselle Rauten teollisuusalueelle.

----------


## Epa

Haasteellisempaa olisi yhdistää Trion edustalle vaihtomahdollisuus myös Launeen suunnan ja Möysän suunnan välisille bussiyhteyksille. Tämän jälkeen olisi johdonmukaista remontoida Aleksanterinkadun toiseen päähän Paasikiven aukiolle vaihtopysäkki, joka palvelisi Hennalan suunnan ja Jalkarannan suunnan välisiä bussiyhteyksiä. Näin muodostuisi erittäin hajautetun matkakeskuksen malli.

----------


## Epa

Lahdessa Mukkulan kaakkoiselle laidalle avattiin keväällä Holman alueen hypermarket, johon on suunnitteilla jo laajennus. Lahden keskustan suunnalta Holmaan pääsee paikallisliikenteen linjalla nro 8, joka kulkee Metsämaan kaupunginosaan. Vielä lähemmäksi pääsee Vääksyn ja Heinolan vakiovuoroilla.

Bussiyhteys Mukkulan ydinalueilta Holman marketille tällä hetkellä puuttuu. Kyseessä on noin parin kilometrin matka, jolle voidaan perustellusti olettaa kysyntää. Onkin aihetta tarkastella uudelleen Mukkulan bussivuorojen reittejä. 

Yksi vaihoehto on, että linja 31 tai 32 voitaisiin ajaa Mukkulan risteyksen ja Kivistönmäen välisellä osuudella Vanhantien kautta. 

Pidän parempana ajatusmallia, jossa linja 30:n reittiä jatkettaisiin Holmaan. Vuoro kulkisi Niemen suunnalta Tanssimäen ja Mukkulan risteyksen kautta Vanhaatietä kääntöpaikalleen. Tällöin saavutaan melko lähelle linja 8:n reittiä. Mahdollisesti reitit voitaisiin yhdistää kiertolinjaksi: keskusta-Niemi-Mukkula-Holma-Kytölä-Kivimaa-keskusta. Linjan tunnus voisi olla 8A tai 8B kulkusuunnan mukaan.

Mainittu kiertolinja voisi olla myös kevyen raideyhteyden pohjana. Holmasta idän kautta keskustaan on teollisuusraide jo olemassa. Lännessä Niemenkadulle olisi kaupunkiraide helppoa kuvitella. Matkailun kannalta reitti yhdistäisi keskustan, järvisataman, Sibeliustalon, yliopistokampuksen ja Mukkulan matkailukeskuksen.

----------


## Epa

Lahdessa Aleksanterinkadun Forumin kohdalla﻿ oli tänä iltana meneillään tietyö, jonka aikana kaksi keskikaistaa on suljettu liikenteeltä. Maallikon silmin urakka näytti ainakin useamman päivän kestävältä tietyöltä. Kauppakadulta kääntyville bussikuskeille voisi joku olla nyt jakamassa papukaijamerkkejä ja mitaleja aina, mikäli välttävät peruutusvaihteen käytön.

----------


## Epa

Tavaratalo Kärkkäisen ilmaisia bussikuljetuksia Lahden Renkomäkeen:

pe 4.12. klo 11 ja 17 Mukkulan ostoskeskukselta ja Hollolan kuntakeskukselta, 
klo 11.30 ja 17.30 Kauppatorin Marolankadulta

paluu Renkomäeltä klo 15 ja 20 Kauppatorille, Mukkulaan ja Hollolaan

la 5.12. klo 10 ja 14 Mukkulasta ja Hollolasta, klo 10.30 ja 14.30 Kauppatorilta

paluu Renkomäeltä klo 13 ja 17 Kauppatorille, Mukkulaan ja Hollolaan

Viiden euron hintaiset menopaluukuljetukset:

la 5.12. klo 11 Kouvolan matkakeskukselta ja Heinolan turistipysäkiltä

paluu Renkomäeltä klo 15.30 Heinolaan ja klo 16.30 Kouvolaan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Vietin alkuviikosta pari päivää Lahdessa. Kaupungin joukkoliikenne yllätti myönteisesti: autot olivat siistejä ja vuorovälit kohtuullisia.

Lahdessa on kaksi suurempaa lähiötä: 7000 asukkaan Liipola keskustan eteläpuolella ja tätä isompi (ja hajanaisempi) Mukkula Vääksyntien varressa.

Liipolaa ympyröi kehätie: bussit kulkevat yhteen suuntaan arkisin 10 min välein. Hyvä palvelu!

Mukkulaan taas kulkee kolme linjaa:30,31 ja 32. Yhteistä osuutta ei ole, kaikki menevät 3 kertaa tunnissa. Palvelu Mukkulaan tuntuu heikohkolta.

Turistilippua ei ole (miksei Koiviston Auto? Lahtihan on maailmankuulu talviurheilukeskus!). Kertalippu on poskettoman kallis ja epäkäytännöllinen HKL:n ja TKL:n taksoihin tottuneelle.

----------


## ess

Ei muuta kuin raitiotie reitille Mukkula - keskusta - Liipola.  :Smile:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei muuta kuin raitiotie reitille Mukkula - keskusta - Liipola.


Liipola sijaitsee jyrkkärinteisellä mäellä, mikä olisi raitioliikenteen kannalta melko haasteellista.

----------


## lamarjam

Koiviston Auto on lakkauttanut lähes kaikki vakiovuoronsa Lahden seudulla kesäksi, myös itse käyttämälläni Lahti-Paimela-Vesivehmaa-Vääksy - välillä. Aiemmin kesäliikenne on ollut lähes yhtä laajamittaista kuin talviliikennekin, saapi nähdä mikä osa liikennettä ajetaan syksystä lähtien taas.
Taitavat maaseudun vakiovuorot olla pian menneen talven lumia kaikkialla Suomessa...

----------


## TRe

Liikenne mitä todennäköisemmin siirtyy aikanaan PSA liikenteeksi

----------


## killerpop

> Koiviston Auto on lakkauttanut lähes kaikki vakiovuoronsa Lahden seudulla kesäksi, myös itse käyttämälläni Lahti-Paimela-Vesivehmaa-Vääksy - välillä. Aiemmin kesäliikenne on ollut lähes yhtä laajamittaista kuin talviliikennekin, saapi nähdä mikä osa liikennettä ajetaan syksystä lähtien taas.
> Taitavat maaseudun vakiovuorot olla pian menneen talven lumia kaikkialla Suomessa...


Tästäkin voidaan kiittää 3.12.2009 voimaantullutta tuholakia. Mutta näin Suomessa päätettiin edistää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan pöytäkirjasta 15.6. löytyy muun muassa vastaus valtuustoaloitteeseen: Raitiovaunuliikenteen mahdollisuuksien tutkiminen Lahden keskustan liikennejärjestelyissä. Huhtikuussa valmistuneessa Lahden keskustan liikenteen ja liikkumisen ideointia -raportissa ehdotetaan niin sanottuja Lahti-linjoja, jotka olisivat korkeatasoisia runkolinjoja. Pitkälle viedyissä visioissa näitä voisi ajatella bussien sijasta pikaraitioteinä.

----------


## anticop

Se voisi kyllä olla hyvä juttu. Saisi välillä muuallekin raitiovaunua kuin pääkaupunkiseudulle.

Mielenkiintoista olisi, mikä liikennöitsijä sitä ajaisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Mielenkiintoista olisi, mikä liikennöitsijä sitä ajaisi.


Eikös tuo ole sivuseikka? Voisihan sitä ajaa vaikka Lahden kaupungin raitiotielaitos!

----------


## Koala

> Eikös tuo ole sivuseikka? Voisihan sitä ajaa vaikka Lahden kaupungin raitiotielaitos!


Kunhan ei Koiviston Vaunu KATRAM-vaunuillaan...

----------


## tkp

Eilisessä Hämeen uutisissa Lahden paikallisliikenteestä ja matkakeskuksesta, alkaen noin neljän minuutin kohdalta http://areena.yle.fi/video/1320774702297

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eilisessä Hämeen uutisissa Lahden paikallisliikenteestä ja matkakeskuksesta, alkaen noin neljän minuutin kohdalta http://areena.yle.fi/video/1320774702297


Tuohan on erittäin positiivista, jos matkustajia riittää ja vuoroja halutaan lisätä!  :Very Happy: 

Mutta kysyisinpä lahtelaisilta tai muuten asiasta tietäviltä, että ovatko Lahden kaikki pysäkkikatokset noin hirveässä kunnossa, mitä videolla näkyi?  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Eppu

> Eilisessä Hämeen uutisissa Lahden paikallisliikenteestä ja matkakeskuksesta, alkaen noin neljän minuutin kohdalta http://areena.yle.fi/video/1320774702297


Matkakeskushankkeelle en kyllä hirveästi Lahden tapauksessa lämpene. Rautatieaseman sijainti kun todellakin on keskustan reuna-alueella, jonne ei ydinkeskustan välittömässä tuntumassa sijaitsevan linja-auotaseman toimintoja ole mielekästä siirtää. Myös paikkurien looginen aikataulupiste keskustassa on ehdottomasti tori. On tietysti niinkin, että linja-autoasemaa voisi jotenkin uudistaa, esimerkiksi laiturialuetta voisi hieman kehittää. Lahti on kuitenkin melkoisen vilkas linja-autoasema ja merkittävä vaihtopiste.

Jos taas VR haluaisi jotakin asemien etäisyysongelmalle tehdä, niin vaihtoehtonahan olisi esimerkiksi jokin keskustaa kiertävä yhteysbussi (las-ras-tori-las) - esimerkiksi. Matkakeskushankkeessa pitäisi kuitenkin aina olla perustava lähtökohta siinä seikassa, missä se sijaitsisi. Lahdessa ehdotettu sijainti ei olisi paras mahdollinen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta kysyisinpä lahtelaisilta tai muuten asiasta tietäviltä, että ovatko Lahden kaikki pysäkkikatokset noin hirveässä kunnossa, mitä videolla näkyi?


Lahdessa on parhaillaan menossa bussikatosten uusimisprojekti, joka kestänee vielä joitakin vuosia. Uudella katosmallilla korvataan nimenomaan em. videossa nähtyjä vanhoja kasarikatoksia, joita käytetään erityisesti lähiöissä. Kuva uudesta katosmallista löytyy tästä artikkelista. Keskusta-alueella ja eräillä muilla keskeisillä pysäkeillä on käytössä valomainokselliset lasipysäkit, jotka muistuttavat aika paljon esim. Helsingin katoksia.

----------


## Lahden seutu

http://www.lahti.fi/www/images.nsf/files/3EC7B5B0006C901FC225789D003F5505/$file/Lahden_matkakeskus_ideasuunnitelma.pdf

Minä ainakin lämpenen matkakeskus hankkeelle. Mutta tuskinpa ikinä toteutuu...niin hidasta on asioiden eteneminen...missä on toriparkki ja kehätie?  :Laughing:  Luonnoksissa on peräti sellainen katos/petargola? mikä on Helsingissäkin raiteiden päällä. Eikä keskustasta edes ole kauhea matka asemalle. Nykyinen bussiasema on kyllä niin vanhanaikainen ja samoin rautatieasemakin ja se aseman seutu muutenkin ankea. Jotain vois tehdä...bussiaseman alueelle ollaan sitten kaavailemassa jotain Ranta-Kartanoa, vaikka alueelle sijoittaisin ennemmin kaupallista toimintaa. Uusi vetonaula Lahden keskustalle, jonka nuo automarketit tappaa.

http://www4.lahti.fi/valtuusto/Lahde...ointi_uusi.pdf

----------


## killerpop

http://www.ess.fi/?article=374741

Ei paikallisliikenteen pyörittäminen tukia vaatisi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Samppa

Eihän tukia tarvita, jos ajetaan vain silloin, kun varmasti saadaan bussi täyteen = työmatka- ja koululaisliikenne.
Muina aikoina kaupunkilaiset saavat sitten kulkea miten parhaaksi näkevät = omalla autolla tai ei ollenkaan.

----------


## ultrix

Jos tuo toteutuu, saadaan Suomen ensimmäinen koelaboratorio markkinaehtoisesta kaupunkiliikenteestä. Veikkaan, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ja kulkutapaosuus laskee oleellisesti, jonka jälkeen Lahti tekee uuden päätöksen ja päättää soveltaa PSA:ta.

----------


## LateZ

Jos luvat myönnetään, tuonne kai saisi mennä kuka hyvänsä ajelemaan sitten Koiviston Auton ja Lehtimäen rinnalle miten lystää. Ainakaan 10 vuoden yksinoikeus ei kuulosta kovin markkinaehtoiselta. Olisikin mielenkiintoista, jos Lahteen tulisi perinteisen paikallisliikenteen rinnalle vaikkapa parillakymmenellä autolla lähinnä ruuhka-aikaan ajeleva kilpaileva yritys suurimpien asuinalueitten välille. Autot voisivat olla kai mitä vain katsastettuja linja-autoja. Ajamalla vain parhaita vuoroja parhaaseen aikaan voisi helposti tarjota kuukausilipun halvemmalla, kuin laajaa paikallisliikennettä viikonloppuliikenteineen ajavat vanhat liikennöitsijät. Kun hintaero olisi riittävä, kysyntääkin varmasti olisi.

----------


## Piirka

> Ajamalla vain parhaita vuoroja parhaaseen aikaan voisi helposti tarjota kuukausilipun halvemmalla, kuin laajaa paikallisliikennettä viikonloppuliikenteineen ajavat vanhat liikennöitsijät.


Kuinka kauan ajaisivat vanhat liikennöitsijät laajaa viikonloppuliikennettä? Eiköhän nekin karsisi alkaen sunnuntaivuoroista ja jatkaen harventamalla/vähentämällä lauantaivuoroja. Uhkaavatko Lahden vanhat liikennöitsijät "kimpsujen ja kampsujen pakkaamisella" eli kaluston siirrolla pois Lahdesta ja täten liikennöinnin lopettamisella, mikäli päättäjät eivät myönnä näille kymmenvuotista yksinoikeussopimusta?

----------


## citybus

> Kuinka kauan ajaisivat vanhat liikennöitsijät laajaa viikonloppuliikennettä? Eiköhän nekin karsisi alkaen sunnuntaivuoroista ja jatkaen harventamalla/vähentämällä lauantaivuoroja. Uhkaavatko Lahden vanhat liikennöitsijät "kimpsujen ja kampsujen pakkaamisella eli kaluston siirrolla pois Lahdesta ja täten liikennöinnin lopettamisella, mikäli päättäjät eivät myönnä näille kymmenvuotista yksinoikeussopimusta?


Hupaisaa logiikkaa Koiviston Autolta. Lahden joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen prioriteettina tulee siis olla tulonlähde Koiviston Autolle, ei palvelu lahtelaisille?

----------


## hylje

Isojen paikallisten kiukuttelu avaa vain markkinat uusille nyrkkipajoille oikein kunnolla, kun ei tarvitse nousta isojen varjosta.

----------


## Eppu

> Uhkaavatko Lahden vanhat liikennöitsijät "kimpsujen ja kampsujen pakkaamisella" eli kaluston siirrolla pois Lahdesta ja täten liikennöinnin lopettamisella, mikäli päättäjät eivät myönnä näille kymmenvuotista yksinoikeussopimusta?


Eikös jotain tämän suuntaista jorinaa ole ainakin tältä isolta konsernilta kuulunut mm. Oulun suunnalla? Vaikka tällaisia uhkailuja kuuluisikin, niin Lahdessa ei varmaankaan ole sellaisen suhteen mitään ongelmia. Korvaavia liikennöitsijöitä varmasti löytyy lähiseudulta, ja Savonlinjakin varmaan olisi kiinnostunut...

Mikäli Lahdessa päädytään PSA-liikenteeseen, täytyisi toteutustapaa miettiä. Kilpailutettaisiinko kaikki paikkurilinjat kerralla yhtenä pakettina Ruotsin malliin? Vai vähitellen muutamien linjojen pakettina, mihin ollaan Suomessa totuttu? Mikähän lienee palvelutasotavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi edullisin vaihtoehto...?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäli Lahdessa päädytään PSA-liikenteeseen, täytyisi toteutustapaa miettiä. Kilpailutettaisiinko kaikki paikkurilinjat kerralla yhtenä pakettina Ruotsin malliin? Vai vähitellen muutamien linjojen pakettina, mihin ollaan Suomessa totuttu? Mikähän lienee palvelutasotavoitteiden saavuttamiseksi edullisin vaihtoehto...?


Ehdottomasti yhtenä pakettina. Ei kenenkään kannata osallistua muutaman auton pikkupakettien kilpailuun ja sitä varten alkaa luoda uutta organisaatiota kalustoineen ja toimipisteineen  pienet paketit rajaisivat kilpailun käytännössä vain niille harvoille toimijoille, jotka jo ovat Lahdessa. Yksi isohko paketti (kuinka monesta autosta olisi kyse koko Lahden paikallisliikenteessä?) voisi kiinnostaa isojakin firmoja, jolloin kilpailu olisi aidompaa. Varmasti edellyttää kuitenkin aika pitkää sopimusta.

----------


## Piirka

> Yksi isohko paketti (kuinka monesta autosta olisi kyse koko Lahden paikallisliikenteessä?)


Numerolinjoilla 1 - 73 näkyy pikaisesti laskettuna olleen 45 koko/osapäivävuoroa sekä 5 aamuruuhkavuoroa viime talvikaudella. Luku ei sisällä Hollolan suunnan 40 -linjaryppään seutuvuoroja, mutta sisältää sen sijaan Hollolan/Nastolan suunnaan 4 -linjaryppään sekä Orimattilan 8 -linjan "semiseutuvuorot". Sitten kun tiedetään, miten joukkoliikenne järjestetään ja kuinka isolla alueella: Lahti+Nastola+Orimattila+Hollola vai esim koko Päijät-Hämeen maakunta (aka. Lahden seutukunta), niin saamme käsityksen paketin suuruudesta. Jos koko maakunta olisi mukana, on lukuun lisättävä nuo em. 40 -linjat sekä mm. Asikkalan ja Heinolan suunnan vakiovuorot. Heinolassa on myös paikallisliikennettä muutamalla autolla. Saattaisi olla helpompaa kilpailuttaa Lahden paikallisliikenne sekä Päijät-Hämeen seutuliikenne (Heinolan paikallisliikenne ml.) erikseen?

----------


## Koala

> Hupaisaa logiikkaa Koiviston Autolta. Lahden joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen prioriteettina tulee siis olla tulonlähde Koiviston Autolle, ei palvelu lahtelaisille?


Tuohan se ko. firman logiikka nimenomaan on. Kaikki perustellaan Koiviston Auton edulla ja tarpeilla. En muista koskaan kuulleeni tuon firman kertovan mitään asiakasnäkökulmasta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuohan se ko. firman logiikka nimenomaan on. Kaikki perustellaan Koiviston Auton edulla ja tarpeilla. En muista koskaan kuulleeni tuon firman kertovan mitään asiakasnäkökulmasta.


Osakeyhtiölain mukaan osakeyhtiön tarkoitus on tuottaa osakkaille voittoa. Ei muuta. (Tosin normaalilla alalla sitä voittoa ei tahdo tulla, jos asiakasnäkökulma unohtuu.)

Koiviston Auto tuskin on samanlainen hassu non-profit-oy kuin eräs Stadin Ratikat, joka ei tee kuin tappiota mutta tekee sitä mielellään.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tuo toteutuu, saadaan Suomen ensimmäinen koelaboratorio markkinaehtoisesta kaupunkiliikenteestä. Veikkaan, että joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso ja kulkutapaosuus laskee oleellisesti, jonka jälkeen Lahti tekee uuden päätöksen ja päättää soveltaa PSA:ta.


Eihän liikenteen tarvitse olla kokonaan markkinaehtoista. Koska Lahti tukee joukkoliikennettä nyt 3 miljoonalla vuodessa, voisi Lahti käyttää uudessa tilanteessa ko. summan markkinaehtoista liikennettä täydentävien palveluiden ostamiseen.

Markkinaehtoinen liikenne + täydentävät ostot -mallissa taksat ja lippujärjestelmä on vielä yksi oleellinen kysymys. Houkuttelevan joukkoliikenteen kannalta alueella on oltava yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä. Markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä se johtaa väistämättä tilanteeseen, jossa lipputulo/matkustaja ei ole ennakoitavissa vastaavalla tavalla kuin nykyisessä seutulippumallissa, jossa yhteiskunta maksaa asiakkaan maksaman hinnan yli menevät matkat.

----------


## Koala

> (Tosin normaalilla alalla sitä voittoa ei tahdo tulla, jos asiakasnäkökulma unohtuu.)


Tämä on tietysti se mitä tarkoitin. Tarkennetaan nyt sen verran että noita KA:n/Lahden Liikenteen palveluita olen aikanaan useamman vuoden käyttänyt.

----------


## SD202

> Tuohan se ko. firman logiikka nimenomaan on. Kaikki perustellaan Koiviston Auton edulla ja tarpeilla. En muista koskaan kuulleeni tuon firman kertovan mitään asiakasnäkökulmasta.


Käypäs Kuopion -osiossa.  :Wink: 
http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajanko...lippu-kampanja
"Yhteistyössä Kuopion Liikenne Oy ja Kuopion kaupunki."
Eli onhan Koiviston Auto -yhtymällä asiakasnäkökulmaa. Eri asia, onko asiakas sitten matkustaja vai Kuopion kaupunki.  :Very Happy: 
Mutta mitä nyt täällä on reilun kolmen viikon verran matkannut muutaman kilometrin mittaisia työmatkojaan polkupyörällä - ja nähnyt miten suosittu kulkumuoto pyöräily on, niin kova työ taitaa olla houkutella lukuisia pyöräilijöitä bussin kyytiin...

----------


## Piirka

Lahden paikallisliikenteen talvikauden 2012-13 aikataulut klik. Ei suurempia muutoksia edelliseen kauteen verrattuna.

Muutama muutos:
- 4A:lla uusi lähtö Karistosta ma-pe klo 21.25
- 8:lla aamun ensimmäinen lähtö Orimattilaan ma-pe klo 6.00 ei enää jatka Orimattilassa Virkkeelle
- 32:lla ma-pe lähdöt Kauppatorilta klo 13.25 ja 14.25 Karjusaareen ja Karjusaaresta klo 13.15 ja 14.25 muutettu Y-vuoroiksi (Lepolankadun kautta)

----------


## jtm

11.9

Lahden liikenne #321 seikkaili linjalla 11

12.9

Lahden liikenne #265 (Scania K113/Lahti Falcon430) tuli Renkomäen ABC:n kohdalla vastaan Orimattilaa kohti n. klo 12:10 linjalla 8. Tuulilasilla A4 missä luki 8. Onkos tämä harvinaista kun itse en ole nähnyt linjalla 8 kuin matalalattia kalustoa?

----------


## antsa

Ei välttämättä harvinaista koska Orimattilan tallilla on kaukoauto jolla ajetaan pikaa Helsinkiin ja muutama kouluvuoroauto jotka ovat joko säfflejä tai sit mm. tuo vanha falcon.

----------


## Eppu

http://www.ess.fi/?article=387873

Näköjään Lahdessakin liikenne on menossa kilpailuun bruttomallilla. Olihan tämä toisaalta hieman arvattavissa...

----------


## JT

Lahden joukkoliikennelautakunta, joka tulee vastaamaan Lahden alueen 11 kunnan joukkoliikenteestä, päätti tänään liikenteen järjestämistapamalleista: http://www.ess.fi/?article=404386

----------


## kuukanko

Lahden paikallisliikenteen ensimmäinen 1.7.2014 alkavan liikenteen kilpailutus on käynnistynyt ja tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat on ladattavista sivulta http://www.lahti.fi/suomi/joukkoliik...uskilpailu2013

Kilpailussa on 7 kohdetta:
linjat 1, 1K, 1M, 1R, 1T, 16 ja 35. Sopimusaika 5 vuotta, kalustona 8 x A2linjat 2 ja 3. Sopimusaika 6 vuotta, kalustona 3 x A2 ja 9 x Clinjat 5 ja 21. Sopimusaika 5 vuotta, kalustona 5 x A2 ja 5 x Clinja 7. Sopimusaika 4 vuotta, kalustona 4 x A2linjat 12, 13, ja 17. Sopimusaika 5 vuotta, kalustona 4 x A1linjat 6, 31 ja 32. Sopimusaika 5 vuotta, kalustona 5 x A1 ja 5 x A2linjat 86 - 94. Sopimusaika 6 vuotta, kalustona 8 x A2 rekisteröitynä 100 km/h nopeudelle ja korkeaselkänojaisilla penkeillä, 5 x S, 2 x S tai A2 samoilla lisävaatimuksilla kuin muut kohteen A2:t, 1 x Mini B
Kaikissa kohteissa on lisäksi 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus.

Kaikki kaupunkiliikennebussit maalataan 31.1.2014 mennessä julkaistavaan tilaajaväritykseen. Mini B -tyypin busseissa on vähintään 15 istumapaikkaa, A1-tyypin busseissa on vähintään 32 istumapaikkaa, A2-tyypin busseissa vähintään 39 ja C-tyypin vähintään 49. Vain C-tyypin busseissa vaaditaan takaovi. Kaikki edellä mainitut tyypit ovat matalalattiaisia. C-tyypin bussit voi korvata A2-tyypin busseilla, jos koulupäivinä ruuhka-aikaan niiden lähdöt tuplataan A1-busseilla. S-tyypin bussit ovat korkealattiaisia seutuliikennebusseja, joissa on vähintään 45 istumapaikkaa.

Kaluston ajokilometreillä painotettu keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikävaatimus 16 vuotta. Päästöiltään kaluston on oltava vähintään Euro3-tasoa.

Kohteissa 1 - 6 hinnan painoarvo on 86 pistettä ja kalustopisteiden 14 pistettä. Kohteessa 7 hinnan painoarvo on 93 pistettä ja kalustopisteiden 7 pistettä. Kalustopisteitä saa kaluston päästötasosta, kolmannesta lastenvaunupaikasta ja käytetyssä kalustossa lisäksi ilmastoinnista, pyörätuolirampista, ovijarrusta, alkolukosta, moottoritilan palonsammutusjärjestelmästä ja sähköisistä linjakilvistä.

----------


## Eppu

Sangen kiintoisaa. Ilmeisesti Hollolan ja Nastolan liikenne (linjat 4 ja 8) tulevat kilpailuun myöhemmin, mutta lähiaikoina.

Suunnitellussa linjastossa pisti silmään sellainen positiivinen seikka, että torin kautta ajetaan edelleen eli painopistettä ei ole siirretty tyystin rautatieasemalle, minne se toki ei kuulu. Ehkä silti lännestä tulevan liikenteen kierrätys rautatieaseman kautta edelleen keskustaan tuntuu äkkiseltään väkinäiseltä, kun vaihtoehtona olisi nykyinen suora reitti. 

Näköjään linjanumeroitakaan ei olla muuteltu kovin radikaalisti, kun 30-sarjalaisiakin jätettiin paikoilleen. Linjasta 35 näköjään on tehty "oikea" linja tukemaan linjan 32 Kilpiäisten päätä. Mutta minkähän takia Saksalaan/Kujalaan ajellaan kahdella linjalla (6 ja 32)? Ykköslinjan kirjainhässäkkä puolestaan vaikuttaa melkoiselta sopalta, siitäkin huolimatta että kirjaimet viittaavat loogisesti suoraan määränpäähän/lähtöpisteeseen lännessä.

Kokonaisuutena linjastossa on toki joitakin ihan hyviä asioita tapahtunut, mutta on myös hämmennystä aiheuttavia. Eniten hiertää kuitenkin nuo rautatieaseman "sakkokierrokset" - etenkin kun lippujärjestelmäkin uudistuu siihen suuntaan että autoa voi tarpeen tullen vaihtaa helpommin ja huolettomammin ilman mitään KA-konsernille tyypillisiä erikseen pyydettäviä siirtolippuja käyttäen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:39 ----------

Edellistä viestia korjaten ja siihen lisäten, näköjään linja 35 onkin autokierron mukaan samanlainen kuin nyt ja se näköjään ajetaan samalla autolla linjan 16 kanssa. Sikälikin yllättävää on se seikka, että vuonna 2011 julkaistussa Lahden joukkoliikennesuunnitelmassa ehdotettiin linjan 32 pilkkomista sillä perusteella, että Kilpiäisten-Karjusaaren päässä kysyntä oli suurempaa kuin Saksalan päässä. Nyt linjaa ei katkaistakaan, ainoastaan vuoroväliä tihennetään 20 minuuttiin ja samalla linjan 6 ansiosta tarjonta on suurempaa nimenomaan vähäisemmän kysynnän päässä eli Saksalan-Kujalan suunnalla.

Uskaltaisin veikata, että tässä kisassa KA ei välttämättä juhli. Tähän kilpailutusasiakirjoissa viittaavat ainakin kaksi seikkaa. KA:lla ei ole kisassa vaadittavia teliautoja. Kabus-katuritkaan eivät anna kovin hyviä kalustopisteitä, niissä kun ei ole mm. kolmatta lastenvaunupaikkaa (1,5 pistettä). Joka tapauksessa KA:kin joutuisi ostamaan uusia autoja, mikä tasoittaa puntteja muiden kisaan lähtevien kanssa. Mikähän mahtaa sitten olla Lehtimäen ja Ruodin markkinaosuus kilpailun ratkettua...

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä mahtaa olla taustana ja syynä siihen, että yksi sopivankokoiseksi kokonaisuudeksi sopiva kilpailutuspaketti on jaettu hirvittävän moneen pikkiriikkiseen pakettiin? Onko tämä yksi tapa pelata ennakkoon valittu liikennöitsijä kilpailun voittajaksi vai onko vaikutus päinvastainen? Noin äkkiseltään tällainen pikkupaketeiksi pilkkominen ja vieläpä pakettien määrääminen päättymään lukuisina eri aikoina vaikuttaa aivan kummalliselta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä mahtaa olla taustana ja syynä siihen, että yksi sopivankokoiseksi kokonaisuudeksi sopiva kilpailutuspaketti on jaettu hirvittävän moneen pikkiriikkiseen pakettiin?


Eiköhän syy ole se perinteinen eli mahdollisuuksien antaminen pienemmillekin liikennöitsijöille.

Yleisesti sopimukset laitetaan päättymään eri aikoina siksi, että jatkossa kilpailuja olisi tasaisemmin eikä kaikkea kerralla, kuten nyt.

----------


## Piirka

> Mutta minkähän takia Saksalaan/Kujalaan ajellaan kahdella linjalla (6 ja 32)?


Lukaisin mielenkiinnolla kilpailuprujut läpi ja huomasin saman. Luulisin, että on helpompaa järkätä Kujalan työmatkavuorot erillisellä linjalla kuin ulottaa Saksalan linja 32 Kujalaan? Säästyy ehkäpä vuoro, kun 32:n vuoroväli palautetaan takaisin 20 minuuttiin.




> Ykköslinjan kirjainhässäkkä puolestaan vaikuttaa melkoiselta sopalta, siitäkin huolimatta että kirjaimet viittaavat loogisesti suoraan määränpäähän/lähtöpisteeseen lännessä.


Ykkösen hässäkkä iski samoin silmään, mutta vuorolistoja plaraamalla ajetaan pääsääntöisesti kaksi "päälinjaa" Jalkarannan suunnalla, päättäreinä nyky-ykkösen Kiikkula sekä nyky-kakkosen Rautakankare. Kumpaakin 20 minuutin välein. Pakkaa sekoittaa T-vuorot Tarjantien kautta sekä Messilän hiihtokauden vuorot. Viimeiksimainitut hoidetaan ykkösen jatkeella Rautakankareelta. Onko tarvetta ajaa Messilään 20 minuutin välein? Olisiko ollut järkevämpää perustaa oma "kutoslinja" Messilään?




> "sakkokierrokset"


Sakkokierroshärdellilinja syntyy linjasta 17, kun sillä korvataan poisjäävän ykkösen osuus Joutjärvelle. Keskusta-alueen ajoreittikiekuroista ottaa nyt Erkkikin selvän. Not.  :Mad: 




> KA:lla ei ole kisassa vaadittavia teliautoja.


Eihän niitä vaadita kuin vaivaiset 14 kpl. Joka ei halua telejä hankkia, ei niitä nuukana osta.  :Wink: 

Mielenkiintoisin uudistus on mielestäni megalinjat 88, 89 ja 89Z eli pitkät seutulinjat Orimattilasta Lahden kautta Heinolaan. Orimattilassa eivät aja suoraan linja-autoasemalle, vaan koukkaavat kunniakierroksen kirkonkylän ympäri. Heinolan päässä nämä korvaavat melkein kaikki nykyiset Heinolan sisäiset linjat. 88 tulee olemaan 66 km suuntaansa. 89:ä ajetaan hiljaisina aikoina, muuten ajetaan 89Z:aa nelostietä Lahdesta Heinolaan. Mielenkiintoista on, että Z-linja tulee olemaan 77 km suuntaansa ja *pidempi* kuin päälinjansa (n. 73,5 km)

----------


## JT

> Sangen kiintoisaa. Ilmeisesti Hollolan ja Nastolan liikenne (linjat 4 ja 8) tulevat kilpailuun myöhemmin, mutta lähiaikoina.





> Jäihän tuossa Hollolan ja Nastolan lisäksi muiden ympäryskuntien eli Kärkölän, Hämeenkosken, Lammin, Padasjoen, Asikkalan, Sysmän ja Hartolan suuntien liikenne kilpailuttamatta. Näiden kilpailutusmalli pitäisi tosin olla nettopohjainen, ja käsittääkseni Asikkalan ja Sysmän runkoyhteydet hoituisivat markkinaehtoisesti.


Korjataanpa sen verran, että noiden syrjäkuntien nykyiset siirtymäajan sopimukset päättyvätkin vasta 2015-2017 aikana eli niiden kilpailutus on sitten parin kolmen vuoden päästä. Kuten Eppu kirjoitti, niin Hollolan ja Nastolan liikenne sekä osa Lahden sisäisestä liikenteestä kilpailutetaan vielä syksyn aikana nettopohjaisena: http://www.lahti.fi/suomi/joukkoliik...skilpailu2013/

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän syy ole se perinteinen eli mahdollisuuksien antaminen pienemmillekin liikennöitsijöille.
> 
> Yleisesti sopimukset laitetaan päättymään eri aikoina siksi, että jatkossa kilpailuja olisi tasaisemmin eikä kaikkea kerralla, kuten nyt.


Molemmat täysin päinvastoin kuin miten itse tekisin. Onko joku näistä ns. keskisuurista kaupungeista päätynyt kilpailuttamaan koko homman yhtenä pakettina, jolloin joku muukin saattaa kiinnostua liikenteestä kuin nykyinen käytännön monopolioperaattori?

Pieni paketti ja teoreettiset mahdollisuudet pienille liikennöitsijöille ei toimi käytännössä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Maalla voisin kuvitella sen toimivan vähän paremmin, mutta samalla se estää tehokkaasti suurten toimijoiden kiinnostumisen ja tulon alueelle. Ei hyvä.

----------


## Zambo

> Molemmat täysin päinvastoin kuin miten itse tekisin. Onko joku näistä ns. keskisuurista kaupungeista päätynyt kilpailuttamaan koko homman yhtenä pakettina, jolloin joku muukin saattaa kiinnostua liikenteestä kuin nykyinen käytännön monopolioperaattori?
> 
> Pieni paketti ja teoreettiset mahdollisuudet pienille liikennöitsijöille ei toimi käytännössä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Maalla voisin kuvitella sen toimivan vähän paremmin, mutta samalla se estää tehokkaasti suurten toimijoiden kiinnostumisen ja tulon alueelle. Ei hyvä.



Mikä olisi sopiva automäärä suurille yrityksille? Kesällä Turun kilpailussa oli yhdessä kohteessa yli 20 autoa jaossa ja yksikään suuri ulkopuolinen toimija ei jättänyt tarjousta. Eipä jättänyt myöskään yksikään pieni, koska kohteen koko oli liian iso. No Turusta löytyi kekseliäisyyttä hoitaa homma kotiin. 

Yksi iso kohde voisi tulla Lahdelle tolkuttoman kalliiksi, jos vain Koiviston Auto jättäisi tarjouksen, joka olisi hinnaltaan kova tai pahimmassa tapauksessa tulisi uusi kilpailutus. KA konsernillahan on pelissä lähes koko kaupunkiliikenne, mielenkiintoista onkin miten he reagoivat kilpailuun ja hinnoitteluun ja mihin kaupunkeihin mahdollisesti panostavat ja jättävätkö jonkun vähemmälle huomiolle. Lahdessa liikennettä hoitavat nykyisin myös Lehtimäen Liikenne ja Reissu Ruoti, joilla lienee kiinnostusta vakituiseen linjaliikenteeseen tilausajon sesonkeja tasoittamaan. Lahden alueesta voisivat olla kiinnostuneita myös Savonlinja ja Pekola.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt myös Lahden toinen 1.7.2014 alkavan liikenteen kilpailu on käynnistynyt. Tässä sopimusmallina on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus. Tarjouspyyntö

Kilpailussa on yksi kohde:
8. Linjat 4, 4C, 4R, 8, 11, 51, 52, 53, 55, 56, 62, 63 ja 98. Kalustona 4 x A1, 8 x A2, 4 x C ja 7 x S. A1-, A2- ja C-tyypin bussit on maalattava tilaajaväritykseen. C-tyypin bussit saa tässäkin kilpailussa korvata A2:lla ajamalla tuplalähtöjä ruuhka-aikaan.

Sopimuskausi on 5 vuotta + 2 vuoden optio. Kaluston ikä- ja päästövaatimukset ovat samat kuin edellisessäkin kilpailussa. Hinnan painoarvo on 93 pistettä ja kaluston 7 pistettä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Lahden tuleva bussilinjasto vaikuttaa kokonaisuutena selkeältä parannukselta nykyiseen, mutta linja 11 pistää kyllä heti silmään. Se on jo nykyisellään melkoinen kiertelylinja ja jatkossa kiertely vain lisääntyy. Ymmärrän toki, että tiivistyvä maankäyttö perustelee joukkoliikenteen ulottamisen Kytölänmäkeen, mutta ehkä nyt on yritetty pistää liikaa asuinalueita yhteen linjaan. Kaukkarista keskustaan haluava bussimatkustaja tuskin on kovin ilahtunut, että ennen kuin bussin nokka edes suuntaa kohti keskustaa käydään pyörimässä Koivukummussa, Laitumella, Herrasmannissa ja Kytölässä. Itse en ainakaan tällaisen koukerolinjan kyytiin mielelläni nousisi. Mutkainen, kapea ja mäkinen Kytölän selkätie ei liene myöskään kovin bussiystävällinen - ainakaan talvella. 

Toinen huomioni kiinnittyi Ruolan kerrostaloalueeseen, josta näyttää poistuvan kokonaan lähijoukkoliikennepalvelut, kun Nastolan linjat siirtyvät ajamaan suoraan valtatietä 12. Mielestäni linja 7 voitaisiin linjata Ahtialantien sijasta Viipurintietä ja Karistonväylää pitkin Karistoon ja päätepysäkki kauppakeskukselle. Karistolaisille lienee ajallisesti melko sama kumpaa reittiä keskustaan ajetaan. Viipurintien ohella voisi harkita jopa Ruolankadun käyttöä, onhan sitä pitkin ennen muinoin bussi mennyt. Osa pysäkeistäkin on vielä tallella Ruolankadun varrella.

----------


## tkp

Lahden kaupunki nostaa ensi vuonna lippujen hintoja http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/paijathame...massa-lahdessa

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lahden kaupunki nostaa ensi vuonna lippujen hintoja http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/paijathame...massa-lahdessa


Tekninen lautakunta päätti viime tiistain kokouksessaan 3% korotuksista lipunhintoihin kaupunginjohtajan budjettiesityksen 10% korotuksen sijasta. Lippujen hinnankorotukset ollaan kuitenkin siirtämässä kaupunginhallituksen käsiteltäväksi, joten Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunta ei vielä ole vahvistanut uusia hintoja.

----------


## JT

Lahden seudun bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailu on kiinnostanut useita liikennöitsijöitä: www.ess.fi

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lahden seudun bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailu on kiinnostanut useita liikennöitsijöitä: www.ess.fi


http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/paijathame...bina-tarjoavat

Koivisto, Lehtimäki, Onnibus, SL-Autoyhtymä, V-S Bussipalvelut, Nobina, ML-Charter, Pekolan Liikenne ja Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## anttipng

En olisi uskonut, että kiinnostuneita olisi noin paljon. Oma toiveeni on, että kaikki kohteet eivät menisi yhdelle tarjoajalle.

----------


## 034

> En olisi uskonut, että kiinnostuneita olisi noin paljon. Oma toiveeni on, että kaikki kohteet eivät menisi yhdelle tarjoajalle.


Olen samaa mieltä. Olisi hienoa saada useita liikennöitsijöitä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Milloin tilaajaväritys oli tarkoitus julkaista?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Milloin tilaajaväritys oli tarkoitus julkaista?


Kuukankon aiemmassa viestissä lukee näin:




> Kaikki kaupunkiliikennebussit maalataan 31.1.2014 mennessä julkaistavaan tilaajaväritykseen.


Enemmän tietoa saataneen kilpailutuksen ratkaisun jälkeen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuukankon aiemmassa viestissä lukee


Jees, enpä lukenut tuota tarpeeksi tarkasti.

----------


## JT

Lahden uusi tilaajaväritys on julkaistu: http://www.lahti.fi/www/bulletin.nsf...CWkfI.facebook

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lahden uusi tilaajaväritys on julkaistu: http://www.lahti.fi/www/bulletin.nsf...CWkfI.facebook


Tuo pohjaväri on mielestäni onnistunut, kun tummansinisen rinnalla käytetään valkoisen sijasta vaaleansinistä. Myös kuvio on tyylikäs. Noista eri teemoista voi olla kyllä montaa mieltä, itse sanoisin pelkän pohjavärin riittävän.

Uusi logo on myös ihan tyylikäs, samanlainen kuin useimmat joukkoliikenneyritysten logot, eli ei varsinaisesti kuvasta mitään. Fontti olisi tosin voinut olla selkeämpi ja kirjaimet toisistaan irrallisia.

Kokonaisuutena kyllä varsin onnistunut brändäys mielestäni.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Noista eri teemoista voi olla kyllä montaa mieltä, itse sanoisin pelkän pohjavärin riittävän.


Jep. Nuo lisäkuviot ja kukkaset tuntuvat hieman tökeröiltä. Jyväskylässähän tuo meni ihan ööveriksi. Sinisen sävyt ovat ok, mutta itse väritys aaltoineen ei ole mieleeni.

Kuvittelenko, vai näyttääkö tuo logo vihreässä matkakortissa ihan HSL:n matkakortilta? (Tässä liitteessä sivulla 3)

----------


## Eppu

> Lahden uusi tilaajaväritys on julkaistu: http://www.lahti.fi/www/bulletin.nsf...CWkfI.facebook


Mielestäni kaikista tähänastisista uusista tilaajaväritystouhuista onnistunein kokonaisuus. Sinänsä harmi, että liikenteen volyymin lisäys meni hieman överiksi, vähempikin olisi riittänyt. Toivotaan ettei tuloksena ole rahojen loppuminen, sillä lipun hinnan tuntuva nousu saattaisi hyvinkin vesittää kaikki tavoitteet kulkumuoto-osuuden kasvattamisesta.

----------


## Kani

Tuntuu että näissä uusimmissa tilaajavärityksissä ei ole kovin paljon annettu arvoa sille, että joukkoliikennevälineen ulkoasu on merkittävä osa kaupungin katukuvaa ja eräänlaista historiallista jatkumoa. Pikemminkin valituksi tulleet ratkaisut näyttävät lyhytaikaisilta mainosteippauksilta, jotka tuntuvat hetken aikaa vekkuleilta ja piristäviltä, mutta menettävät muutamassa vuodessa arvonsa ja alkavat vaikuttaa elähtäneiltä. Tällainen riski on varsinkin Lahden ja Jyväskylän kaltaisilla maisemaleikittelyillä. Lahden tilaajaväreistä tuli ensivilkaisulla mieleen jonkun laskettelukeskuksen 20 vuotta vanha, hauskoilla teipeillä nuorennettu syöttöbussi, ei iso ja vakuuttava joukkoliikennejärjestelmä.

----------


## anttipng

Ei täysin makuasia, mutta osoittain kuitenkin. Tiettyjen firmojen omista teippauksista tulee mieleen 70-luku ja osasta Neuvostoliitto. Onko se sitten hyvä vai paha vai mikä.

----------


## Kani

Sen sijaan ei-Neuvostoliitossa ajetaan vaikkapa tämännäköisissä väreissä, tuleeko mieleen jotain kotimaista: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevonhaywood/5689699797/ 

Aikaa kestävä ulkoasu ei tunnu olevan näiden keskisuurten suomalaiskaupunkien tavoitteena. Jos nyt ajatellaan vaikkapa tästä 20 vuotta eteenpäin, niin vaikea on kuvitella, että esimerkiksi Lahden ja Jyväskylän valitsema leikittely olisi enää monenkaan mielestä vakuuttava. Mutta ehkä on ajateltu, että kilpailuttamisen myötä voidaan aina teettää uusia kuvioita, aivan kuin kännykkään kuoria.

Pitkäaikaisesti menestyvät väritykset perustuvat poikkeuksetta selkeisiin muotoihin ja yksinkertaiseen värimaailmaan. Esimerkiksi nyt juuri tämä Lahden, Jyväskylän, Oulun ja Kuopion valtaliikennöitsijän design, joka on tehty ammattilaisen toimesta jo reilu 35 vuotta sitten, ja sen voi kuvitella aivan hyvin olevan bussien kyljissä myös 35 vuoden päästä. Tätä ajatusta on jonkin verran myös Turussa, Tampereella ja HSL-värityksessä. VR:nkin junien maalauskuvio on kotoisin jo 1980-luvulta, ja se on kestänyt sekä värinvaihdon että luontoaiheisen koristelun hyvin.

Mutta tämä nyt toki on tällaista 1900-luvun muumioiden ajattelua, siihen aikaan kvartaali oli vielä 25 vuotta.

----------


## SD202

> Sen sijaan ei-Neuvostoliitossa ajetaan vaikkapa tämännäköisissä väreissä, tuleeko mieleen jotain kotimaista: http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevonhaywood/5689699797/


Onko se puhdasta sattumaa, että erään Lahdessa sijaitsevan liikennöitsijän/bussitehtaan ensimmäisten mallien suunnittelussa haettiin vaikutteita nimenomaan Ameriikan Yhdysvalloista?  :Wink: 




> Aikaa kestävä ulkoasu ei tunnu olevan näiden keskisuurten suomalaiskaupunkien tavoitteena. Jos nyt ajatellaan vaikkapa tästä 20 vuotta eteenpäin, niin vaikea on kuvitella, että esimerkiksi Lahden ja Jyväskylän valitsema leikittely olisi enää monenkaan mielestä vakuuttava. Mutta ehkä on ajateltu, että kilpailuttamisen myötä voidaan aina teettää uusia kuvioita, aivan kuin kännykkään kuoria.


Yksi hyvä vaihtoehto on suosia valkoista pääasiallisena värinä kaluston ulkopinnoilla. Valkoinen väri näyttää todella edustavalta marraskuusta huhtikuulle.




> Pitkäaikaisesti menestyvät väritykset perustuvat poikkeuksetta selkeisiin muotoihin ja yksinkertaiseen värimaailmaan. Esimerkiksi nyt juuri tämä Lahden, Jyväskylän, Oulun ja Kuopion valtaliikennöitsijän design, joka on tehty ammattilaisen toimesta jo reilu 35 vuotta sitten, ja sen voi kuvitella aivan hyvin olevan bussien kyljissä myös 35 vuoden päästä.


Äläs nyt. Onhan käytettävä penkkikangaskin jo vaihtunut ainakin kertaalleen. Vakavasti puhuen: KA-konserni (sekä myös Pohjolan Liikenne) on kyllä ihailtavasti vaalinut yhtenäistä ilmettä kalustossaan. Ainakaan täällä Kuopiossa ei ole näkynyt esimerkiksi mitään "tanskandoggeja" muistuttamassa kaluston edellisistä omistajista.

Menee muuten jo ohi aiheen, mutta tietääkö kukaan, mikä oli tämän KA-konsernissa käytetyn maalauksen taustalla?
http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss.../city_ll01.jpg
Poikkesi melkoisesti konsernin yleisesti käytössä olleessa maalauskuviosta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Suomessa ollaan minusta nykyään jostain syystä allergisia ns. vahvoille väreille, eli erilaisia pastellisävyjä ja valkoista ja vaalean harmaata tungetaan joka paikkaan. Myönnetään että pidän vahvoista väreistä, mutta silti minusta Berliinin ja Dresdenin tilaajaväritykset näyttävät Turun vastaavaa paremmalta. Tai sitten jos niitä vaaleita sävyjä käytetään, niin käytettäisiin sitten edes kunnolla, kuten Reimsin ratikoissa: http://www.mobilicites.com/admin/ima..._reims_une.jpg

----------


## Lasse

> Suomessa ollaan minusta nykyään jostain syystä allergisia ns. vahvoille väreille, eli erilaisia pastellisävyjä ja valkoista ja vaalean harmaata tungetaan joka paikkaan. Myönnetään että pidän vahvoista väreistä, mutta silti minusta Berliinin ja Dresdenin tilaajaväritykset näyttävät Turun vastaavaa paremmalta. Tai sitten jos niitä vaaleita sävyjä käytetään, niin käytettäisiin sitten edes kunnolla, kuten Reimsin ratikoissa: http://www.mobilicites.com/admin/ima..._reims_une.jpg


Tästä olen ysin samaa mieltä! Brittien saarilla on ilo katsella busseja, niistä kun ei valkoista kohtaa löydy sitten millään.

----------


## Karosa

> Lahden uusi tilaajaväritys on julkaistu: http://www.lahti.fi/www/bulletin.nsf...CWkfI.facebook


Olenko ainut, vai onko tämä Vaasan paikallisliikenteen väritys jotenkin samantapainen?  :Wink: 
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...enne-1&cat=510

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olenko ainut, vai onko tämä Vaasan paikallisliikenteen väritys jotenkin samantapainen? 
> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...enne-1&cat=510


Minusta tuo Vaasan vanha väritys muistuttaa enemmän Paunun ja STA:n paikallisbussien värityksiä  :Smile:

----------


## JT

Lahden bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailu on ratkaistu:

Kohteet 1-6:

Voittaja: Koiviston Auto Oy
Kalusto: 48x (kaikki) uusi Euro 6

Kohteet 7-8:

Voittaja: Lehtimäen Liikenne Oy
Kalusto: 1x 07-Scala, 3x 06-Scala, 1x 04-Scala, 2x 09-Citaro, 17x uusi Volvo 8900LE Euro 6, 14x vähintään vm. 2004 seutubussi, 1x uusi Mini B

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lahden bussiliikenteen tarjouskilpailu on ratkaistu


Aika yllätykselliset, mutta samalla myös tylsät tulokset.




> Kohteet 1-6:
> 
> Voittaja: Koiviston Auto Oy
> Kalusto: 48x (kaikki) uusi Euro 6


Taisi KA-konserni käyttää nk. varman päälle -taktiikkaa tarjouksessaan. Tuleekohan Kabuseja?

----------


## Lasse

> Aika yllätykselliset, mutta samalla myös tylsät tulokset.
> 
> 
> 
> Taisi KA-konserni käyttää nk. varman päälle -taktiikkaa tarjouksessaan. Tuleekohan Kabuseja?


Ei taida tulla. Ei ole tuotannossa katuria tällä hetkellä, eikä siihen euro6-moottoria, aikaakaan ei paljoa ole tuollaista määrää valmistaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei taida tulla. Ei ole tuotannossa katuria tällä hetkellä, eikä siihen euro6-moottoria, aikaakaan ei paljoa ole tuollaista määrää valmistaa.


Juuri Euro6-moottorin saatavuutta lähinnä mietin, että saako Kabuseihin vai ei.

----------


## vristo

> Juuri Euro6-moottorin saatavuutta lähinnä mietin, että saako Kabuseihin vai ei.


Eikös Kabus ole aiemminkin käyttänyt Cumminsin koneita ja heiltähän saa ainakin 6.7-litraista Euro 6-moottoria?

----------


## 339-DF

Oliko muitakin tarjoajia?

----------


## JT

Kilpailun tarjousvertailu:

Kohde 1
hinta

hintapisteet

kalustopisteet

kokonaispisteet


Koiviston Auto
1 893 456,63 
86,000
12,000
98,000

Lehtimäen Liikenne
2 170 163,03 
75,035
12,000
87,035

Onnibus
2 213 833,57 
73,554
12,000
85,554

Nobina
2 213 728,75 
73,558
10,375
83,933

Kohde 2






Koiviston Auto
2 372 273,46 
86,000
12,000
98,000

SL-Autoyhtymä
2 592 950,80 
78,681
10,000
88,681

Lehtimäen Liikenne
2 618 018,91 
77,927
9,000
86,927

Nobina
2 666 936,50 
76,498
10,250
86,748

V-S Bussipalvelut
2 727 967,05 
74,787
10,042
84,829

Pohjolan Liikenne
2 834 246,48 
71,982
12,000
83,982

Onnibus
3 056 622,17 
66,745
12,000
78,745

Kohde 3





Koiviston Auto
2 677 450,78 
86,000
12,000
98,000

Lehtimäen Liikenne
3 020 889,66 
76,223
12,000
88,223

V-S Bussipalvelut
2 987 504,05 
77,075
10,250
87,325

Nobina
3 009 361,35 
76,515
9,900
86,415

SL-Autoyhtymä
3 048 386,73 
75,535
10,000
85,535

Pohjolan Liikenne
3 265 374,22 
70,516
12,000
82,516

Onnibus
3 432 955,20 
67,074
12,000
79,074

Kohde 4





Koiviston Auto
1 062 854,34 
86,000
12,000
98,000

Lehtimäen Liikenne
1 185 889,35 
77,078
12,000
89,078

ML-Charter
1 103 264,12 
82,850
0,000
82,850

Pekolan Liikenne
1 269 016,25 
72,029
9,000
81,029

Onnibus
1 341 374,95 
68,143
12,000
80,143

Kohde 5





Koiviston Auto
882 019,06 
86,000
12,000
98,000

Lehtimäen Liikenne
1 016 432,43 
74,627
12,000
86,627

Onnibus
1 172 457,52 
64,696
12,000
76,696

Kohde 6





Koiviston Auto
2 485 493,89 
86,000
12,000
98,000

Lehtimäen Liikenne
2 730 570,25 
78,281
12,000
90,281

Nobina
2 703 982,58 
79,051
9,000
88,051

SL-Autoyhtymä
2 768 540,40 
77,208
10,000
87,208

V-S Bussipalvelut
2 779 589,64 
76,901
10,100
87,001

Pohjolan Liikenne
3 010 058,72 
71,013
12,000
83,013

Onnibus
3 073 749,74 
69,541
12,000
81,541

Kohde 7





Lehtimäen Liikenne
3 391 013,17 
93,000
5,000
98,000

Koiviston Auto
3 578 019,94 
88,139
6,000
94,139

SL-Autoyhtymä
3 584 853,55 
87,971
5,000
92,971

Nobina
4 215 447,06 
74,812
6,000
80,812

Onnibus
4 454 868,54 
70,791
0,000
70,791

Kohde 8





Lehtimäen Liikenne
4 538 500,00 
93,000
4,813
97,813

Pekola, Ruoti & Mannerkivi
4 835 000,00 
87,297
4,188
91,485

Koiviston Auto
5 294 007,50 
79,728
4,281
84,009

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos!

Osaako joku arvioida, ovatko voittaneet tarjoukset hinnaltaan reilusti tappiollisia, ehkä tappiollisia, ehkä voitollisia tai reilusti voitollisia? Haarukka ainakin on iso. Onko voittaneissa mukana jotain silmiinpistävän epärealistista?

----------


## tkp

> Kiitos!
> 
> Osaako joku arvioida, ovatko voittaneet tarjoukset hinnaltaan reilusti tappiollisia, ehkä tappiollisia, ehkä voitollisia tai reilusti voitollisia? Haarukka ainakin on iso. Onko voittaneissa mukana jotain silmiinpistävän epärealistista?


Koiviston Auton kohdalla varmaankin hintaan on vaikuttanut se että se pystyy tehokkaasti tekemään kuljettajille työvuoroja joissa on sekä paikallis- ja kaukoliikennettä eikä tarvitse maksaa turhia taukoja keskipäivällä kun paikallisliikenteen ruuhkavuorot eivät liikennöi.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä ny vielä aiheeseen liittyvät uutisoinnit

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_seudun_...133?origin=rss
http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/20...bussivuoroista

Onnittelut voittajille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lasse

> Eikös Kabus ole aiemminkin käyttänyt Cumminsin koneita ja heiltähän saa ainakin 6.7-litraista Euro 6-moottoria?


Sitähän juuri. Tuotanto on vaan tällä hetkellä jäissä, ja aikaa liikenteen aloitukseen on puolisen vuotta. Tuotantotahti oli katurimallin kohdalla auto / 2viikkoa, joten taitaa aika loppua kesken.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No ei varmaankaan tarvita paikallisliikenteen kuljettajia ajamaan keskipäivän muutamia pidempiä linjoja, mutta hyvä että jo alueella toimivat yritykset voittivat. Hintataso ei liene vallan kauhea.

----------


## Lasse

> No ei varmaankaan tarvita paikallisliikenteen kuljettajia ajamaan keskipäivän muutamia pidempiä linjoja


Ei varmaankaan, mutta ehkä toisinpäin; kaukoliikenteen kuljettajaa tarvitaan aamulla ajamaan ruuhkavuoroa ennen omalle linjalleen lähtöä. Aivan kuten tähänkin asti on.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei varmaankaan, mutta ehkä toisinpäin; kaukoliikenteen kuljettajaa tarvitaan aamulla ajamaan ruuhkavuoroa ennen omalle linjalleen lähtöä. Aivan kuten tähänkin asti on.


Ja tietenkin vastaavasti aamupäivän kaukoliikenteessä häärännyt kuljettaja saattaa sit heittää pari kieppiä vielä katurissa ruuhkavuorolla.

----------


## hana

Ei se Onnibus sitten koko Suomea vallannutkaan :Wink:  Suuremmista kaupungeista taitaa olla enää Kuopion tilanne auki ja sinnehän ei Onnibus tarjousta jättänyt forumilla esiintyneitten tietojen mukaan. Mikä muuten on tilanne Tuusulan, Järvenpään, Hyvinkään ja Nurmijärven osalta?

----------


## J_J

Jaaha. Lahdessa(kaan) ei etukäteisjouluna "maamme vahvimmat alan osaajat" juurikaan mellastaneet... Toki tulosluettelo on heidän kannaltaan mairittelevan näköistä luettavaa käänteisesti tarkastellen?

----------


## Eppu

Mitenkähän sitten mahtaa käydä esim. Vääksyn suunnan liikenteelle? Oletettavasti KA ei enää Vääksyyn päättyviä vuoroja aio ajella (paitsi ehkä koulupäivinä kuskaten koululaisia Lahteen ja takaisin), joten jäljelle jäänee pikavuorot sekä Sysmän ja Padasjoen vakiot, joita niitäkään ei kait sitten liikennöidä nykyiseen tahtiin. 

Mut joo, kai tää on tätä nykyaikaa nääs...

----------


## ripperi

Lahteen tulee: 34 2 akselista VDL Citea LLE-120:sta ja 16 Volvon 8908RLE 6x2. Vara-autoja jää noin 10kabuusia jotka maalataan tilaajaväritykseen.

Edit: Muokataas hieman että nämä tulevat siis koivistolle..

----------


## Lasse

> Lahteen tulee: Vara-autoja jää noin 10kabuusia jotka maalataan tilaajaväritykseen.


Eilen lukemani henkilöstotiedotteen mukaan yhteensä 66 bussia nykyisestä kalustosta vaihtaa paikkakuntaa. Siirto- ja maalaustostyöt aloitetaan helmikuussa.

----------


## Mikko121

> Eilen lukemani henkilöstotiedotteen mukaan yhteensä 66 bussia nykyisestä kalustosta vaihtaa paikkakuntaa. Siirto- ja maalaustostyöt aloitetaan helmikuussa.


Tarkoittaakos tämä koko konsernin kalustoa?

----------


## JT

Etelä-Suomen Sanomat kertoo lisäksi, että Lehtimäen Liikenne hankkii voittamaansa Lahden seudun liikenteeseen 25 uutta bussia, joista 15 tilataan Mercedes-Benziltä ja 10 Volvolta.

http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/talous/201...5-uutta-bussia

----------


## Lasse

> Tarkoittaakos tämä koko konsernin kalustoa?


Sitä kalustoa joilla ajetaan nyt kilpailutettua liikennettä. Ymmärtääkseni suurin osa tuosta on vapautuvia Kabusseja jotka kaiketi siirtyvät Ouluun, jonne uutta kalustoa tulee vuodesta 2016 lähtien.

----------


## Lasse

http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/paijathame...sien-uusi-ilme

----------


## antsa

Minusta tuo aivan pirteä vaikka ei ihan valmis vielä olekaan. Kevään mittaan kaupunki muuttuu värikkäämmäksi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäkeläisiäkin on alettu tilaajavärittämään, ainakin Scalat 4 ja 10 ovat ne jo saaneet.

----------


## Lasse

> Lehtimäkeläisiäkin on alettu tilaajavärittämään, ainakin Scalat 4 ja 10 ovat ne jo saaneet.


Tarjotaan sitten kuva Lehtimäkeläisestä tilaajaväritysbussista:


Ja vielä kuva toisen voittajan tilaajaväritteisestä bussista. Omaan silmään nuo sopivat. Vaikka ovatkin vielä raakileita ilman teippauksia, niin hyvältä näyttivät!

----------


## KriZuu

Lehtimäen Liikenteen #3 on saanut ylleen nyt teippaukset.
Kuva: LSL:n Facebook

----------


## Eppu

No nyt on vihdoin sivutkin avattu: http://www.lsl.fi/

Edit: Löytyy kesäaikataulutkin: http://www.lsl.fi/files/LSL_Aikataulu_Kesa2014.pdf
Enpä odottanut että linjoilla 12 ja 17 olis 70 min kierrosaika! Tästä johtuen aikataulukin noudattelee 35 tai 70 min vuoroväliä. Sikäli erikoista kun nykyaikana tällaiset eivät ole kovin muodikkaita. Mutta toisaalta hauskaa ettei joka paikassa viljellä tylsiä tasaminuuttiaikatauluja!

----------


## killerpop

> No nyt on vihdoin sivutkin avattu: http://www.lsl.fi/
> 
> Edit: Löytyy kesäaikataulutkin: http://www.lsl.fi/files/LSL_Aikataulu_Kesa2014.pdf
> Enpä odottanut että linjoilla 12 ja 17 olis 70 min kierrosaika! Tästä johtuen aikataulukin noudattelee 35 tai 70 min vuoroväliä. Sikäli erikoista kun nykyaikana tällaiset eivät ole kovin muodikkaita. Mutta toisaalta hauskaa ettei joka paikassa viljellä tylsiä tasaminuuttiaikatauluja!


Linjalla 32 pisti silmään myös sunnuntaivuoro, joka tulee Hartwallilta Saksalaan, josta 21:50 Kauppatorille, josta pitäisi jatkaa jo 21:55 kohti Karjusaarta. Ei taida onnistua missään olosuhteissa, kymmenenkin minuuttia taitaa olla sekin vähän tiukka. Ilmeisesti siinä on vain monistunut samat lähtöajat keskustasta, eikä otettu huomioon, että auto lähteekin 5 min poikkeavassa rytmissä.

Orimattila - Matkakeskus ajoaikaa annettu jopa 45 min, kauppatorille 50 min....

----------


## Rebiaf

> Linjalla 32 pisti silmään myös sunnuntaivuoro, joka tulee Hartwallilta Saksalaan, josta 21:50 Kauppatorille, josta pitäisi jatkaa jo 21:55 kohti Karjusaarta. Ei taida onnistua missään olosuhteissa, kymmenenkin minuuttia taitaa olla sekin vähän tiukka. Ilmeisesti siinä on vain monistunut samat lähtöajat keskustasta, eikä otettu huomioon, että auto lähteekin 5 min poikkeavassa rytmissä.


Olisko tässä vähän sellasta Paunulaista ajatusta takana? Sunnuntaina illalla tuskin on ihmeempää kiirettä / ruuhkaa. Vuoro saattaa ehtiä lähdölle ajoissa ja aivan sama vaikka ei ehtisi kun kuljettajalle päivän lopuksi annettu työaika "lopputöihin" kuittaa sen.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Lahdessa oli ainakin #307 kabussiin asennettu sopimuksen mukainen klaffi istuin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällaista Lommilassa tänään (ei ole oma kuvani):

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tällaista Lommilassa tänään (ei ole oma kuvani):


Hienoa, että tuota uutta Citaroa saadaan Suomeenkin. Tyylikäs.

----------


## Zambo

> Hienoa, että tuota uutta Citaroa saadaan Suomeenkin. Tyylikäs.


Sisältä oli jotain ihan muuta kuin tyylikäs. Toki laminaattijäljitelmä lattiassa yritti tehdä siitä hienostuneen, mutta istuinkankaat olivat mielestäni todella järkyttävän kirjavat. Mutta lopullinen faktahan hyvästä autosta on, että on luotettava ja kuluttaa vähän.

----------


## KriZuu

> Sisältä oli jotain ihan muuta kuin tyylikäs. Toki laminaattijäljitelmä lattiassa yritti tehdä siitä hienostuneen, mutta istuinkankaat olivat mielestäni todella järkyttävän kirjavat. Mutta lopullinen faktahan hyvästä autosta on, että on luotettava ja kuluttaa vähän.


Tässä vielä kuvaa niille, jotka eivät ole sitä sisältä nähneet.



Pinnat ovat varsin tyylikkäät ja ohjaamo tilava, mutta kuten Zambokin mainitsi, istuinkankaat ovat turhan kirjavat. 
Lahden tilaajaväritys pukee autoa todella hyvin, ja aina on hyvä toivoa, että tuota mallia tullaan näkemään HSL-alueellakin.  :Cool:

----------


## MrArakawa

Onko linjan 11 reittiä muutettu sitten viime syksyisen suunnitelman? Olin siinä käsityksessä, että linja oli tarkoitus vetää Kytölänmäen uuden asuinalueen kautta Herrasmanniin ja edelleen Koivukumpuun. Nythän se ajaakin Kariston kautta Koivukumpuun. Sikäli hyvä, että näin myös Ruolan kerrostaloalueella säilyy edes jonkinlainen bussiyhteys keskustaan (Viipurintien bussipysäkkejä ei kuitenkaan jostain syystä ole merkitty linjakarttaan). Kenties tässä jäätiin odottamaan Kytölänmäen uuden pääkadun rakentamista, sillä nykyinen Selkätie on bussiliikenteen kannalta varsin haastava.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahden talviaikataulut on julkaistu.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lahden talviaikataulut on julkaistu.


Lahdessa on saatu varsin hyvä palvelutaso tahdistamalla saman suunnan linjoja keskenään, joten aikataulukirjassakin voisi olla enemmän yhdistelmäaikatauluja havainnollistamassa tarjontaa. Moneen suuntaan on nykyään ihan 10 minuutin vuoroväli.

----------


## kuukanko

Lehtimäki on ottanut ainakin osan uusista 9700S:istään LSL-ajoon. Numero 80 näkyi eilen linjalla 87.

----------


## Zambo

> Lehtimäki on ottanut ainakin osan uusista 9700S:istään LSL-ajoon. Numero 80 näkyi eilen linjalla 87.


Onko vanhoihin keikka-autoihin (jotka ilmeisesti ajaneet 9700S vuoroja) laitettu linjakilpiä, vai onko ollut hyväksi havaittua A4 mallia?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko Lehtimäen Norjasta hankkimia 8700:ia jo näkynyt ajossa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko Lehtimäen Norjasta hankkimia 8700:ia jo näkynyt ajossa?


Ja onko ne jo maalattu omiin väreihin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja onko ne jo maalattu omiin väreihin?


Tai LSL-väreihin, mikäli ovat siis tulossa LSL:n liikenteeseen?

----------


## antsa

Ainakin Hollolassa auto EMT-945 numerolla 95 ja ihan valkoisena. Siis yksi volvoista.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Myöskin Orimattilassa ajellut 8700 Volvo.  ex Paunulaisen XYP-719 numero Lehtimäellä #8 ja maalattu Lahden väreihin

----------


## tkp

Orimattilassa nuoret vaativat halvempia bussilippuja http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussilippujen_...ilassa/7404035

----------


## kuukanko

> Tai LSL-väreihin, mikäli ovat siis tulossa LSL:n liikenteeseen?


Tilaajaväritysvaatimus koskee LSL-liikenteessä vain matalalattiabusseja.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Orimattilassa nuoret vaativat halvempia bussilippuja http://yle.fi/uutiset/bussilippujen_...ilassa/7404035


Lahden kaupungissa kuulemma taloustilanne heikko, sen takia varmaan Lahdessakin 3-6 Km kertalippu maksaa aikuiselta 3,40 Euroa tuo uutinen oli Orimattilan otsikolla mut molemmat ihan ryöstöhintoja.

----------


## Eppu

> Lahden kaupungissa kuulemma taloustilanne heikko, sen takia varmaan Lahdessakin 3-6 Km kertalippu maksaa aikuiselta 3,40 Euroa tuo uutinen oli Orimattilan otsikolla mut molemmat ihan ryöstöhintoja.


Joo mutta oliko pakko mennä lisäämään vuorotarjontaa noinkin rajusti? Mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto olisi ollut huomattavasti maltillisemmat lisäykset ja höllemmät kalustovaatimukset sekä samalla halvemmat liput. Ja edelleenkään en tajua mihin teliautoja tarvitaan niinkään montaa mitä tuli. Ehkä jollain 3- ja 4- linjojen ruuhkassa saattavat olla tarpeen mutta ei ehkä muuten.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Joo mutta oliko pakko mennä lisäämään vuorotarjontaa noinkin rajusti? Mielestäni parempi vaihtoehto olisi ollut huomattavasti maltillisemmat lisäykset ja höllemmät kalustovaatimukset sekä samalla halvemmat liput. Ja edelleenkään en tajua mihin teliautoja tarvitaan niinkään montaa mitä tuli. Ehkä jollain 3- ja 4- linjojen ruuhkassa saattavat olla tarpeen mutta ei ehkä muuten.


Aamuisin ja Koulujen jälkeen on niille vaan tarvetta sen näkee selkeesti. Itseäni ei haittaa oman kotilinjan tiheys, tosin kun menee koulusta kotiin niin aikataulu on suunniteltu et jos pääsee vaik 15:00 niin bussi ajaa 14:57 ohi ja seuravaa tulee 30 min päästä vasta, Sunnuntai liikenteen lisäys on ollut järkevä veto.

----------


## hylje

Tuo "kallis" bussilippu on edelleen paljon halvempi kuin auton käyttöönotto. Täysin rahattomat menköön jalan tai polkupyörällä. Tai matkustavat lähemmäs. Liikkuminen ei ole kovin tehokasta hyväntekeväisyyttä, siitä syntyy vain ylimääräistä liikkumista ja ylimääräisestä liikkumisesta syntyy pöhöttynyt yhdyskuntarakenne. Joka vaatii enemmän hyväntekeväisyyttä. Pätee muuten myös ilmaisiin teihin.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_karsitt..._euroa/7440995
Siitä se lähtee..

----------


## Eppu

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_karsitt..._euroa/7440995
> Siitä se lähtee..


Olihan tämä arvattavissa. Mikä ihmeen järki oli ylipäätään lisätä liikennettä näinkin rajusti? Kyllähän karsimista voisi tehdä enemmänkin kuin tuolla mainitulla summalla. Esimerkiksi linjat 2 ja 3 kulkemaan ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella puolen tunnin välein, myös lauantaisin. Linja 6 pois ja 32 hoitamaan Kujalan yhteydet kuten ennenkin, samoin linjalta 11 voisi hyvin karsia vuoroja vaikkapa lopettamalla pyhäliikenne kokonaan, kun reittiäkään ei vielä pitkään aikaan tarvi siirtää Kytölään.

----------


## tkp

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lahden_karsitt..._euroa/7440995
> Siitä se lähtee..


Ja jatkuu... http://www4.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktprox...2016%3a00%3a00

"Talousarvioehdotuksessa on esitetty säästökohteet Lahden sisäiselle joukkoliikenteelle:
x Joukkoliikenteen lippujen hintojen korotus (2%/vuosi joka vuosi, 2017 arvio) 200 000 säästö / 2015
x Joukkoliikenteen palvelutason lasku 5% vuodessa joka vuosi 600 000 säästö / 2015"

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ja jatkuu... http://www4.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktprox...2016%3a00%3a00
> 
> "Talousarvioehdotuksessa on esitetty säästökohteet Lahden sisäiselle joukkoliikenteelle:
> x Joukkoliikenteen lippujen hintojen korotus (2%/vuosi joka vuosi, 2017 arvio) 200 000 säästö / 2015
> x Joukkoliikenteen palvelutason lasku 5% vuodessa joka vuosi 600 000 säästö / 2015"


Kyllä on pimeätä touhua. Viesti on selvä: käyttäkää mieluummin omaa autoa kuin joukkoliikennettä!

----------


## Eppu

Pientä aivojumppaa tuli tehtyä, ja ideoitua vaihtoehtoinen bruttoreitistö Lahteen: https://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=...121151,0.41851

Karttaan ei tosiaan ole merkitty linjoja 3S, 12, 13, 16, 35, 87-89 sekä nettolinjoja. Joitakin reittiosuuksia ja niiden tarpeellisuutta on mietitty ja kehitelty sen pohjalta uusia linjoja, jotka pyörisivät hyvin tunnin kierrosajalla...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hyviä uutisia Lahdesta: Lahti ei leikkaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasosta tammikuussa

----------


## bussikuvaaja

KA #231 Vdl ajaa ainakin tänään 8900 Volvon Sijasta  Linjalla 2 lähdön 14:35 Metsä-Pietilä-Viuha. Ja jokin 8900 volvo oli maalaushallissa selkeästi maalattavana, onkohan ottanut pahemmin osumaa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

LSL:n kesän 2015 aikataulu on julkaistu.

----------


## killerpop

> LSL:n kesän 2015 aikataulu on julkaistu.


Nopealla vilkaisulla, aikataulut näyttäisivät olevan pitkälti kesän 2014 (ja monella linjalla toki myös talven 2014-2015) mukaiset.

Jotain muutoksia tuli sentäs huomattua pikavilkaisulla: 
- linjalla 87 on nyt kesäliikennettäkin yhden vuoroparin verran.
- Linjalla 1R on Liipolasta lähtöjä sunnuntaisin 07:10, 08:10 ja 09:10 mutta Kauppatorilta Jalkarantaan (07-09:25) ne ovat normiykkösiä? Jompi kumpi lie virhe.
- Linjalla 8 on Metsämaan arkilähdöt aikaistuneet 5 min.
Vuodenvaihteessahan toteutettiin jo tuo moottoritieltä siirto 140-tielle Z-vuoroilla Heinolasta/Heinolaan, joten sehän toki jatkuu ennallaan.

Mutta mitäs muita muutoksia muut huomas? Ainakin linjojen 12 ja 17 hauskan epäsymmetriset aikataulut saavat jatkoa.

----------


## KriZuu

Talven 2015-2016 aikataulut on nyt julkaistu ja löytyvät täältä.

----------


## Rehtori

Koiviston 221 ollut kolarissa. Tietääkö joku mihin on osunut?

----------


## KriZuu

> Koiviston 221 ollut kolarissa. Tietääkö joku mihin on osunut?


Suistui ojaan ja törmäsi puuhun eilisiltana. Etelä-Suomen Sanomien uutinen

----------


## MrArakawa

> Talven 2015-2016 aikataulut on nyt julkaistu ja löytyvät täältä.


Nopeasti vilkaistuna ainoa suurempi muutos näyttäisi olevan linjalle 7 lisätyt T-vuorot Tupalankadun kautta. 

Tietäisiköhän joku miksi aikataulukaudesta toiseen linjalla 4 ajetaan yövuoro (lähtö Uudestakylästä 0.25 ja Kauppatorilta 1.05) ainoastaan perjantaisin? Eli miksi lauantaisin ei tarjota yöliikennettä Nastolaan? Muilla LSL:n linjoilla myöhäisemmät vuorot ajetaan perjantaisin ja lauantaisin.

----------


## Eppu

Minkähän liikennöitsijän heiniä ovat LSL:n kilpailuttamat Lahti - Vääksy -vuorot vuoden alusta lukien? Ainakin Reissu Ruoti otti pari markkinaehtoista vuoroa hoidettavakseen, mutta edelleen on kahden auton voimin ajettavia ostovuorojakin mukana. Eikös nuo pitänyt kilpailuttaa?
http://www.lsl.fi/assets/uploads/Lah...sio_netti4.pdf

----------


## KriZuu

> Minkähän liikennöitsijän heiniä ovat LSL:n kilpailuttamat Lahti - Vääksy -vuorot vuoden alusta lukien? Ainakin Reissu Ruoti otti pari markkinaehtoista vuoroa hoidettavakseen, mutta edelleen on kahden auton voimin ajettavia ostovuorojakin mukana. Eikös nuo pitänyt kilpailuttaa?
> http://www.lsl.fi/assets/uploads/Lah...sio_netti4.pdf


Lehtimäen Liikenne voitti kilpailutuksen.

http://www.lsl.fi/2016/12/30/vaaksyn...ia-2-1-alkaen/

----------


## tkp

Lahden seudun liikenteen linja-autoissa voi maksaa pian matkat kännykällä

http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9419133

----------


## ess

> Nopeasti vilkaistuna ainoa suurempi muutos näyttäisi olevan linjalle 7 lisätyt T-vuorot Tupalankadun kautta. 
> 
> Tietäisiköhän joku miksi aikataulukaudesta toiseen linjalla 4 ajetaan yövuoro (lähtö Uudestakylästä 0.25 ja Kauppatorilta 1.05) ainoastaan perjantaisin? Eli miksi lauantaisin ei tarjota yöliikennettä Nastolaan? Muilla LSL:n linjoilla myöhäisemmät vuorot ajetaan perjantaisin ja lauantaisin.


Onko tämä kovin kuormitettu linja myöhään yöllä? Veikkaisin että homma on peruja Nastolan kunnan sopimuksista ja aikatauluja ei ole vaan päivitetty.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kertakäyttöiset vuorokausiliput 1-7 päivälle on viimein saatu valikoimiin LSL-liikenteessä.

----------


## MrArakawa

Orimattilaan tulevalle Hennan asemalle kaavaillusta liityntäliikenteestä on avattu kysely: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...hSEHw/viewform

----------


## Miska Törö

Vuonna 2014 Lahdessa mielestäni paikallisliikenne osin huonontui, osin parantui lsl:n tulon jälkeen. Jos vertaamme vuoden 2013 ja 2014 linjastoja niissä näkyy muutamia "avainkohtia" joihin haluan tarttua. Joten asiaan siis =). Ensinnäkin kilpailutuksen jälkeen linjat 4, 8 ja 11 vaihtoivat liikennöitsijää. Tämä johti siihen, että linja 4A lakkautettiin, linja 8:n päätepysäkki vaihtui orimattilan sijasta tiilijärvelle sekä linja 11 lakkautettiin Hennalan päässä.Myöskin linja 31 linjattiin matkakeskuksen takia kulkemaan uudenmaankatua mytäjäisten sijaan. Tämä johti siihen, että Hennalaan/Tapparakadulle piti saada jokin linja. Tämä korjattiin sillä, että linjattiin linja 2 kulkemaan Uudenmaankadun, Kaarikadun, Tapparakadun ja Hennalankadun kautta Metsä-pietilään. Loppujen lopuksi Launeelle jäivät linjat 12, 16 ja 2. Eli esimerkiksi Rykmentinkadun ympäristö jäi ilman linjaa. ( Ennen linja 11 ). Ainoa positiivinen asia oli Launeella, että linja 16 pysyi entisellä reitillään. Nyt kun Launeen alue on käyty niin siirrytään Jalkarantaan. Ennen lsl.ää Jalkarantaan kulkivat linjat 1, 2, 35 ja 72. Lsl.n tulon jälkeen linja 2 linjattiin muualle, linja 72 lakkautettiin. Jäljelle jäi linjat 1 ja 35. Uusina linjoina Jalkarannassa alkoi kulkemaan linja 11. Linja 35 pysyi muuttumattomana. Nykyisin linja 1 hoitaa koko Jalkarannan liikennöinnin erilaisilla kirjainvariaatioilla. Linja 1 kulkee Kiikkulaan, linja 1K Korpikankareelle, 1R Rautakankareelle, 1T tarjantien kautta Kiikkulaan sekä 1M Messilään. Suurimmat muutokset tapahtuivat siis Launeella, Liipolassa ja Jalkarannassa. Muita "Avain" muutoksia on "luetteloitu" alle:

1. Linja 4A Tiilikankaalta Karistoon lakkautettiin ja tilalle tuli linjat 4/4C Tiilikankaalta Uutenkylään/Harjuviidantielle ja 7 Karistosta Ämmälään. 
2. Linja 30 Mukkulasta Liipolaan Lakkautettiin.
3. Linja 21 Riihelästä Liipolaan muutettiin kulkemaan "suoraan" Mukkulaan.
4. Linja 17 muutettiin kulkemaan Ruoriniemestä Joutjärvelle.
5. Linja 6 Kauppatorilta Hartwallille lakkautettiin ja vuorot "lisättiin" linjalle 32.
6. Linja 13 Lakkasi kulkemasta Kaarikadun kautta ja siirtyi Uudenmaankadulle.
7. Linja 31 pidennettiin Patoniittystä Myyntimiehenkadulle.
8. Linja 3 "katkaistiin" ja se jää nykyään Matkakeskukselle. ( Tosin silti linjalla on useita vuoroja jotka kulkevat enemmän tai vähemmän vanhaa reittiä keskussairaalalle esim: 3S ja 3K )
9. Orimattilaan ja Heinolaan alkoi kulkea kokonaan omat linjat 87, 88, 89 ja 89Z. 
10. Kaikki linjat alkoivat kulkemaan matkakeskuksen kautta, joka pidensi turhaan matka-aikoja sekä aiheutti loputtoman karavaanin edestakaisin Vesijärvenkadun mäkeen. ( ei koske linjoja 11, 16 ja 35, jotka eivät kulje matkakeskusen kautta )

Toivottavasti jaksoit lukea =)

----------


## Eppu

> Vuonna 2014 Lahdessa mielestäni paikallisliikenne osin huonontui, osin parantui lsl:n tulon jälkeen.


No tästä seikasta en osaa tarkkaan ottaen sanoa, mutta ehkä väitteessä on pointtiakin. Joka tapauksessa Lahden seudun joukkoliikenteen kustannustason nousu oli varsin huimaava kun LSL-liikenne aloitti.

Mitä sitten tulee lähitulevaisuuden tarpeisiin niin mieleen tulee ensinnäkin uusi linja Hollolan uudelle asuinalueelle Perhoslehtoon. Reitti voisi kulkea Kuntotietä pitkin. Siinä ei ole kulkenut vuosikausiin mitään, viimeksi joskus vuosia sitten sitä palveli muuan linja 21A muutaman kerran päivässä arkisin. Sitten kun Hennalaa aletaan kunnolla täyttää uusilla asukkailla, voisi linjan 2 kiepauttaa jossain sielläpäin ympäri ja Metsä-Pietilän perukat voisi hoitaa esimerkiksi tällä mainitulla uudella linjalla, joka ajaisi sen kautta kohti Hollolaa.

Myös pikku hiljaa rakentuva Kytölän alue on kysymysmerkki, että millä sitä sitten palveltaisiin. Olisiko linjalla 12 jotain tulevaisuutta sen alueen linjana, vai perustetaanko kokonaan uusi linja?

Matkakeskuksen myötä on tosiaan bussiralli torin ja sen välillä kiihtynyt. Lahdessa on kyllä jokseenkin hankalan mallinen keskusta, jotta palvelu olisi mitenkään järkevää. Teviä en pidä kovinkaan fiksuna ajantasauspysäkkinä, ellei sille sitten tehdä jonkinlaista uudistusta siihen suuntaan että siellä viitsisi bussia odotella. Siinäkin tapauksessa olisi vaikea asia purtavaksi, jos bussi ei enää kävisi kiepauttamassa torilla.

----------


## Miska Törö

Henkilkohtaisesti tekisin linjastoon muutamiakin valittuja muutoksia mutta liittyen tulevan Perhoslehdon alueeseen itse muuttaisin linjan 8 reittiä siten, että se kulkisi reittiä Ala-okeroistentie-Kuntotie-Hirvikalliontie-Koulurinteentie-Keskuskatu jne. 

Kytölässä taas linja 8 kattaa mielestäni tarpeeksi hyvin koko alueen toistaiseksi. Jos jotakin muutosta tekisin, niin ylipäätään muuttaisin linjan 16 kulkemaan myös kouluaikojen ulkopuolella. Se voisi sitten kulkea kytölään klo: 16.00 jälkeen.

Keskustan kohdalla taas voitaisiin siirtää kaikki ne linjat, jotka käyttävät yläpysäkkejä  "kiertämään" Iso-paavolankatua ja Hollolankatua pitkin. Näin saataisiin ainakin Hollolankadulle entisenlainen liikennöinti. 

Itse laittaisin myös yhden linjan esimerkiksi linjan 3 kulkemaan keskustassa seuraavasti tullessa ´Hiekkanummesta: Karjalankatu-Aleksanterinkatu-Hollolankatu-Mannerheimintie-Loviisankatu-Vesijärvenkatu-Harjukatu-Saimaankatu-Oikokatu-Karjalankatu. Tässä on tietysti se ongelma, että linjaa 3 liikennöidään usein/aina Volvo 8900Le autolla, jolloin se ei mahdu välttämättä oikokadulle. 

Itse parantaisin keskustan ruuhkaa linjaamalla linjat 8, 17, 21, 31, 32, 35 kulkemaan Saimaankadun sijaan vesijärvenkatua Lahdenkadulle.

Yksi vaihtoehto olisi myös yksinkertaisesti valita jompikumpi torista tai matkakeskuksesta kakkien linjojen kohtauspaikaksi. Mielestäni tämä olisi ehdottomasti tori. Luulisin kuitenkin, että kaikki Lahtelaiset osaisivat vaihtaa torilla linjalle joka menisi muutenkin Matkakeskukselle. Esimerkiksi linjat 5 ja 31 linjattiin uudellleen Hollolankadun sijaan Uudenmaankadulle. Se oli selkeä virhe. Hyvä olisi, että kaikki linjat eivät menisi vain ja ainoastaan Vesijärvenkatua vaan ne hajautettaisiin ja torilla vaihdettaisiin. Linjat 1, 2, 7, 13, 32, 88, 89, 89Z Käyttäisivät Uudenmaankatua. Linjat 3, 4, 5, 8, 12, 16, 21, 31 Hollolankatua linjat 4 ja 11 Viipurintietä ja Linjat 3 ja 17 Iso-Paavolankatua.

Äskeisellä taattaisiin se, että Vesijärvenkadun mäestä häviäisi edestakainen bussiliikenne ainakin puoliksi. Tällä hetkellä Vesijärvenkatua käyttävät linjat: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 12, 13, 17, 21, 31, 32, 88, 89, 89Z. Muutoksen jälkeen vain linjat: 1, 2, 7, 13, 17.

----------


## Miska Törö

Kumpihan alkaa liikennöimän linjan 95 Orimattila-Henna-Orimattila Lehtimäki vai Koiviston auto?

http://www.lsl.fi/hennan-aseman-joukkoliikenne/

Tuntuu nyt jo siltä, ettei Lehtimäen liikenteellä ole tarpeeksi autoja, kun klo 7 aikaan aamulla 4C, 4R, ja 87 ajetaan pitkän matkan autoilla.

----------


## kasi

> Kumpihan alkaa liikennöimän linjan 95 Orimattila-Henna-Orimattila Lehtimäki vai Koiviston auto?
> 
> http://www.lsl.fi/hennan-aseman-joukkoliikenne/
> 
> Tuntuu nyt jo siltä, ettei Lehtimäen liikenteellä ole tarpeeksi autoja, kun klo 7 aikaan aamulla 4C, 4R, ja 87 ajetaan pitkän matkan autoilla.



Näyttäisi Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensiviikon kokousen esityslistan mukaan olevan Koiviston Auto. Samassa esityslistassa esitetään Koiviston auton sopimuksiin optioiden käyttöä.

http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/dbisa...2017%2016%3a00

----------


## Zambo

> Näyttäisi Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensiviikon kokousen esityslistan mukaan olevan Koiviston Auto. Samassa esityslistassa esitetään Koiviston auton sopimuksiin optioiden käyttöä.


Lehtimäen liikennöimät kohteet ovat samanpituisia. Onko niistä jo tehty optiopäätös vai mahdollisesti neuvottelut kesken / optiota ei käytetä?

----------


## Miska Törö

Keskusteltavana on myös runkolinjaston suunnittelu vuodelle 2018. Oma mielipiteeni on, että kaikki linjat jotka eivät mene "luonnostaan" matkakeskuksen kautta voidaan siirtää takaisin Hollolankadulle ja Pekanmäkeen. 

Toinen asia on, että itse kannatan linjan 6 palauttamista. Sen lisäksi Linjan 3 voisi jatkaa matkakeskukselta Hennalaan. Autolla on aikaa käydä hennalassa ja pysäkitkin olisivat valmiina. Lisäksi Hennalaan on tullut paljon uusia kerrostaloja tarkoitan entisen reitti voisi kulkea näin. Hollolankatu-Vanha Helsingintie-Tornatorinkatu-Rykmentinkatu-Hennalankatu-Vanha Helsingintie-Mannerheimintie-Matkakeskus. Näin saataisiin 3 linjalla järkevä päätepysäkki Matkakeskuksen sijaan.

----------


## kasi

> Lehtimäen liikennöimät kohteet ovat samanpituisia. Onko niistä jo tehty optiopäätös vai mahdollisesti neuvottelut kesken / optiota ei käytetä?


Noista Lehtimäen liikenöimien linjojen optioista en tiedä, mutta tulevassa kokouksessa käsitellään myös Korkeimman hallinto-oikeuden päätöstä SL-Autoyhtymä Oy:n tekemästä valituksesta, koskien reittiliikennelupahakemuksen hylkäämistä. Tuolla hakemuksellahan SL-Autoyhtymä haki aikanaan markkinaehtoista liikennettä Heinola - Lahti välille. KHO on nyt hyväksynyt valituksen ja joukkoliikennelautakunta joutuu käsittelemään hakemuksen uudelleen.

----------


## Miska Törö

Koiviston Auto alkoi 10.12.2017 liikennöimään linjaa 95 Orimattila - Henna. Hennan juna-aseman avajaispäivänä sitä ajettiin Koiviston Auto #236:lla. Kaupallisen vuoron jälkeen se ajoi Orimattilasta tilausajon #250:n kanssa. Myös Koiviston Auto #203 oli paikalla LSL:n näyttelybussina. Kuskin mukaan reitti on talvella aivan hirveä jos Huhdanojantie ei ole hiekoitettu.

----------


## killerpop

Matkustajamäärät nousseet vuoteen 2016 verrattuna, tietää ESS. Samassa yhteydessä kerrotaan suosituimmaksi linjaksi ykkönen eri variaatioineen.

https://www.ess.fi/uutiset/paijathame/art2430591

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteiden 4 ja 5 seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailutus on aloitettu. Hankintailmoitus

Kohde 4 sisältää linjan 7. Kalustona on 6 kaupunkilinja-autoa.

Kohteessa 5 on linjat 12, 13 ja 17 sekä uutena aloittava cityliikenne (C1 Kiveriö - Paasikivenkatu, C2 Pyhätön - Paasikivenkatu). Kalustona on 5 kaupunkilinja-autoa ja cityliikenteessä 1 pikkubussi.

Molempien kohteiden sopimuskausi on 1.7.2018 - 30.6.2020. Optiomahdollisuutta ei ole. Kohteen 5 cityliikenne alkaa 13.8.2018.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Kilpailutuksessa hinnan painoarvo on 84 pistettä ja kaluston 16 pistettä. Kaluston keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta.

----------


## Miska Törö

Linjakartta  
Ylläoleva nopeasti google my mapsilla kyhätty linjakartta voi hyvinkin vastata todellisuutta näistä uusista "linjoista". Jos teemme seuraavat oletukset:

1. Linjan 12 reitti Ala-okeroisista Mytäjäisiin pysyy samana. 
2. Linjasta 12 tehtäisiin kiertoreitti keskustassa.
3. Linjan 13 reitti Nikkilästä Matkakeskukselle pysyy samana.
4. Uusi linja 13 menee nykyisen 32N.n tavoin suoraan vesijärvenkatua Tevin kautta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti Trion kautta, jos sinnepäin aletaan torin sumppua siirtämään. 
5. Uusi linja C1 noudattaa nykyisen 12 reittiä Kiveriöstä torille
6. Uusi linja C2 noudattaa nykyisen 13 reittiä Pyhättömästä torille
7. Ylipäätään että kumpikaan citylinja kulkee torin kautta

Muuten vaikuttaa ihan näppärältä ajatukselta. Uudet citylinjathan pyörivät mukavasti tunnin kierrosajalla. Yksi auto voi helposti ajaa molemmat ( XX.00 Paasikivenkatu, XX.15 Kiveriö, XX.30 Paasikivenkatu, XX.45 Pyhätön yms)

----------


## Eppu

> Linjakartta  
> Ylläoleva nopeasti google my mapsilla kyhätty linjakartta voi hyvinkin vastata todellisuutta näistä uusista "linjoista". Jos teemme seuraavat oletukset:
> 
> 1. Linjan 12 reitti Ala-okeroisista Mytäjäisiin pysyy samana. 
> 2. Linjasta 12 tehtäisiin kiertoreitti keskustassa.
> 3. Linjan 13 reitti Nikkilästä Matkakeskukselle pysyy samana.
> 4. Uusi linja 13 menee nykyisen 32N.n tavoin suoraan vesijärvenkatua Tevin kautta, tai vaihtoehtoisesti Trion kautta, jos sinnepäin aletaan torin sumppua siirtämään. 
> 5. Uusi linja C1 noudattaa nykyisen 12 reittiä Kiveriöstä torille
> 6. Uusi linja C2 noudattaa nykyisen 13 reittiä Pyhättömästä torille
> ...


Uudet reitit vaikuttavat ihan fiksuilta jos ne noin toteutetaan, joskin toivoisi sitten ettei linjan 12 autoa kovin kauaa seisoteta torilla. Tuo Tevi vaihtopysäkkinä on kyllä tätä nykyä vielä varsin ankea, mutta ehkäpä sille lähitulevaisuudessa tapahtuu jotain sellaista, että siinä viitsii bussia odotella. Siitä ei toki pääse yli eikä ympäri, että tori on pysäkin paikkana viihtyisämpi kuin ruuhkainen ja meluista Vesijärvenkatu.

Mitenköhän lie tuo kohteen 5 kalusto jakautuu? Oliskohan 17:lle tulossa 3 autoa jotta riittävän ajoajan myötä päästäisiin takaisin puolen tunnin vuoroväliin?

Jännittävää nähdä iskeekö Reissu Ruoti jotain liikennettä itselleen takaisin. Neljän vuoden takainen tappio ja liikenteen menetys varmaan vielä kirvelee hieman.

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä kohteen 5 linjojen reitit kopioituna tarjouspyynnöstä:
12 Ala-Okeroinen-Kauppatori: Lintulantie - Helsingintie  Ulaaninkatu  Helsingintie  Hennalankatu  Rykmentinkatu  Tornatorinkatu - Helsingintie  Mannerheiminkatu  Loviisankatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu
12M Metsä-Hennala-Kauppatori: Ulaaninkatu  Helsingintie  Hennalankatu  Rykmentinkatu  Tornatorinkatu - Helsingintie  Mannerheiminkatu  Loviisankatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu
12R Ala-Okeroinen-Kauppatori: Lintulantie - Helsingintie  Uusi Orimattilantie  Jokimaankatu  Uusi Orimattilantie  Helsingintie  Mannerheiminkatu  Loviisankatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu
12 Kauppatori-Ala-Okeroinen: Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Loviisankatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Helsingintie  Tornatorinkatu - Rykmentinkatu  Hennalankatu  Helsingintie  Ulaaninkatu  Helsingintie  Lintulantie
12B Kauppatori-Ala-Okeroinen: Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Loviisankatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Helsingintie  Lintulantie
12M Kauppatori-Metsä-Hennala: Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Loviisankatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Helsingintie  Tornatorinkatu - Rykmentinkatu  Hennalankatu  Helsingintie  Ulaaninkatu
12R Kauppatori-Ala-Okeroinen: Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Loviisankatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Helsingintie  Uusi Orimattilantie  Jokimaankatu  Uusi Orimattilantie  Helsingintie  Lintulantie
13 Niemi-Nikkilä: Mukkulankatu  Vuoripojankatu  Aniankatu  Niemenkatu  Ankkurikatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Uudenmaankatu  Launeenkatu  Uudenmaankatu  Aukeankatu  Ajokatu  Sokeritopankatu  Orvokkitie  Metsä-Pekkalantie
13 Nikkilä-Niemi: Lohkokalliontie  Metsä-Pekkalantie  Sokeritopankatu  Ajokatu  Aukeankatu  Uudenmaankatu  Launeenkatu  Uudenmaankatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Ankkurikatu  Niemenkatu  Laatikkotehtaankatu  Haapalankatu  Niemenkatu  Aniankatu  Vuoripojankatu  Mukkulankatu
17 Joutjärvi-Ruoriniemi: Pekantie  Järvenpäänkatu  Ahtialantie  Karjalankatu  Iso-Paavolankatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Rautatienkatu  Loviisankatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Kirkkokatu  Kauppakatu  Lahdenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Ankkurikatu  Niemenkatu  Ruoriniemenkatu
17 Ruoriniemi-Joutjärvi: Ruoriniemenkatu  Niemenkatu  Ankkurikatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Lahdenkatu  Kauppakatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Rauhankatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Loviisankatu  Rautatienkatu  Mannerheiminkatu  Iso-Paavolankatu  Karjalankatu  Ahtialantie  Järvenpäänkatu  Pekantie
C1 Kiveriö-Paasikivenkatu: Hirsimetsäntie  Purokatu  Kiveriönkatu  Hirsimetsäntie  Tunnelikatu  Kannaksenkatu Saimaankatu Hämeenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Paasikivenkatu
C1 Paasikivenkatu-Kiveriö: Paasikivenkatu  Pellonkulmankuja  Jalkarannantie  Lahdenkatu  Vapaudenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Hämeenkatu  Saimaankatu  Kannaksenkatu  Tunnelikatu  Hirsimetsäntie
C2 Pyhätön-Paasikivenkatu: Laitakatu  Pitkäkatu  Supankatu  Karjalankatu  Kannaksenkatu  Laaksokatu  Saimaankatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Paasikivenkatu
C2 Paasikivenkatu  Pyhätön: Paasikivenkatu  Pellonkulmankuja  Jalkarannantie  Lahdenkatu  Vapaudenkatu  Laaksokatu  Kannaksenkatu  Karjalankatu  Supankatu  Laitakatu

Kohteen 5 autoista arkisin yksi on 12:lla, yksi 13:lla, 3 17:lla (3x30=90) ja yksi cityliikenteessä.




> Jännittävää nähdä iskeekö Reissu Ruoti jotain liikennettä itselleen takaisin. Neljän vuoden takainen tappio ja liikenteen menetys varmaan vielä kirvelee hieman.


Kohteiden nykyisellä liikennöitsijällä on kyllä kaluston puolesta kilpailuetu, koska vuonna 2014 hankitulla Euro6-kalustolla saisi käytännössä samat kalustopisteet kuin tuliterilläkin busseilla.

----------


## Miska Törö

Onkohan joutuneet lähtemään kehätien alta karkuun, kun reitit on vedetty pois Prisman ja Gigantin välistä?. Muuten ihan toimivat reitit ja niin edelleen.

----------


## MrArakawa

Onpas erikoisen kuuloiset kierrokset linjalla 13 Niemessä. Eikö toimivin reitti, jolla AMK:n uusi kampus ja Niemen tiedekeskus saavutettaisiin, olisi ...-Niemenkatu - Laatikkotehtaankatu - Haapalankatu - Mukkulankatu. Ja takaisin samaa reittiä toiseen suuntaan. 

Saas nähdä miten nuo citylinjat tulevat pärjäämään. Pahoin pelkään että parin vuoden päästä lakkautetaan kannattamattomina. Lahden keskusta on sen verran kompakti, että kävellen pääsee riittävän nopeasti joka paikkaan.

----------


## Miska Törö

pitääköhän oikeasti paikkaansa että 13 käy heittämässä lenkin Laatikkotehtaankadun ja Haapalankadun kautta mennessä Niemeen?

----------


## Miska Törö

Lahden kaupunki aikoo järjestää kesäksi pikkubussiyhteyden surullisenkuuluisaan lapakistoon. asialla lienee kiire ja rahat loppu sillä pikkubussi on ilmainen joten waltti laitteitakaan ei vaadita. bussi tulisi alustavan suunnitelman mukaan kulkemaan ahtialantien ja lapakiston väliä 7 kertaa päivässä 2 kertaa tunnissa joka viikonloppu kesä-elokussa juhannusta lukuunottamatta. Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunta ottaa kokeiluun kantaa 6 maaliskuuta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kohteiden 4 ja 5 seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailutus on aloitettu.


Koiviston Auto voitti molemmat kohteet selvällä hintaerolla. Vertailutaulukko

----------


## Miska Törö

Tänä keväänä menee Lehtimäen liikenteeltä poistoon luultavasti jo poistuneen #8 XYP-719 Scalan lisäksi myös numerot #6 XYP-712 ja #18 XYP-722. Tämän luulen tapahtuvan siksi, että kyseisten autojen ikäraja käytettäväksi Lahden paikallisliikenteessä tulee täyteen. Mielenkiinnolla odotan tuleeko tilalle jotakin? Kenties VDL.liä tai Volvon 8900LE. itä.

----------


## antsa

Luulen että 6 on jo poistettu Lehtimäeltä. Jos Koivari sai optiot noihin muihin linjoihin niin miten Lehtimäki ? Onko siitä kuulunu mitään ?

----------


## KriZuu

> Luulen että 6 on jo poistettu Lehtimäeltä. Jos Koivari sai optiot noihin muihin linjoihin niin miten Lehtimäki ? Onko siitä kuulunu mitään ?


Tietääkseni Lehtimäellä on paikkurin kalustoresurssit aika tiukilla nytkin, joten en usko poistojen tapahtuvan ennen kuin jotain saadaan paikkaamaan. Trafin mukaan 6 ja 18 ovat edelleen liikenteessä. Nykyiset sopimukset ovat voimassa vuoteen 2019 ja 2020.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos Koivari sai optiot noihin muihin linjoihin niin miten Lehtimäki ?


Koivarin optiot pääsi esityslistalle asti, mutta esittelijä veti asian pois listalta eikä niistäkään ole kuulunut sen jälkeen mitään. Äskenhän tänä kesänä päättyvien KA:n sopimusten jatko kilpailutettiin uusiksi eli vaikuttaisi ettei KA:llekaan tule optiota.

----------


## Miska Törö

Nyt se on sitten virallista.
Lahden seudun liikenteen tiedote
Runkolinjastoa puuhataan ja muita linjoja ilmeisesti "alennetaan" syöttölinjoiksi. Tosin vaiheittain käyttöönotto onkin sitten melko mielenkiintoinen projekti. Olisivat ajatelleet sitä silloin kun kilpailuttivat kohteet erimittaisiksi.

----------


## Eppu

> Nyt se on sitten virallista.
> Lahden seudun liikenteen tiedote
> Runkolinjastoa puuhataan ja muita linjoja ilmeisesti "alennetaan" syöttölinjoiksi. Tosin vaiheittain käyttöönotto onkin sitten melko mielenkiintoinen projekti. Olisivat ajatelleet sitä silloin kun kilpailuttivat kohteet erimittaisiksi.


Lähinnä minua mietityttää se seikka muuttuvatko hollolan ja vanhan nastolan suunnan liikenne uudistuksen myötä bruttomallin sopimuksille. Asiasta ei liene yhtään mitään mustaa valkoisella mutta vois veikata että näin käy ennemmin tai myöhemmin.
Noin muuten runkolinjasto lienee hyvä asia mutta syöttölinjoihin ja pakkovaihtamiseen bussista toiseen suhtaudun epäilevästi. Toisaalta ei sellaisia kovin moneen paikkaan varmaan tulisi.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 17.4.2018 päätettiin muun muassa seuraavaa. 

-Koivari saa optiot kohteisin 1,3 ja 6
-Kohde 8 kilpailutetaan uudelleen mahdollisimman pian, mutta sekin muuttuu bruttomalliseksi.
-Matkahuollon seutulippu loppuu Käytöstä ensi syksynä.
-Pukkila liittyy Walttiin jo mahdollinen liikenne Lahdesta ja/tai Orimattilasta Pukkilaan alkaisi jo 4.6.2018
-Hollola ja Kärkölä järjestetään Bruttomalilla syksystä lähtien.

Tässä Vielä Linkki pöytäkirjaan

----------


## Andelin

> -Pukkila liittyy Walttiin jo mahdollinen liikenne Lahdesta ja/tai Orimattilasta Pukkilaan alkaisi jo 4.6.2018


 Kuka sinne Pukkilaan sitten liikennöisi kun kun paikkallinen PuL ilmeisesti lopettaa Lahden reitit. Anteeksi tunnen Walttia huonosti, onko se paitsi lippujärjestelmä jonkinlainen hankintaorganisaatio. #tukholmassa

----------


## Miska Törö

> Kuka sinne Pukkilaan sitten liikennöisi kun kun paikkallinen PuL ilmeisesti lopettaa Lahden reitit. Anteeksi tunnen Walttia huonosti, onko se paitsi lippujärjestelmä jonkinlainen hankintaorganisaatio. #tukholmassa


Waltti on ainoastaan Lippujärjestelmä. Enpä tiedä kuka liikennöisi. Ehkäpä jopa jokin paikallislinjoista liikennöisi Lahdesta Pukkilaan?. Virkamiehet siitä nyt neuvottelevat.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lahden seudun liikenteen sivuilta napattua. 

Lahden keskustassa alkaa liikennöimään seuraavalla talviaikataulukaudella uudet niin sanotut citylinjat. Toisen reitti kulkee Paasikivenkadulta torin kautta Kiveriöön ja toinen ajaa Paasikivenkadulta torin kautta Pyhättömään.

Linjoilla liikennöivä bussi on MiniB-luokan linja-auto eli nyt käytössä olevia kaupunkiliikenneautoja pienempi. Bussissa on 14 istumapaikkaa ja 1 pyörätuoli- tai lastenvaunupaikka. Ajoneuvossa on matalalattia ja esteetön pääsy. Bussi tulee saamaan LSL:n nykyiseen brändiväritykseen mukautetun ilmeen, jonka teemana on Lahden kaupunkimiljöö.

Toinen linja kulkee Kiveriöstä Paasikiven kadulle reittiä Hirsimetsäntie  Purokatu  Kiveriönkatu  Hirsimetsäntie  Tunnelikatu  Kannaksenkatu Saimaankatu Hämeenkatu  Vesijärvenkatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Paasikivenkatu. Toisen citylinjan reitti kulkee Pyhättömästä Paasikivenkadulle reittiä Laitakatu  Pitkäkatu  Supankatu  Karjalankatu  Kannaksenkatu  Laaksokatu  Saimaankatu  Aleksanterinkatu  Paasikivenkatu.

Vuorot palvelevat siten nykyistä linjastoa paremmin Lahden pääkirjaston, kaupunginteatterin, kaupunginsairaalan ja Urheilukeskuksen kävijöitä. Vaihtoyhteys citylinjoille muilta linjoilta onnistuu esimerkiksi Kauppatorin pysäkeillä. Lahden seudun liikenne muistuttaakin matkustajia, että kaikissa bussilipuissa on vaihto-oikeus eli samalla lipulla voi vaihtaa rajattomasti bussia ostettujen vyöhykkeiden sisällä lipun voimassaoloajan puitteissa. Esimerkiksi Lahden keskustan AB-vyöhykkeillä lipun voimassaoloaika on 60 minuuttia.

Citylinjat liikennöivät maanantaista lauantaihin tunnin vuorovälillä. Arkisin ensimmäinen vuoro lähtee Pyhättömästä klo 7.10 ja Kiveriöstä klo 7.40. Ajoaika torin kautta Paasikivenkadulle on noin 15 minuuttia. Illan viimeiset vuorot lähtevät Pyhättömästä klo 22.10 ja Kiveriöstä klo 21.40.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 17.4.2018 päätettiin muun muassa seuraavaa. 
> 
> -Koivari saa optiot kohteisin 1,3 ja 6
> -Kohde 8 kilpailutetaan uudelleen mahdollisimman pian, mutta sekin muuttuu bruttomalliseksi.


Nämä asiakohdat sisältäneestä päätöksestä on valitettu Markkinaoikeuteen.

----------


## kasi

> Nämä asiakohdat sisältäneestä päätöksestä on valitettu Markkinaoikeuteen.


Miksi niistä on markkinaoikeuteen valitettu, eihän tuossa pykälässä ole mistään uudesta hankinnasta päätetty vaan optioiden käytöstä? Eikö hallinto-oikeus olisi ollut oikeampi valituksen osoite?

----------


## MrArakawa

Onhan noissa Lahden city-linjoissa ajatusta. Tarjotaan joukkoliikennettä lähemmäs keskustan kohteita, joissa päivittäin käy paljon ihmisiä eli Paavolan kulttuuri- ja koulutuskohteisiin, Urheilukeskukseen ja kaupunginsairaalalle. Samaan yhdistetään pari keskustan liepeillä olevaa asuinaluetta, joiden nykyinen joukkoliikennetarjonta ja matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomia. Lahden keskusta-alue on kuitenkin sen verran kompakti, että saa nähdä kuinka moni näitä harvakseltaan kulkevia pakettiautoja jaksaa odotella. Edellä mainituista keskustakohteista kävelee 5-10 minuutissa niiden väylien varteen, josta oman kaupunginosan linja kulkee. Olisivat nyt edes keskustan osuudella Paasivenkadulta Paavolaan laittaneet nämä kaksi citylinjaa yhteiselle reitille, jolloin saataisiin keskeisimmälle osuudelle 15 min vuoroväli. 

Mikä on muuten linjojen 12 ja 13 kohtalo syksystä alkaen? Niiden Kiveriön ja Pyhättömän haarat lakkautettaneen, kenties jäljelle jääneet yhdistetään uudeksi linjaksi.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Onhan noissa Lahden city-linjoissa ajatusta. Tarjotaan joukkoliikennettä lähemmäs keskustan kohteita, joissa päivittäin käy paljon ihmisiä eli Paavolan kulttuuri- ja koulutuskohteisiin, Urheilukeskukseen ja kaupunginsairaalalle. Samaan yhdistetään pari keskustan liepeillä olevaa asuinaluetta, joiden nykyinen joukkoliikennetarjonta ja matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomia. Lahden keskusta-alue on kuitenkin sen verran kompakti, että saa nähdä kuinka moni näitä harvakseltaan kulkevia pakettiautoja jaksaa odotella. Edellä mainituista keskustakohteista kävelee 5-10 minuutissa niiden väylien varteen, josta oman kaupunginosan linja kulkee. Olisivat nyt edes keskustan osuudella Paasivenkadulta Paavolaan laittaneet nämä kaksi citylinjaa yhteiselle reitille, jolloin saataisiin keskeisimmälle osuudelle 15 min vuoroväli. 
> 
> Mikä on muuten linjojen 12 ja 13 kohtalo syksystä alkaen? Niiden Kiveriön ja Pyhättömän haarat lakkautettaneen, kenties jäljelle jääneet yhdistetään uudeksi linjaksi.


Linjat 12 ja 13 uudelleenohjataan. 12 kulkee syksystä lähtien vain Torin ja Ala-okeroisten väliä, mutta sen reittiin tulee pieni lisäys. Jatkossa se koukkaa Tornatorinkadulle josta edelleen Rykmentinkadun ja Hennalankadun kautta takaisin Helsingintielle. Tosin aamulla menee muutama 12B vuoro jotka eivät tätä lenkkiä tee. Sen lisäksi tällä hetkellä ajossa oleva erillinen vuoro 12R raviradalle korvataan käymällä raviradalla yhdellä.vuoroista. Sama juttu iltapäivälle. 
Linja 13 taas muuttuu melkein täysin. Reitti on sama tuttu Launeen Prismalle asti, mutta syksystä lähtien 13 alkaa käyttämään Launeenkatua Uudenmaankadun sijaan. Matkakeskukselta se jatkaa Vesijärvenkatua aina Sibeliustalolle saakka josta Niemenkadun ja Aniankadun kauttta uudelle Torpinkadun parkkipaikalle rakennettavalle päätdpysäkille.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lehtimäen Liikenne aloittaa 13.8.2018 alkaen uuden linjan 97 Pukkilasta Orimattilan kautta Lahteen. Vuoro/Vuorot eivät aja Pennalan kautta. Ilmeisesti myös jokin vuoro jatkaa 89Z reittiä Heinolaan. Tämä tieto suoraan Lsl.ltä kysymällä. Myös Google Mapsin pysäkkeihin on ilmestynyt linja 97.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lahden seudun liikenne julkaisi tänään uudet aikataulut. Muutoksia tuli jonkin verran myös valmiiksi tiedettyjen lisäksi. Sen lisäksi joitakin uudistuksia tuli. Alla lueteltu  muutokset ja uudistukset 13.8.2018 alkaen. 

Uusi iso muutos on se, että Jalkarannan bussit ( 1, 1T, 1K, 1M, 1R, 1RT, 11, 11A, 11B, 11K, 11T, 35 ) siirtyvät Jalkarannantieltä kulkemaan Kyösti Kallion katua Jalkarantaan ja Kartanonkatua Keskustaan. Kysyin Lsl.ltä, miksi Kartanonkadulla on pysäkki myös ns. väärällä puolella, kerrottiin että se on tehty siksi, että tulevaisuudessa voidaan helpommin muuttaa reittejä ja pysäkki palvelee myös kisapuiston tilausajoliikennettä.

Linja 7 sai ruuhka-aikoihin kolmannen vuoron tunnissa.Linja 8 sai kolmannen vuoron tunnissa klo. 7.55.Linja 12 kulkee jatkossa Ala-okeroisista Metsä-hennalan, rykmentinkadun ja Matkakeskuksen kautta torille. Linjalla on myös M-vuoroja jotka eivät mene Ala-okeroisiin asti vaan tulevat/Lähtevät Metsä-hennalasta. Linjalla on myös R-vuoro, mutta tästä lähtien se ei ole eri auto, vaan sama auto käy raviratan kautta ja jatkaa/saapuu Ala-okeroisiin/okeroisista. Torilta ajetaan aamulla myös kaksi B-vuoroa, jotka eivät käy Rykmentinkadulla eikä Metsä-hennalassa.Linja 13 alkaa kulkea Nikkilän ja Niemen väliä. Reitti kulkee Launeenkadun, Tevin, Vesijärvenkatua suoraan, Sibeliustalon, Vuoripojankadun kautta Torpinkadulle uudelle päätepysäkille.Linja 17 on saanut kolmannen auton, jonka ansiosta on saatu tasainen puolen tunnin vuoroväli.Uusi Linja LASSI 18 aloittaa Paasikivenkadun ja Kiveriön välillä.Uusi Linja LASSI 19 aloittaa Paasikivenkadun ja Pyhättömän välillä.Linja 31 on saanut U-vuoroja Uudenmaankadun kautta. Vuorot kulkevat Patometsänkatua Uudenmaankadulle, josta Launeenkadun ja Patomäentien kautta Etelätielle, josta normaalireittiä eteenpäin.Linja 32 ajaa nyt myös viikonloppuisin muutaman L-vuoron Lepolankadun kautta.Linjat 89 ja 89Z ajavat molemmat Jyrängön ja Mustikkahaan kautta.Uusi linja 97 aloittaa Pukkilan ja Lahden välillä. Aamulla ajetaan Pukkilasta Lahteen ja Illalla Lahdesta Pukkilaan. Aamun vuoro jatkaa Renkomäestä lähtien linjana 89Z Heinolaan.Lahti-Vääksy-Sysmä vuoroissa pientä muutosta. Reissu ruodin 15.15 vuoro Lahdesta Paimelan ja Vesivehmaan kautta Vääksyyn on myöhäistetty lähtemään vasta 15.30 jolloin vaihtoyhteys Paimelassa, eikä vääksyssä ei enää onnistu Sysmän autoon.
Tässäpä muutama muutos jotka itse huomasin. Jos joku huomaa lisää, niin laittakaa toki tieto tähän, niin ei tämäkään ketju muutu kokonaan minun yksinpuheluksi =)

----------


## Piirka

> [*]Linja 7 sai ruuhka-aikoihin kolmannen vuoron tunnissa.[*]Linja 8 sai kolmannen vuoron tunnissa klo. 7.55.


Seiskan reitti lyheni lähes puolellatoista kilometrillä, kun Ämmälän päättäri siirtyi Renkomäkeen. Ämmälään saakka ajetaan tunnuksella 7A, mutta näitä vuoroja on viime talvikauteen verrattuna puolet vähemmän ja päiväsaikaan on vieläpä 4,5 tunnin tauko. Viikonloppuliikenteessä kaikki vuorot ajetaan edelleen Ämmälään.

Kasi ei oikeastaan saanut kolmatta vuoroa. Yhden autokierron lähtöaikoja aikaistettiin kymmenellä minuutilla aamun ensimmäisellä edestakaisella ma-pe siivulla.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lsl julkaisi ensimmäiset runkolinjastosuunnitelman luonnokset. Luonnoksista löytyy Hollolan ja Nastolan välinen liikenne, mutta osin tätä on levitetty myös Ahtialaan. 
http://www.lsl.fi/runkolinjastosuunn...ttiluonnokset/

Muutokset luettelona:

1. Linja 1 saa vuoroja, jotka ajavat Hollolan kirkonkylälle saakka. Näitä vuoroja liikennöidään ruuhka-aikoihin. 
2. Linja 4 pysyy suurimmalta osin samana paitsi, että Nastolassa 4 ja 4C kulkevat samaa reittiä Niinitien ja Pekkalantien kautta. Linjat myös siirtyvät Karjalankadulle ja poistuvat Hollolankadulta. 
3. Linja 8 uudistuisi suurilta osin. Reitti Tiilijärveltä torille pysyisi samana lukuunottamatta Salpakankaantien lenkin poistumista. Torilta eteenpäin mentäisiinkin sitten Ahtialantien kautta Herrasmanniin ja Koivukumpuun vuorotellen. 
4. Uusi linja 9 aloittaisi liikennöinnin Harjuviidantien ja Metsämaan välillä. Linja kulkisi Nastolassa Harjuviidantieltä ensin Rakokiveen, josta Kouvolantielle, josta Valtatie 12.sta, jonka kautta Lahteen. Lahdessa ensin matkakeskukselle sitten torile ja 
    siitä eteenpäin samaa tuttua reittiä Metsämaalle. 
5. Uusi linja 10 aloittaisi liikennöinnin Salpakankaan ja Kauppatorin välillä. Reitti kulkisi Tiilijärveltä Terveystien, Teollisuusalueen ja keskussairaalan kautta Hollolankatua kauppatorille. Linjaa liikennöidään vain ruuhka aikoina. 
6. Linja 11 kulkisi jatkossa Hollolan kirkonkylän ja kauppatorin välillä. Reitti kulkisi Kirkkotietä Salpakankaalle, josta Kuntotien ja Salpakankaantien kautta keskussairaalalle, josta Jalkarannan kautta torille . 

Eli käytännössä palautteita on kuunneltu. Kuntotielle saadaan jälleen bussi kulkemaan ja Nastolasta saadaan nopea linja Lahteen.

----------


## Eppu

> Lsl julkaisi ensimmäiset runkolinjastosuunnitelman luonnokset. Luonnoksista löytyy Hollolan ja Nastolan välinen liikenne, mutta osin tätä on levitetty myös Ahtialaan. 
> http://www.lsl.fi/runkolinjastosuunn...ttiluonnokset/


Aika yllättäviä vetoja tuossa, vaikkakin ihan positiivista. Hollolan osalta tosiaan nuo reittien oikaisut ja uudelleenvedot lienevät perusteltuja. Keskuskatu kun on aikalailla kuollut tätä nykyä ja saa nähdä missä vaiheessa kaupunkisuunnittelu puuttuu tilanteeseen. Mietityttämään jäi mm. uuden asuinalueen, Perhoslehdon palvelu. Sen voisi yhdistää tuohon kuntokadun linjaan sitten kun tarvetta ilmenee. Toinen juttu on sitten se, miksei Okeroistentietä ole hyödynnetty lainkaan. Reitti olisi sitä kautta kaiketi jopa hieman nopeampi Lahden keskustasn kuin Keskussairaalan kautta, linjauksesta toki riippuen.

Nastolan osalta palvelu paranee myös jos näin mennään. Tuo 9 -linja onkin lähestulkoon 4R:n suora korvaaja, joten voisikohan se muutaman kerran päivässä kiepauttaa Vipusenkadun kautta?

Mutta odotellaan nyt vielä mitä muuta suunnitelmaa on saatu aikaan. Sitten kokonaisuus hahmottuu paremmin.

----------


## Miska Törö

Kohteen 8 kilpailutus on alkanut. 
Kohde 8. Linjat 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 62, 63, 98
Autoja yhteensä 25. 4 x A2, 13 x C ja 9 x S
A2 ja C tyypin linja-autot pitää tilaajavärittää, mutta S tyyppiä ei. 

Jos kilpailutusasiakirjat haluaa itselleen voi ne minulta kysyä S.postitse misk.toro@gmail.com

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kohteen 8 kilpailutus on alkanut. 
> Kohde 8. Linjat 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 62, 63, 98
> Autoja yhteensä 25. 4 x A2, 13 x C ja 9 x S
> A2 ja C tyypin linja-autot pitää tilaajavärittää, mutta S tyyppiä ei. 
> 
> Jos kilpailutusasiakirjat haluaa itselleen voi ne minulta kysyä S.postitse misk.toro@gmail.com


Sopimuskausi näemmä 1.7.2019 - 31.5.2026 ja ratkaisu tulee 16.11.2018. Lähinnä mietityttää, että miksi tarvitaan lähes kaikki autot teleinä. Ruuhka-aikaan ne on perusteltuja (lähinnä Nastolaan), mutta ko. linjoja ajeneena voin kyllä sanoa, että muuten 2-akseliset riittäisivät oikein hyvin.

----------


## Eppu

Ilmeisesti nuo lyhyet autot on tarkoitus sijoittaa linjalle 9 ja telit muille.
Toivotaan että Lehtimäki tämän nappaa jolloin nykyisille autoille riittää töitä, vaikka uusiakin silloin tarvii hankkia.

Pahinta mitä voi sattua on että jotkut alihinnoittelijafirmat (mm. eräs hollolalainen) tulee väliin sörkkimään.

Milloinkas kilpailu ratkeaa?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Ilmeisesti nuo lyhyet autot on tarkoitus sijoittaa linjalle 9 ja telit muille.
> Toivotaan että Lehtimäki tämän nappaa jolloin nykyisille autoille riittää töitä, vaikka uusiakin silloin tarvii hankkia.
> 
> Pahinta mitä voi sattua on että jotkut alihinnoittelijafirmat (mm. eräs hollolalainen) tulee väliin sörkkimään.
> 
> Milloinkas kilpailu ratkeaa?



Tarjouspyynnön liitteenä olevassa Excel taulukossa on merkitty linjat 4, 8, 9 ajettavaksi C tyypin busseilla ja 10 ja 11 A2 tyypin busseilla. Kilpailu ratkeaa 16.11. Seuraavalla viikolla 20.11 on joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous, jossa asia luultavasti käsitellään. 

Kyselin lahden seudun liikenteeltä miksi Luhdantaustaan ei ole merkitty minkäänlaista liikennöintiä ja vastauksena sain suunnilleen tämänlaisen tekstin. "vaikuttaa sitä että karttaan on jäänyt virhe. Luhdantaustaan oli suunniteltu reitti, mutta ainakaan tähän kilpailutukseen se ei käytännössä Hollolan budjettiraamin vuoksi tullut hyväksytyksi."

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Seuraavalla viikolla 20.11 on joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous, jossa asia luultavasti käsitellään.


Esityslista tuohon kokoukseen on nyt julkaistu ja sieltä löytyy tuon kilpailutuksen ratkaisu yhtenä kohtana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Auto voitti kohteen 8: http://www.lsl.fi/ajankohtaista/jouk...et-20-11-2018/

----------


## antsa

Nyt olis mukava nähdä minkälaista kalustoa Koivisto tarjosi. Tuleeko monta uutta eli näkyykö Lahdessa esim. Suburbaneja ?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Nyt olis mukava nähdä minkälaista kalustoa Koivisto tarjosi. Tuleeko monta uutta eli näkyykö Lahdessa esim. Suburbaneja ?


Ei taida olla pöytäkirjassa julkista tietoa tuo.

----------


## Eppu

Toinen juttu on sitten nuo Lehtimäen autot, että mitä niille tapahtuu? Ajettavaksi kun jää pelkästään Vääksyn kahden auton ajot sekä Heinola-Orimattila + Orimattilan kouluvuorot. Voisi kuvitella että #92-96 jää noihin kouluvuoroihin. Mutta mitä tapahtuu sitten teli-Volvoille, Scaloille ja osalle mersuista? Varmastikin jotain menee myyntiin jokatapauksessa, ja muutenkin Lehtimäellä on edessä isommat poistot kun tilurikalustoakin on käsittääkseni lähdössä useampi auto pois vanhimmasta päästä.

----------


## Miska Törö

Pöytäkirjan liitteenä olevassa vertailutaulukosta poimittua:

Koiviston Auto: 4 520 185,35, Hintapisteet 84,Kalustopisteet 11,04, Pisteet yhteensä 95,04
Reissu Ruoti: 5 133 251,55, Hintapisteet 73,97, Kalustopisteet 12,71, Pisteet yhteensä 86,68
Lehtimäki: 5 217 795,31, Hintapisteet 72,77, Kalustopisteet, 13,28, Pisteet yhteensä 86,05
Soisalon Liikenne: 5 873 990,54, Hintapisteet, 64,64, Kalustopisteet, 10,71, Pisteet yhteensä 75,35

----------


## Metus

Miska millaisella kalustolla sai millaisetkin pisteet?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Miska millaisella kalustolla sai millaisetkin pisteet?


1    Matkustajatilan ilmastointilaite, ilmastointilaitteen teho 20kw tai enemmän 
0,5 Pyörätuoliramppi / tai invanostin S-luokan ajoneuvossa				    
0,5 Ovijarru					                                                            
1,5 Turvaohjaamo					                                                    
0,5 Alkolukko ajonestolaitteena					                                    
0,5 Automaattinen moottoritilan palonsammutusjärjestelmä			    
0,5 3 rekisteröityä lastenvaunupaikkaa					                    
1    Digitaaliset näyttötaulut ajoneuvon sisällä 				                    
1    Langaton Wifi-yhteys					                                            
1    USB-latauspistokkeet, jokaisen istuimen kohdalla

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:00 ----------

Lahden seudun Liikenne julkaisi 22.11.2018 tiedotteen, jonka mukaan 2.1.2019 aloittaa kokeilulinja 7M Karistosta Nastolantien ja Valtatie 12 kautta Matkakeskus B.lle. Reitti ajetaan MA-PE 6.20 Karistosta. Tämän lisäksi linja 31 saa K vuoroja Kukkilaan, Kalliolan koululle. Vuoroja on 9 Lahteen päin ja 8 Kukkilaan päin. Vuorot ajetaan 31 reittiä Solttiin, josta jatketaan Kukkilaan. Lisäksi linjalla 32 on pieniä aikataulumuutoksia liityen Hartwallin vuoroihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa on julkaistu runkolinjastosuunnitelma kommentoitavaksi 19.3. saakka: http://www.lsl.fi/runkolinjastosuunn...man-luonnokset

Pohdinnassa on nykyisen kaltainen keskustavaihtoehto (Matkakeskuksen ja torin kiertelyt) ja vaihtoehtoisesti Trion ympäristön vaihtoterminaali. Muita muutoksia on linjojen yhdistely kymmeneksi runkolinjaksi 1-10 sekä näitä tukeviksi apulinjoiksi, uudet kehämäiset linjat sekä Heinola-Orimattila -välin katkaiseminen sekä linjojen nopeutus osalla lähdöistä sekä Heinolaan että Orimattilaan. Nastola-Metsämaa -linja (joka oli yhdessä vaiheessa 9) on saanut numerokseen 3 ja se toteutuu 1.7. alkaen. Yölinjasto ja Vääksyn suunnan linjasto tulee myöhemmin.

Itse toivoisin, että runkolinjat numeroitaisiin välille 1-20 niin, että niille linjoille, joilla on eri päätepisteitä, tulee rinnakkaiset numerot. Eli esimerkiksi suunnitelmien linja 5 olisi 5/15. Koska ei ole mitään järkeä, että samalla numerolla ajetaan ihan eri reittejä. Apulinjat mahtuvat hyvin välille 21-29. Ja mitä tulee Heinolan ja Orimattilan linjoihin, niiden numerot voisi kääntää päinvastoin, onhan 70-sarja ajanut kuitenkin ennen Renkomäkeen ja Heinolassa on nykyään vain 80-sarjaa. Näkisin myös Hollolan koululinjojen numeroinnin 50-sarjaan (koska Hollolaa palvelee linja 5) ja Orimattilan 70-sarjaan (70:n ja 71:n jatkoksi) perustelluksi.

Eli linjanumerointi voisi olla seuraava:

1 Mukkula-Metsäkangas
2 Soltti-Liipola/12 Karjusaari-Liipola
3 Metsämaa-Nastola
4 Hörölä-Myyntimiehenkatu
5 Tiilijärvi-Hiekkanummi/15 Tiilikangas-Viuha
6 Ahtiala-Renkomäki
7 Rautakankare-Tonttila/17 Kiikkula-Joutjärvi
8 Metsä-Pietilä-Karisto
9 PHKS-Uusikylä/19 PHKS-Harjuviidantie
10 Riihelä-Saksala
21 Hollola kk-Kauppatori
22 Hollola kk-Nikkilä
23 Ruoriniemi-Ala-Okeroinen/Metsä-Hennala
24 Mäkelä-Kauppatori
25 Salpakangas-Kauppatori
26 Vipusenkatu-Kauppatori
28 Lassi 18
29 Lassi 19
31 Kehälinja 1
32 Kehälinja 2
40-sarja Vääksyn suuntaan
51 linja 51
52 linja 52
53 linja 63
54 linja 54
55 linja 55
56 linja 56
57 linja 62
70 Lahti-Orimattila
71 Lahti-Pennala-Orimattila
72 linja 92
73 linja 93
74 linja 94
75 linja 95
76 linja 96
77 linja 97, jos se vielä jää
78 linja 90
79 linja 91
80 Lahti-Heinola
81 Lahti-Heinola kk
82 PHKS-Heinola
83 linja 86
84 Kulkunen

----------


## Max

Aika jännää, että tuollaisia 20-60 minuutin välein kulkevia nimitetään runkolinjoiksi...

----------


## Miska Törö

Orimattilan ja Pukkilan esityslistoja pläräämällä käsitykseni mukaan linjat 95 Hennaan sekä 96 ja 97 Pukkilaan loppuvat. 95 loppuu 2.6.2019 ja 96/97 ilmeisesti vasta vuoden lopussa.

----------


## Eppu

> Orimattilan ja Pukkilan esityslistoja pläräämällä käsitykseni mukaan linjat 95 Hennaan sekä 96 ja 97 Pukkilaan loppuvat. 95 loppuu 2.6.2019 ja 96/97 ilmeisesti vasta vuoden lopussa.


Olihan tuo nyt selvää ettei Hennaan mitään kannata vielä liikennöidä. Hieman epäilen koko hankkeen toteutumista sellaisena kuin se on suunniteltu. Mutta kai sinne nyt joku muuttaa vielä ja jossain vaiheessa kyseinen linja voisi olla hieman kannattavampikin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Orimattilan ja Pukkilan esityslistoja pläräämällä käsitykseni mukaan linjat 95 Hennaan sekä 96 ja 97 Pukkilaan loppuvat. 95 loppuu 2.6.2019 ja 96/97 ilmeisesti vasta vuoden lopussa.


95:lle mietitään korvaavaa vaihtoehtoa, 96/97 lopetetaan (kuin myös muita vuoroja Pukkilasta). Ehkä kutsupohjainen palvelu voisi toimia tällä hetkellä Hennan liityntäyhteyksiin.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Lahdessa opiskelevana ja säännöllisesti linjoja 31, 32 & 13 käyttävänä on todettava LSL:n useiden VDL:ien takaosan huomattava siivottomuus likaisine istuinpäällysteineen ja ikkunoineen. Helsingissä Helb:in autot selvästi siistimpiä useilla linjoilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lahdessa opiskelevana ja säännöllisesti linjoja 31, 32 & 13 käyttävänä on todettava LSL:n useiden VDL:ien takaosan huomattava siivottomuus likaisine istuinpäällysteineen ja ikkunoineen. Helsingissä Helb:in autot selvästi siistimpiä useilla linjoilla.


Koiviston Auton autoja ne on. Ei muuta kuin palautetta menemään, niin asioilla on mahdollisuus korjautua.

Loppuviimeksi autojen siisteys riippuu kuitenkin matkustajien toimista, esim. pidetäänkö jalkoja penkeillä, syödäänkö, sotketaanko tussilla yms. Siihen ei kesken päivän etenkään auta, vaikka olisi millainen siivous varikolla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Koiviston Auton autoja ne on. Ei muuta kuin palautetta menemään, niin asioilla on mahdollisuus korjautua.
> 
> Loppuviimeksi autojen siisteys riippuu kuitenkin matkustajien toimista, esim. pidetäänkö jalkoja penkeillä, syödäänkö, sotketaanko tussilla yms. Siihen ei kesken päivän etenkään auta, vaikka olisi millainen siivous varikolla.


Kyllä vain, kyse siis Koiviston Auton busseista. On tietysti selvää että poikkeuksellinen siivottomuus kuten eritetahrat penkkikankailla ja ikkunoissa ovat matkustajien aikaansaannoksia. Ongelmana tässä vain nyt on se että nuo samat autot samaisine tahroineen ja likoineen pyörivät viikosta toiseen liikenteessä ees ja taas linjoilla 31/32. Eräässä autoista melkein joka toinen penkki parilla viimeisellä takarivillä on sellainen johon en keskivertomatkustaja viitsisi edes istuutua.. Ei näin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt olis mukava nähdä minkälaista kalustoa Koivisto tarjosi. Tuleeko monta uutta eli näkyykö Lahdessa esim. Suburbaneja ?


Scanian Lahden Jokimaan tehtaan pihalla seisoo Koiviston Autolle tulevia teli-Suburbaneja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Orimattilan ja Pukkilan esityslistoja pläräämällä käsitykseni mukaan linjat 95 Hennaan sekä 96 ja 97 Pukkilaan loppuvat. 95 loppuu 2.6.2019 ja 96/97 ilmeisesti vasta vuoden lopussa.


Linjat 95-97 loppuvat 2.6.2019.

----------


## Ofsora

> Scanian Lahden Jokimaan tehtaan pihalla seisoo Koiviston Autolle tulevia teli-Suburbaneja.


Nyt 1.7. kun Hollolan ja Nastolan linjat siirtyivät Koivistolle, on näitä Scanioita alkanut näkymään liikenteessäkin

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tänään alkoi Lahdessa talviaikataulukausi ja samalla tuli joitain reitti- ja aikataulumuutoksia ja myös uusia linjoja. Eniten muutoksia on Hollola-Lahti-Nastola -liikenteessä. 4C:stä tuli 4H ja 4Y-yövuoro korvaa 4:n ja 8:n yöliikenteet. Linja 9/K täydentää Nastolan tarjontaa ja nopeuttaa yhteyksiä sieltä Lahteen ajaen vt 12:a. K-vuorot ajavat Kouvolantietä. Lahdessa linja korvaa 8:n Metsämaalla. Linja 8 ajaa 8H/8K:na Herrasmannista/Koivukummusta Tiilijärvelle. Hollolan yhteyksiä täydentävät linjat 10/10S, joista jälkimmäinen kulkee Vipusenkadulle. Linja 11 ajaa Kauppatorin ja Hollolan kk:n välillä Salpakankaan kautta. Rantatietä palvelee ruuhkalinja 20. Linja 31K Kukkilaan sai osittain uuden reitin ja tunnuksen 33. Hollolassa linjat 4 ja 8 siirtyivät kulkemaan Terveystietä ja linja 4H Nastolassa Pekkalantietä.

Lisäksi muutoksia tuli mm. linjalle 7, jolta jäi pois Ämmälän A-vuorot ja uutena tuli iltapäivän 7M Matkakeskus-Karisto. Linjalta 12 jäi B- ja M-versiot pois ja liikennöintiaikoja laajennettiin. Hollolan kouluvuoroista 55, 56 ja 63 muuttuivat hieman.

Myös Miodexin ajamalle Lahti-Lammi-Hämeenlinna -välille 800-sarjan linjoille tuli uusia vuoroja.

Kalustopuolella Koiviston Autolla tuli laajemmin käyttöön kaikki 13 uutta Suburbania, 6 käytettyä Omnilinkkiä ja 5 HelBin entistä Scalaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt on lähtenyt käyntiin kohteiden 5, 7 ja 9 kilpailutus. Kohteeseen 5 on yhdistetty nykyisten kohteiden 4 ja 5 linjat, vanha kohde 7 taas on jaettu kahtia kohteiksi 7 ja 9. Ansaintamallina kaikissa on bruttomalli.

Kohteet ovat:
Kohde 5:
linja 7 Karisto  Renkomäki
linja 12 Kauppatori  Ala-Okeroinen
linja 13 Niemi  Nikkilä
linja 17 Ruoriniemi  Joutjärvi
linja 18 ja 19 Paasikivenkatu/Kauppatori  Kiveriö/Pyhätön

11 kaupunkibussia, 1 pikkubussi. Käyttövoimana oltava uusiuva diesel, biokaasu tai sähkö.
Sopimuskausi: 1.7.2020 - 30.6.2022

Kohde 7 (Heinola):
linja 70 Tommola (Heinola)  Kauppatori Lahti / PHKS
linja 71 Heinola kk  Heinola  Matkakeskus Lahti
linja 72 Reumanmäki  Vierumäen urheiluopisto  Matkakeskus Lahti
linja 73 Heinola kk  Vierumäen urheiluopisto  Matkakeskus Lahti
linja 74 Pirttiniemi (Heinola)  Kaivokatu (Heinola)
linja 79 Heinola - Orimattila

5 matalalattiabussia, 3 seutu- tai matalalattiabussia, 1 pikkubussi (korvattavissa myös tavallisella bussilla). Matalattiabusseissa oltava vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa (ilman klaffeja) ja pitkämatkaiseen liikenteeseen soveltuvat korkeaselkänojaiset, pehmeät istuimet. Seutubusseissa on oltava vähintään 54 istumapaikkaa. Ne voivat olla korkeita eikä niiden tarvitse olla tilaajavärityksessä.
Sopimuskausi: 1.7.2020 - 30.5.2027 + 3 vuoden optio

Kohde 9 (Orimattila):
linja 79 Heinola  Orimattila
linja 80 Lahti  Orimattila
linja 81 Lahti  Pennala  Orimattila
linja 90 Orimattila  Kokki-Henna  Luhtikylä  Orimattila
linja 91 Orimattila  Pakaa  Orimattila
linja 92 Orimattila  Mallusjoki  Orimattila
linja 93 Orimattila  Kuivanto
linja 94 Orimattila  Artjärvi

3 matalalattiabussia, 5 seutubussia, 1 seutu- tai matalalattiabussi. Matalattiabusseissa oltava vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa (ilman klaffeja) ja pitkämatkaiseen liikenteeseen soveltuvat korkeaselkänojaiset, pehmeät istuimet. Seutubusseissa on oltava vähintään 54 istumapaikkaa. Ne voivat olla korkeita eikä niiden tarvitse olla tilaajavärityksessä.
Sopimuskausi: 1.7.2020 - 30.5.2027 + 3 vuoden optio

Heilurilinjaa 79 Heinola - Orimattila ajetaan viikonloppuisin, autokierrot on jaettu kohteisiin 7 ja 9.

Kaikissa kohteissa päästötasovaatimus on Euro6, seutubusseissa tosin vara- ja lisäautot voivat olla Euro4-luokkaa. Linjakilometreillä painotettu keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta.

Maksimipisteet ovat 100, joista 19 tulee kalustopisteistä ja loput hinnasta. Kalustopisteet määräytyvät seuraavasti:
päästötaso: Euro 6 4 p., Euro 6 biodiesel 6 p., Euro 6 biokaasu 8 p., sähkö 12 p.ilmastointi (teho min. 20 kW): 1 ppyörätuoliramppi (korkeassa bussissa invanostin): 0,5 povijarru: 0,5 pturvaohjaamo: 1,5 palkolukko: 0,5 pautomaattinen palonsammutusjärjestelmä: 0,5 p3 lastenvaunupaikkaa: 0,5 plangaton WiFi: 1 pUSB-pistokkeet jokaisen istuimen kohdalla: 1 p
Kalustopisteytys on siinä mielessä mielenkiintoinen, että minimivaatimuksenkin täyttävästä päästötasosta saa kalustopisteitä.

----------


## Miska Törö

Mielenkiintoista että linjan 7 reitti muutetaan ajettavaksi Kujalan kautta. Oletettavasti Herrasmannin/Koivukummun 8 linja siirretään vastaavasti Ahtialantielle. Linja 7 alkaa myös käyttää Kauppakeskus Karisman edessä olevaa liikenneympyrää kääntöpaikkana ja vanha kääntöpaikka jää unholaan. Linjan 7.n M vuorot eivät myöskään jatku kilpailun mukaan. Linjalle 12 taas tuodaan takaisin B vuorot, jotka eivät käy Metsä-Hennalassa. Linja 13 taas alkaa ajamaan Niemessä reittiä, jossa ei ennen olekaan linja-autoa mennyt. Reittinä toimii Niemenkatu-Laatikkotehtaankatu-Haapalankatu-Mukkulankatu-Vuoripojankatu-Aniankatu-Niemenkatu. Heinolan linjat monimutkaistuvat, mutta ilmeisimminkin ajetaan kahta linjaa. Nykyinen 89Z muuttuu linjaksi 71 ja nykyinen linja 88 linjaksi 72. Iltaisin ajetaan linjaa 73, joka on sama kuin nykyinen 89.  palautteen perusteella molemmat vanhaa tietä. Näiden lisäksi nykyinen linja 87 muuttuu linjaksi 70, jolle Uusia vuoroja tunnuksella 70A joka ajaa Tommolasta moottoritietä matkakeskuksen kautta torille. Heinolan sisäinen linja muuttuu 86.sta linjaksi 74. Viikonloppuisin ajetaan linjaa 79 Heinola KK.sta Orimattilaan, jonka autokierrot on jaettu kahdelle kohteelle. Eli parhaimmassa tapauksessa linjaa 79 voi alkaa ajamaan kaksi eri liikennöitsijää. Orimattilan linjoissa ei pahemmin muutoksia paitsi että jatkossa vain toinen linjoista kiertää Pennalan kautta ja toinen ajaa suoraan Lahdentietä. Linjanumeroiksi tulee 80 ja 81. Orimattilan kouluvuorot pysyvät ennallaan, lukuunottamatta linjan 94B muuttumista 91A.ksi. Nykyinen 91A saa tunnuksen 93B.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linjan 8 piti ymmärtääkseni mennä jo tästä syksystä alkaen Ahtialantietä ja kun ei mene, niin aikataulu on nyt tiukka. Hyvä vaan, että reitti muuttuu linjan 7 kanssa. 7M lienee tämän myötä melko turha ja eipä se mikään matkustajamagneetti ole ollut.

Heinolan linjoista vain niiden tulisi ajaa moottoritietä, joilla on S-kalustoa, joten sinällään hyvä, että pysytään lähes entisessä mallissa. Jännä toki, että viikonloppuisin ajatetaan pitkää linjaa eri kohteista, jolloin monikin asia voi vaihdella lähtöajasta riippuen, jos kohteet 7 ja 9 voittaa eri liikennöitsijä.

Orimattilan kouluvuorojen tunnuksetkin vaihdetaan vihdoin, hyvä.

Mielenkiintoisen tästä kilpailusta tekee myös se, että voittavatko tarjoukset pelkällä hinnalla vai saako joku tarpeeksi etua kalustopisteistä, lähinnä ollessaan rohkea ja tarjotessaan sähköbusseja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kohteen 5 voitti Lehtimäki, kohteet 7 ja 9 jäivät pöydälle ja ratkaistaan 17.12. kokouksessa.

Lisäksi käynnistyi Asikkalan suunnan tarjouskilpailu 1/2020.

----------


## Eppu

> Kohteen 5 voitti Lehtimäki, kohteet 7 ja 9 jäivät pöydälle ja ratkaistaan 17.12. kokouksessa.
> 
> Lisäksi käynnistyi Asikkalan suunnan tarjouskilpailu 1/2020.


Mahtaako Lehtimäki nyt sitten myydä niitä mersuja sittenkään? Nythän niillekin olis taas luvassa hommia. Kaiketi kuitenkin ovat jotain uuttakin hankkimassa kun tarvitaan 11 bussia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vertailutaulukko kertoo, että Lehtimäki voittaisi kaikki kohteet, kumma tosin, että kohteiden 7 ja 9 tulokset näkyvät, vaikka ne jäivät pöydälle. Muita tarjoajia olivat Savonlinja, Reissu Ruoti (Järvisen Liikenteen kanssa kohteeseen 7 ja Mannerkiven kanssa kohteeseen 9), Koiviston Auto ja Lakkapää.

Linkki: http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktpro...&extension=pdf

Edit:
Kohteiden 7 ja 9 pöydällejäämisestä todetaan seuraavaa: Asian käsittelyn kuluessa esittelijä muutti päätösehdotustaan. Muutetun päätösehdotuksen mukaan asia jätetään pöydälle ja käsitellään ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 17.12.2019. Kilpailutuksen sisältö ja tulos avataan ylimääräisessä kokouksessa lautakunnalle tarkemmin. Lautakunta hyväksyi esittelijän muutetun päätösehdotuksen yksimielisesti.

Kuitenkin tulokset ovat nyt nähtävissä jo. 🤔

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt on hävinnyt pöytäkirjasta kohteiden 7 ja 9 tulokset, joten odotellaan vahvistusta joulukuulle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt on hävinnyt pöytäkirjasta kohteiden 7 ja 9 tulokset, joten odotellaan vahvistusta joulukuulle.


Tämä ratkeaa kuitenkin vasta tässä kuussa.

Lahdessa lisätään ajoaikaa ja yksi auto linjalle 4, muutetaan linjojen 7 ja 8 reitit päinvastoin, eli 7 ajaa Karismalta Kariston läpi Nastolantielle ja Viipurintien kautta torille, linja 8 taas suoraan Ahtialantietä. Aikataulu muuttuu linjoilla 4, 8, 9 ja 10. LSL:n tiedote: http://www.lsl.fi/ajankohtaista/reit...-4-7-8-9-ja-10

----------


## Miska Törö

Ei selvinnyt Heinolan ja Orimattilan liikennöinti vieläkään. Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 23.1.2020 "Lautakunta päätti keskeyttää hankinnan, syynä hankintayksikön muuttunut taloustilanne. Kuntien kustannusjakosopimus muutettiin lautakunnan 19.11.2019 tekemällä päätöksellä siten, että muun muassa Heinolan ja Orimattilan maksuosuudet seutuliikenteestä kasvoivat huomattavasti vuoden 2020 alusta lähtien. Loppuvuodesta tapahtuneen muutoksen takia kunnat eivät ole voineet talousarvioissaan varautua liikenteen ostamiseen tarjouspyynnössä esitetyllä tavalla. Hankinnan jatkosta päätetään lautakunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa." Eli Heinolan ja Orimattilan osalta luultavasti päädytään johonkin erikoiseen liikennöinti ratkaisuun tai sitten asialla tulee hiukan kiire, kun sopimus pitäisi alkaa jo Heinäkuussa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahteen tulee ensimmäinen sähköbussi tänä kesänä: http://www.lsl.fi/ajankohtaista/lahd...et-sahkobussit

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksessa 31.3.2020 on esityslistalla mm. seuraavaa:

- Kilpailutettavaksi esitetään: nykyiset kohteet 1, 3 ja 6, jotka olisivat kohteina 1 (linjat 1, 2 ja 24) sekä 2 (linjat 5, 6, 8 ja 20) ja kohteet 7 ja 9 lähes samalla tavoin (pieniä reittimuutoksia) kuin keskeytetyssä kilpailutuksessa. Kohteissa 1 ja 2 sopimuskausi olisi 8+2 v 1.7.2021 alkaen ja kohteissa 7 ja 9 5+2 v, alkamispäivää ei kerrota. Linja 1 esitetään kilpailutettavaksi kokonaan sähkökalustolla liikennöitäväksi ja kohteisiin 7 ja 9 vaaditaan uutta matalalattiakalustoa.

- Lahti-Hämeenlinna -liikenteen kilpailutuksesta esitetään annettavaksi myönteinen lausunto Hämeenlinnan kaupunkirakennelautakunnan joukkoliikennejaostolle, eli tämäkin kilpailutus tullee alkamaan suunnitellusti.

- Käteisen rahan käytöstä esitetään luovuttavan 2.4. alkaen valmiuslain voimassaolon loppuun saakka.

Esityslista

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koskilinjat 164, Kabus TC4A4, XEY-664 on nyt Lahden tilaajaväreissä teippaamattomana.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Koskilinjat 164, Kabus TC4A4, XEY-664 on nyt Lahden tilaajaväreissä teippaamattomana.


Siis maalattuna Lahden tilaajaväreihin?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siis maalattuna Lahden tilaajaväreihin?


Kyllä, mutta kuvioita, tunnuksia ja kylkinumeroita ei ole vielä teipattu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahden kuulumisia:

Kilpailutuksessa on nyt myös Lahden ja Vääksyn/Padasjoen välinen liikenne ja Asikkalan sisäisiä linjoja. Alkupäivä kaiketi syysliikenteen alussa 2020. Kohteiden 7 ja 9 kilpailutettu liikenne alkaa 1.1.2021.

Linjalle 8 esitetään viikonlopuiksi reittimuutosta syysliikenteen alusta 2020, jolloin linja kiertäisi Hoitajankadun kautta ja tarjoaisi vuoroja keskussairaalan väliaikaisen pääsisäänkäynnin lähelle remontin vuoksi. Arkisin Hoitajankatua palvelevat linjat 3S, 10/S, 11A/B, 35 ja 87.

----------


## Matias.k

> Lahden kuulumisia:
> 
> Kilpailutuksessa on nyt myös Lahden ja Vääksyn/Padasjoen välinen liikenne ja Asikkalan sisäisiä linjoja. Alkupäivä kaiketi syysliikenteen alussa 2020. Kohteiden 7 ja 9 kilpailutettu liikenne alkaa 1.1.2021.
> 
> Linjalle 8 esitetään viikonlopuiksi reittimuutosta syysliikenteen alusta 2020, jolloin linja kiertäisi Hoitajankadun kautta ja tarjoaisi vuoroja keskussairaalan väliaikaisen pääsisäänkäynnin lähelle remontin vuoksi. Arkisin Hoitajankatua palvelevat linjat 3S, 10/S, 11A/B, 35 ja 87.


Huhujen mukaan Vekka Group Oy:kin olisi osallistumassa noihin Lahden kilpailutuksiin. Saas nähdä minkälainen kamppailu näistäkin tulee.

----------


## Eppu

> Lahden kuulumisia:
> 
> Kilpailutuksessa on nyt myös Lahden ja Vääksyn/Padasjoen välinen liikenne ja Asikkalan sisäisiä linjoja. Alkupäivä kaiketi syysliikenteen alussa 2020.


Jos näin on niin tilanne on Niemisen linjojen kannalta varsin uhkaava. Jos se ei padasjoen suunnan vuoroja voita niin koko firma menee suurella todennäköisyydellä hautaan, koska mitään muuta liikennettä sillä ei ole ja tilausajojakaan se ei pahemmin harjoita.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Jos näin on niin tilanne on Niemisen linjojen kannalta varsin uhkaava. Jos se ei padasjoen suunnan vuoroja voita niin koko firma menee suurella todennäköisyydellä hautaan, koska mitään muuta liikennettä sillä ei ole ja tilausajojakaan se ei pahemmin harjoita.


Paketit ovat onneksi erillään siten että Lahti-Vääksy on omana kohteenaan ja Lahti-Vääksy-Padasjoki omanaan. Hauskasti vielä tuo padasjoen linja ajaa Niemisen reittiä mukaillen Paasikivenkadulle ja jatkaa sieltä Mytäjäisten kautta Matkakeskukselle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:30 ----------

Tässä kilpailutuksessa häiritsi eniten se mihin Sysmä jäi? Lsl ostoliikennettä ei siis sysmään jatkossa aja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Koiviston Auton varikolle oli ilmestynyt valkoinen VDL Citea LLE-99 -sähköbussi, rek.nro OXX-807.

----------


## Metus

Traficomin mukaan 18.12.2018 otettu käyttöön ja Suomeen rekisteröity 15.5.2020 mittarilukema katsastuksessa ollut 40600km.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koiviston Auton varikolle oli ilmestynyt valkoinen VDL Citea LLE-99 -sähköbussi, rek.nro OXX-807.


Tämä sai numeron 202 ja aloitti liikennöinnin tänään linjalla 3. Kuva

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt on käynnissä kohteiden 1 ja 3 kilpailutus.

Kohde 1: linjat 1, 22 ja 23. 8 sähkö-A2 (linja 1) ja 6 A2.
Kohde 3: linjat 5, 6, 16, 20 ja 28. 15 A2
Yhteistarjous kohteista on sallittu. A2:n vaatimus on vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa, joista 4 voi olla klaffeja. Takaovea ei vaadita.

Hinnasta saa 92 pistettä. Kalustopisteytys on:
Euro 6 0 p
Euro 6 biodiesel 3 p
Euro 6 biokaasu 4 p
Sähkö 8 p
Linjan 1 sähköbusseja ei huomioida kalustopisteytyksessä.

Sopimuskausi on 1.7.2021 - koulujen lukuvuoden 2028-29 viimeisen viikon sunnuntai + 2 vuoden optio.

----------


## Eppu

Mitä linjoja nuo 22,23 ja 28 oikein ovat? Ja onko tuo mainittu linja 20 sama kuin nykyinen 20? En löytänyt mistään tietoa näistä.

----------


## kuukanko

22: Mukkula  Myyntimiehenkatu
23: Kukkila  Kauppatori
20: Hollola kk - Kauppatori
28: Jalkaranta  Tonttila/Joutjärvi (ensimmäisen vuoden ajan kaikki vuorot Tonttilaan, kesästä 2022 lähtien puolet vuoroista Joutjärvelle)

Linkit karttoihin: kohde 1, kohde 3

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitä linjoja nuo 22,23 ja 28 oikein ovat?


22 ja 28 ovat runkolinjastosuunnitelman linjat 2 ja 8. Saa nähdä, muutetaanko numerot myöhemmin, kun nykyiset 2 ja 8 vapautuvat runkolinjojen käyttöönoton edetessä. Nykyinen linja 2 ajanee samaa reittiä samalla numerolla sopimuksen loppuun 7/2022, joten ainakin vuoden uusi linja 2 on numerolla 22. Nykyinen linja 8 poistunee myös samaan aikaan.

Lisäksi, on mielenkiintoista nähdä, mitä Koiviston Auto loppupeleissä ajaa kohteen 8 sopimuksella heinäkuusta 2022 eteenpäin. Suunniteltu linja 4 Ahtialasta Hollolaan, Nastolan kaksi linjaa, Hollolan kk:n linja ja kouluvuorot Hollolassa ja Nastolassa, vai jotain muuta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:33 ----------

Orimattilan kaupunki kilpailuttaa Orimattila-Henna -välin liityntäliikenteen. Liikennöintiaika on 1.8.2020-31.5.2021 ja 1+1 optiovuodet.

https://tarjouspalvelu.fi/TPPerustie...ce&tpID=301802

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäen Liikenne voitti kohteet 7 ja 9 myös uusintakilpailutuksessa: http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktpro...&docid=1532538

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kilpailutuksessa on nyt myös Lahden ja Vääksyn/Padasjoen välinen liikenne ja Asikkalan sisäisiä linjoja.


Asikkalan voitti Lehtimäen Liikenne ja Padasjoen Koiviston Auto.

----------


## Eppu

> Asikkalan voitti Lehtimäen Liikenne ja Padasjoen Koiviston Auto.


Jaahas, se on sitten hyvästit Niemisen linjoille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Asikkalan voitti Lehtimäen Liikenne ja Padasjoen Koiviston Auto.


Täältä löytyy tarjousten vertailutaulukko.

----------


## jorkki

Millaisetkohan kalusto vaatimukset noissa Padasjoen kohteissa oli ,elikäs joutuuko KA hankkimaan uutta käytettyä kalustoa.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Millaisetkohan kalusto vaatimukset noissa Padasjoen kohteissa oli ,elikäs joutuuko KA hankkimaan uutta käytettyä kalustoa.


2- tai 3-akselinen S-luokan kaupunkiliikenneauto. Euro V. Puolimatala tai korkea. Ovitus 1+1+0 tai 1+0+1. Istumapaikkoja vähintään 50. Elekroninen linjakilpi. Kahdella lähdöllä (7.00 Lahti-Asikkala KK ja 7.00 Urajärvi-Vääksy) tarvitaan joko vähintään 60 paikkainen auto tai tupla-auto.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäen Liikenne aloitti 1.7. liikenteen linjoilla 7, 12, 13, 17, 18 ja 19.

Muilla linjoilla oli ensimmäisenä päivänä Citaroita, mutta Lassi-linjoja 18 ja 19 ajoi Iveco Rosero First (nro 71, rek.nro NKO-569): https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...+(NKO-569).JPG

----------


## tohpeeri

Lahden sähkö-VDL:t näyttävät aika pätkiltä. Mikä on niiden istumapaikkamäärä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lahden sähkö-VDL:t näyttävät aika pätkiltä. Mikä on niiden istumapaikkamäärä?


Sähkö-VDL:t monikossa? Minun tietääkseni siellä on kokeiluluontoisessa käytössä yksi hieman midikokoa suurempi sähkö-VDL Matkakeskuksen ja kaupungin liikekeskustan välisessä liikenteessä. Tuon bussin paikkaluvuksi kerrotaan rekisteritiedoissa 29, joka saattaa sisältää kuljettajankin paikan. Paikkakuntalaiset osannevat kertoa, minkälainen kysyntä tuolla linjalla on ollut, vielä kun koronakin alentaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tänä samana aikana.

EDIT:


EDIT: On sillä näköjään ajettu muuallekin kuin vain tuota keskellä kaupunkia pendelöintiä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Sähkö-VDL:t monikossa? Minun tietääkseni siellä on kokeiluluontoisessa käytössä yksi hieman midikokoa suurempi sähkö-VDL Matkakeskuksen ja kaupungin liikekeskustan välisessä liikenteessä. Tuon bussin paikkaluvuksi kerrotaan rekisteritiedoissa 29, joka saattaa sisältää kuljettajankin paikan. Paikkakuntalaiset osannevat kertoa, minkälainen kysyntä tuolla linjalla on ollut, vielä kun koronakin alentaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä tänä samana aikana.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> EDIT: On sillä näköjään ajettu muuallekin kuin vain tuota keskellä kaupunkia pendelöintiä.


Saattoi olla yksi ja sama. Näin sen sitten useamman kerran.

----------


## Metus

> Saattoi olla yksi ja sama. Näin sen sitten useamman kerran.


Linjalla 3 on iltapäivällä kolmantena autona.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa on tosiaan tällä hetkellä vain yksi sähköbussi, KA 202 VDL Citea LLE-99E (9,9-metrinen). Istumapaikkoja aiemmin kerrottu 29 ja kyllä se on näin koronakesänä riittänyt linjalle 3.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäen VDL nro 97, joka ajoi hotellishuttlea lentoasemalla, on nyt LSL-värinen ja se ajoi tänään linjalla 17.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt on käynnissä kohteiden 1 ja 3 kilpailutus.


Tuloksissa ei mitään hirveän yllättävää: Koiviston Auton yhdistelmätarjous voitti. Vertailutaulukko

----------


## Miska

> Tuloksissa ei mitään hirveän yllättävää: Koiviston Auton yhdistelmätarjous voitti. Vertailutaulukko


Varsin halpaa liikennettä, voittaneen tarjouksen yksikköhinnat ovat 0,343 eur / km, 29,602 eur / h ja 133,492 eur / ap. Kakkoseksi kilpailussa näytti tulleen Nobina, joka tarjosi ilmeisesti koko kaluston sähköbusseina, kun kalustopisteitä tuli täydet 8. Koivarin tarjouksessa kalustopisteet olivat 5,03, joten ilmeisesti myös se tarjosi sähköbusseja minimivaatimusta enemmän. Nobinan km- ja tuntihinnat olivat aika lähellä voittaneen tarjouksen hintatasoa, mutta autopäiväkustannus on selvästi suurempi (joka tosin sekin on halvempi kuin useimmissa Nobinan HSL-alueen dieselbussikohteissa). 

Liikenteen tilaajat pl. HSL ovat olleet toistaiseksi aika varovaisia sähköbussivaatimusten kanssa, mutta viime aikoina useammallakin kaupunkiseudulla ratkaistut kilpailutukset antavat osviittaa sähköbussiliikenteen kustannustasosta. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että sähköbussiliikenne ei ole ainakaan merkittävästi polttomoottoriliikennettä kalliimpaa vaan päinvastoin jopa edullisempaa huolimatta latausinfran tuomista kustannuksista.

----------


## anticop

Tämä Lehtimäki 6 löytyi Vantaalta, Tikkurillasta. Kuva otettu 13.8.2020 noin klo. 16:00

Erikoinen bajamajaratkaisu:
https://flic.kr/p/2jvWyvV

Edestä:
https://flic.kr/p/2jvWByU

Tietääkö joku tästä enemmän tarinaa?
Esim. Mikä toi bajamaja-juttu on? 
On kuulemma illalla grillinä Helsingin Rautatientorilla.

----------


## Alf P.

> Hauskasti vielä tuo padasjoen linja ajaa Niemisen reittiä mukaillen Paasikivenkadulle ja jatkaa sieltä Mytäjäisten kautta Matkakeskukselle.


No, se reitti ei kauan kestänyt.  :Laughing: 

Linjan 42 Lahti-Vääksy-Padasjoki reitti muuttuu Lahdessa 17.8.2020

----------


## kuukanko

VDL:n Facebook-päivityksen mukaan Koiviston Autolle toimitetaan keväällä 2021 18 VDL Citea LLE-115 Electriciä Lahden kaupunkiliikenteeseen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> VDL:n Facebook-päivityksen mukaan Koiviston Autolle toimitetaan keväällä 2021 18 VDL Citea LLE-115 Electriciä Lahden kaupunkiliikenteeseen.


Näistä 18:sta yksi on tässä uutisessa mainittu, nykyisen KA202:n korvaava auto, joka tulee jossain vaiheessa. Tämän vuoksi LSL:n tuorein uutinen puhuu 17:stä uudesta sähköautosta. Tässä uutisessa on myös kuva sähköbussien ulkoasusta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

VDL-hankinta on noteerattu myös lahden toisella puolella: Bussmagasinetin uutinen mainitsee myös, että Lahdessa sähköautoja ladataan kattovirroittimella. Akkupaketin koko näissä VDL:issä on 282 kWh.

----------


## Miska Törö

Lahden seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan Esityslistassa on muutamia muutoksia tuleviin linjoihin. 

Vuodenvaihteessa alkaville Heinolan ja Orimattilan linjoille on jälleen tullut muutoksia. Linja 71 kulkee Vitikankadun kautta, eikä Holman-Kymijärven maantien. Linjalle 74 tulee muutamia B vuoroja, jotka ajavat Mustikkahaan ja Vuohkallion kautta ja palaavat sitten normaalille reitilleen. Orimattilan suunnan linjat 61 ja 69 alkavat ajaa uutta Renkomäen väylää pitkin ja linja 7 tulee alkaa ajaa suoraan Orimattilankatua, eikä pyöri enää pikkukaduilla. 

Ensi kesäksi esityslistassa on Hollolan kunta halunnut säästöjä lopettamalla kokonaan linjat 10, 10S sekä mahdollisesti linjan 54. Linja 11 muutettaisi kulkemaan Hollolan kirkonkylän ja Salpakankaan väliä ja Lahteen matka olisi vaihdollinen. Linja 11 alkaisi ajaa myös Koulurinteentien kautta palvellakseen paremmin Vanhantalon aluetta ja tulevia kouluverkkomuutoksia Hollolan alueella. 

Vuoden 2022 syksyllä kun runkolinja 4 (Tiilikangas/Tiilijärvi - Hiekkanummi/Viuha) aloittaa, sille tulisi 10 minuutin vuoroväli osaksi päivää ja joitakin vuoroja ajettaisi Kansankadun kautta Vt12.lle, josta suoraan Lahteen käymättä Koneharjussa tai keskussairaalalla. 

Nämä muutokset yhdessä edellisten kanssa aiheuttavat muunmuassa sen, että Jalkarannasta ei pääse enää keskussairaalalle, muuten kuin torin kautta. myöskään Hollolan kirkonkylälle ei pääse vaihdotta. (paitsi muutaman kerran päivässä linjalla 20). Yhtenä muutoksena on se, että 10S loppuu, jolloin ainoa linja Vipusenkadulle on 16. eli kaikki tähän mennessä Orimattilasta, Patoniitystä, Launeelta, Hollolasta tulleet laitetaan yhteen autoon torilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nämä muutokset yhdessä edellisten kanssa aiheuttavat muunmuassa sen, että Jalkarannasta ei pääse enää keskussairaalalle, muuten kuin torin kautta.


Uusi linja 10 Harjuviidantie-tori-PHKS ajaa tämän hetkisen runkolinjastosuunnitelman mukaan v. 2022 (?) alkaen Jalkarannan kautta sairaalalle.

Reittimuutosten myötä ehdotetaan, että kohde 8 sisältäisi loppusopimuskauden ajan linjat:
- 4 Tiilijärvi/Tiilikangas - Hiekkanummi/Viuha
- 11 Hollola kk - Salpakangas
- 12 Ala-Okeroinen - Herrasmanni
- 25 Mäkelä - Kauppatori
- 51-58 Hollolassa

http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktpro...2020%2016%3a00

Eli ensi vuonna kilpailutettaisiin siis kaiketi linjat:
- 3 Renkomäki - Ruoriniemi
- 7 Metsä-Pietilä - Karisto
- 9 Metsämaa - Uusikylä
- 10 PHKS - Harjuviidantie
- 13 Niemi - Nikkilä
- 18 ja 19 Lassi-linjat
- 98 Nastolassa
- KEHÄ 1 ja 2, jos nämä aloittavat

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli ensi vuonna kilpailutettaisiin siis kaiketi linjat:
> - 3 Renkomäki - Ruoriniemi
> - 7 Metsä-Pietilä - Karisto
> - 9 Metsämaa - Uusikylä
> - 10 PHKS - Harjuviidantie
> - 13 Niemi - Nikkilä
> - 18 ja 19 Lassi-linjat
> - 98 Nastolassa
> - KEHÄ 1 ja 2, jos nämä aloittavat


Nyt nämä ovat tulossa kilpailutukseen, tosin vain linjat 3, 7, 9, 10, 13 ja 98. Kaksi pakettia: kohde 2 (linjat 3, 7 ja 13) ja kohde 4 (9, 10 ja 98). Sopimuskausi 8 v + 2 v optio. Biodieselistä, kaasusta ja sähköstä saa lisäpisteitä, mutta niitä ei vaadita. Autoja on molemmissa kohteissa 10.

http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktpro...2020%2016%3a00

Samassa kokouksessa esitetään myös vyöhykeuudistusta: http://ktweb.lahti.fi/ktwebbin/ktpro...2020%2016%3a00

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lehtimäelle tulee vuodenvaihteeksi Volvo 8900LE:tä, näin tänään numerot 73 & 74.

Kuva

----------


## EaS

> Lehtimäelle tulee vuodenvaihteeksi Volvo 8900LE:tä, näin tänään numerot 73 & 74.
> 
> Kuva


Ja taitaa tulla pari muutakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja taitaa tulla pari muutakin.


92 ja 94 8900LE:t on näkyneet myös.

----------


## Star 701

> 92 ja 94 8900LE:t on näkyneet myös.


Onkos nämä ihan uusia, vai jostain tuotu vähänkäytettynä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onkos nämä ihan uusia, vai jostain tuotu vähänkäytettynä?


Tehdasuusia ovat, tämä oli tilaajan vaatimus.

----------


## antsa

Tänään ajossa myös uudet Lehtimäen 75 ja 95. Volvoja nekin.

----------


## kuukanko

> VDL:n Facebook-päivityksen mukaan Koiviston Autolle toimitetaan keväällä 2021 18 VDL Citea LLE-115 Electriciä Lahden kaupunkiliikenteeseen.


VDL:ltä tuli uusi Facebook-päivitys, jonka mukaan yksi näistä 18:sta uudesta onkin tilava 43+3 -paikkainen uuden sukupolven Citea LLE Electric.

Uuden sukupolven Citean ensiesittelyn pitäisi olla vasta Busworld Europessa lokakuussa, mutta ehkä näin matkustusrajoitusten aikaan uskotaan, ettei Lahdessa käy liikaa uteliaita tutustumassa uutuuteen ennen sitä  :Smile:  Tai sitten tuo yksi toimitetaankin vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> VDL:ltä tuli uusi Facebook-päivitys, jonka mukaan yksi näistä 18:sta uudesta onkin tilava 43+3 -paikkainen uuden sukupolven Citea LLE Electric.
> 
> Uuden sukupolven Citean ensiesittelyn pitäisi olla vasta Busworld Europessa lokakuussa, mutta ehkä näin matkustusrajoitusten aikaan uskotaan, ettei Lahdessa käy liikaa uteliaita tutustumassa uutuuteen ennen sitä  Tai sitten tuo yksi toimitetaankin vasta myöhemmin.


Käsittääkseni se ei tule ennen lokakuuta.

----------


## kuukanko

Lahdessa on alkanut uusi kilpailutus.

Kohteita on kaksi:
Kohde 2: linjat 3, 7 ja 13. 9 A2-tyypin bussia. Reittikartat: https://platform.remix.com/map/19c33...76,25.63904,11Kohde 4: linjat 9, 10 ja 98. 5 C-tyypin bussia, 4 A2-tyypin bussia ja 1 seutubussi. Reittikartat: https://platform.remix.com/map/75743...5.68781,12.128 (linjat ovat nykyisin kohteessa 8. Kohteen 8 sisältö muuttuu runkolinjaston vuoksi)
Molemmissa sopimuskausi on 1.7.2022 - koulujen kevätlukukauden 2030 päättymistä seuraava sunnuntai + 2 vuoden optio.

Hintapisteiden maksimi 92 ja kalustopisteiden 8. Kalustopisteet tulevat päästötasosta: Euro6 0 p. (vähimmäisvaatimus), Euro6 biodiesel 3 p., Euro6 biokaasu 4 p., sähkö 8 p. Kalustopisteet painotetaan linjakilometreillä.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 17.5. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa tulee 7.6.2021 alkaen runsaasti reitti- ja aikataulumuutoksia: https://www.lsl.fi/ajankohtaista/linjasto-uudistuu-2021

Lehtimäen Liikenne voitti uudentyyppisen palvelulinjaston liikennöinnin 1.7.2021 alkaen, linjoista tulee Lempi-nimisiä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Erään joukkoliikenneharrastajan (myös tämän foorumin jäsen) nettikuvassa esiintyy LSL:n väreissä KA:n sähköbussi #374 (LPS-374). Se on VDL Citea LLE-115 electric, ja se kulkee kuvassa linjalla 3S. Onkohan noita paljonkin liikenteessä jo nyt? KA:n instagram-päivityksessä kerrotaan, että 7.6. sähköbusseja sijoitetaan linjalle 1. Tuolloiset ykkösen versiot ajavat sitten pohjoisessa Karjusaareen ja Solttiin, etelässä Liipolaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Erään joukkoliikenneharrastajan (myös tämän foorumin jäsen) nettikuvassa esiintyy LSL:n väreissä KA:n sähköbussi #374 (LPS-374). Se on VDL Citea LLE-115 electric, ja se kulkee kuvassa linjalla 3S. Onkohan noita paljonkin liikenteessä jo nyt? KA:n instagram-päivityksessä kerrotaan, että 7.6. sähköbusseja sijoitetaan linjalle 1. Tuolloiset ykkösen versiot ajavat sitten pohjoisessa Karjusaareen ja Solttiin, etelässä Liipolaan.


Tällä hetkellä liikenteessä on ollut autot 373-376, lisäksi niitä on varusteltavana muutama lisää.

Tulevat linjalle 1 tilaajan vaatimuksen mukaisesti, mutta myös muille linjoille. 6.6. asti ne ajavat lähinnä linjoja 3 ja 3S.

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.5.2021

KA 373 / 3S

---------- Lisättiin kuvalinkki klo 16:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------

Tällainen auto oli kyseessä.

----------


## kuukanko

Lahden kaupungininsinööri on tehnyt tänään hankintapäätöksen kilpailukohteista 2 ja 4.

Kohteen 2 voitti Bus Travel Oy Reissu Ruoti ja kohteen 4 Lehtimäen Liikenne.

Kalustopisteiden perusteella Ruoti tarjosi voittamansa kohteen liikenteen kokonaan sähköbusseilla. Lehtimäenkin kohteen suoritteesta iso osa hoidetaan sähköbusseilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ruotin kohdalla on ladattu selvitys konversiosähköbussista, mitähän nämä ovat?

----------


## kuukanko

Ihan vaan lisätäkseni spekulaatioita heitän, että noilla seuduilla toimiva Linkkerhän on kertonut alkavansa tehdä konversiosarjoja dieselbussien muuttamiseksi sähköisiksi. Ruodin Suburban saa vähän järeämpää retrofitiä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.6.2021

KA 373 / 1*
KA 375 / 1*
KA 376 / 1*
KA 377 / 1*
KA 378 / 22
KA 379 / 22
KA 380 / 22
KA 381 / 5
KA 382 / 5

1* = sisältää 1K ja 1S, pelkkää tunnusta 1 ei nykyisellään esiinny.

Linjoilla 5 ja 22 näkyi myös dieselkalustoa.

Lahden havainnoista on myös kuvakokoelma.

----------


## Eppu

> 12.6.2021
> 
> KA 373 / 1*
> KA 375 / 1*
> KA 376 / 1*
> KA 377 / 1*
> KA 378 / 22
> KA 379 / 22
> KA 380 / 22
> ...


LSL-logot ja kylkinumerot noissa sähkövaunuissa on teipattu jokseenkin välinpitämättömästi. Etuoven vieressä kylkinumerot ovat osittain tummemman sinisen päällä jolloin ne eivät erotu. Kuljettajan ikkunan alla puolestaan yksilöstä riippuen numero on puoliksi mustan, puoliksi vaaleansinisen päällä. Siitäkään sitä ei oikein kunnolla erota ja lopputulos on vähintäänkin outo. Luulisi että paremminkin voisi asiat tehdä.

----------


## killerpop

> LSL-logot ja kylkinumerot noissa sähkövaunuissa on teipattu jokseenkin välinpitämättömästi. Etuoven vieressä kylkinumerot ovat osittain tummemman sinisen päällä jolloin ne eivät erotu.


No jopas. Ensimmäistä kertaa Koiviston Auton busseissa vuosikymmeniin on oikeastaan paremmin teipattu numero ovipuolella kuin ovettomalla puolella. Pitkäänhän oli aikajakso, ettei ovipuolelle edes teipattu numeroa.

----------


## Melamies

> 12.6.2021
> 
> KA 373 / 1*
> KA 375 / 1*
> KA 376 / 1*
> KA 377 / 1*
> KA 378 / 22
> KA 379 / 22
> KA 380 / 22
> ...


Vaihtuuko linjakilpien teksti matkan edistyessä? Muuten tulee mieleen, että uudessa ympäristökaupunkilahessa Tevi on todella tärkeä paikka. (Olin luullut sen olevan vain teknisen viraston entinen toimitalo.) Vai sulkeeko Tevin kautta ajaminen automaattisesti jonkin toisen vaihtoehdon pois?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tevi on tärkeä paikka lähinnä linjan 1 busseille ja sen käyttäjille, koska Tevi korvaa nimenomaan tällä linjaparilla (siis 1K ja 1S) Kauppatorin. Ainakin Liipolan suuntaan ajettaessa Teville pysähdyttiin toistuvasti tasaamaan aikaa. Kuvailisin asiaa siis siten, että linjoilla 1K ja 1S Tevi on yhtä kuin "Keskusta". Tevin pohjoisen suunnan pysäkkiä käyttää aika monikin linja, myös muutamat Kauppatorin kautta kulkevat linjat.

Minun nähdäkseni linjakilpien määränpääteksti ei päivity matkan edetessä. Ei ainakaan edellä käsitellyillä linjoilla. Varsin monessa kuvassa kilvessä esiintyy paikka, joka on kuvaustilanteeseen mennessä jäänyt jo taakse.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> LSL-logot ja kylkinumerot noissa sähkövaunuissa on teipattu jokseenkin välinpitämättömästi. Etuoven vieressä kylkinumerot ovat osittain tummemman sinisen päällä jolloin ne eivät erotu. Kuljettajan ikkunan alla puolestaan yksilöstä riippuen numero on puoliksi mustan, puoliksi vaaleansinisen päällä. Siitäkään sitä ei oikein kunnolla erota ja lopputulos on vähintäänkin outo. Luulisi että paremminkin voisi asiat tehdä.


Tuo laajempi musta alue (vrt. diesel-VDL:ään) aikaansaa tämän vasemmalla sivulla. Toki sähköbusseissa olisi voinut käyttää valkoista teippiä, kuten diesel-VDL:n oikealla puolella, jolloin molemmat ongelmat olisi ratkenneet.




> Tevi on tärkeä paikka lähinnä linjan 1 busseille ja sen käyttäjille, koska Tevi korvaa nimenomaan tällä linjaparilla (siis 1K ja 1S) Kauppatorin. Ainakin Liipolan suuntaan ajettaessa Teville pysähdyttiin toistuvasti tasaamaan aikaa. Kuvailisin asiaa siis siten, että linjoilla 1K ja 1S Tevi on yhtä kuin "Keskusta". Tevin pohjoisen suunnan pysäkkiä käyttää aika monikin linja, myös muutamat Kauppatorin kautta kulkevat linjat.
> 
> Minun nähdäkseni linjakilpien määränpääteksti ei päivity matkan edetessä. Ei ainakaan edellä käsitellyillä linjoilla. Varsin monessa kuvassa kilvessä esiintyy paikka, joka on kuvaustilanteeseen mennessä jäänyt jo taakse.


Mukkulankadun remontin vuoksi linja 1 ajaa Teville, ei torille. Normaalitilanteessa, ja toki nytkin, linja 13 kulkee suoraan Vesijärvenkatua Tevin pysäkin kautta. Aikaa nämä molemmat tasaavat etelään Tevillä ja pohjoiseen Matkakeskuksen A-pysäkillä, johtuen Tevin pohjoisen suunnan pysäkin vilkkaudesta.

Linjakilvet ovat koko matkan samat, jos ei niitä manuaalisesti vaihda.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sitä vähän mietin, aiheuttaako Mukkulankadun remontti niin suuren hidastuksen ykköselle, että siksi Kauppatorin suhteen joudutaan ajamaan oikoreittiä. Sinänsä pitäisi olla mahdollista linjata ykkönen samalla tavoin kuin esimerkiksi 22 (joka kulkee Kauppatorin kautta, pohjoiseen mennessä sen lisäksi Tevinkin kautta).

----------


## antsa

Mutta 22 kulkee Niemenkatua eikä Mukkulankatua ja siksi tuo torin kierto sopii sen aikatauluun.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linjalle 22 ei tosiaan ole vaikutusta tuosta työmaasta, kun se ei aja Mukkulankatua.

Sama tilanne oli ennen kesäaikatauluja: 31 ja 32 ajoivat poikkeusreittiä, 21 ei.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja tuon työmaan vaikutus on kaikesta päätelleen hidastava, ja siksi Mukkulankadun linjoja on työmaan ajaksi nopeutettu jättämällä Kauppatorin kierros pois.

----------


## Peltsi

Miksi Lahden sähkö Citeoissa on virroitin katolla ja Kuopion ei? Miksi erilainen lataustapa?

----------


## Star 701

> Miksi Lahden sähkö Citeoissa on virroitin katolla ja Kuopion ei? Miksi erilainen lataustapa?


Erilainen lataustapa, Kuopion vastaavat ladataan käsittääkseni töpselistä jonka paikka oli muistaakseni auton oikealla sivulla. 

Lahdesta muuttaneet numeroilla #210 ja #211 olevat Citeat Kuopion Liikenteen laivueeseen. Ilmeisesti korvaamaan poistuneita katuri-Kabusseja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tällä hetkellä (30.6.2021) KA:lla näyttäisi olevan rekisterissä seuraavat VDL Citea LLE-115 electric -sähköbussit LSL-liikennettä varten: 372 (LPS-372), 373 (LPS-373), 374 (LPS-374), 375 (LPS-375), 376 (LPS-376), 377 (LPS-377), 378 (LPS-378), 379 (LPS-379), 380 (LPS-380), 381 (LPS-381), 382 (LPS-382), 383 (LPS-383), 384 (LPS-384), 385 (LPS-385), 386 (LPS-386), 387 (LPS-387) ja 388 (LPS-388). Autojen rekisteröintiajankohdat eivät ole menneet numerojärjestyksessä. Netissä näkyvien kuvien perusteella lähes jokainen on ollut jo linjalla. LPS-388 on rekisteröity vasta 29.6., joten ei ihmekään että siitä en ole nähnyt vielä kuvia.

----------


## kuukanko

Reissu Ruoti on tilannut voittamaansa kohteeseen 13-metrisiä Scania Citywide BEV -täyssähköbusseja. Scanian uutinen. Uutisessa ei kerrota bussien määrää

----------


## Ivecomies

> Reissu Ruoti on tilannut voittamaansa kohteeseen 13-metrisiä Scania Citywide BEV -täyssähköbusseja. Scanian uutinen. Uutisessa ei kerrota bussien määrää


Vihdoinkin saadaan uuden sukupolven Scanioita liikenteeseen. Tätä olenkin odottanut. Koska muuten vanhan CW:n tuotanto päättyi, kun vielä viime kesänä Ruotsiin tuli edellisen sukupolven Citywidejä ajoon? ja onko tätä uutta Cittaria edes vielä käytössä missään linjaliikenteessä kun ei löydy mitään kuvia netistä linjaliikenteessä, ainoastaan demokuvia?

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.7.2021

Alkuiltapäivällä näkyi sähkö-VDL:iä seuraavasti:

KA 372 / 1K ja 1S
KA 373 / 1K ja 1S
KA 375 / 1K ja 1S
KA 376 / 1K ja 1S
KA 377 / 28
KA 378 / 1K ja 1S
KA 379 / 22
KA 380 / 22
KA 382 / 5
KA 383 / 6
KA 384 / 22
KA 385 / 6
KA 387 / 6
KA 388 / 5

Yllä listatuista linjoista 1K / 1S, 22 ja 6 menivät havaintoaikana kokonaan sähkökalustolla. Linjalla 5 oli kolmantena autona diesel. Linjojen 28, 28K ja 28R ainoa sähköbussi oli yllä kerrottu KA 377.

----------


## kuukanko

Lahden kaupungin tiedotteessa kerrotaan kohteiden 2 ja 4 tulevien sopimusten uusista sähköbusseista.

Reissu Ruodille tulee 5 uutta sähkö-Scaniaa ja neljä konversiobussia. Huhut kertovat, että konversiobussit tehtäisiin Scaloista, joista kaksi on ennestään Ruodin omia ja kaksi hankittaisiin muualta. Kilpailutusehdoissa konversiobussit lasketaan konvertointihetkellä 3-vuotiaiksi siitä riippumatta minkä ikäinen aihio on.

Lehtimäen Liikenteelle tulee 5 sähköbussia.

----------


## jtm

> Lahden kaupungin tiedotteessa kerrotaan kohteiden 2 ja 4 tulevien sopimusten uusista sähköbusseista.
> 
> Reissu Ruodille tulee 5 uutta sähkö-Scaniaa ja neljä konversiobussia. Huhut kertovat, että konversiobussit tehtäisiin Scaloista, joista kaksi on ennestään Ruodin omia ja kaksi hankittaisiin muualta. Kilpailutusehdoissa konversiobussit lasketaan konvertointihetkellä 3-vuotiaiksi siitä riippumatta minkä ikäinen aihio on.
> 
> Lehtimäen Liikenteelle tulee 5 sähköbussia.


Ainakin ex. Nobinan Scalat #719 ja #727 ovat nykyään Reissuruodin omistuksessa joten olisivatko sitten nämä yksilöt ne 2 muuta?

----------


## Eppu

> Ainakin ex. Nobinan Scalat #719 ja #727 ovat nykyään Reissuruodin omistuksessa joten olisivatko sitten nämä yksilöt ne 2 muuta?


Varmaankin sitten näistä konversiobusseista laitetaan samalla sisätilat ja lattiat täysin uusiksi.Jokainen yksilö lienee niin nuhjuisessa kunnossa, että noloa sellaista linjalle olisi laittaa. 
Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on myös se, lasketaanko noista peräpään lattiaa hieman. Sähkömoottori ei varmaan vie niin paljon tilaa etteikö takapenkit vois olla hieman alempanakin. Katsellaan ja odotellaan millaisia kyhäelmiä sieltä sitten suoltuu...

----------


## Rattivaunu

LSL:n verkkosivujen linkistä voi nyt ladata tulevan talven (2021 - 22) aikatauluvihkon. 

Linja 1 on poikkeusreitillä vielä elokuun 2021, mutta sen jälkeen Mukkulankatu on jälleen käytössä, ja näin ykkösen on mahdollista käyttää aikaansa Kauppatorin lenkkiin keskustassa (1K ja 1S alkavat siis kulkea Kauppatorillekin). Myös 13 on Niemessä poikkeusreitillä elokuun ajan. Syyskuussa 13 palaa siellä päässä ennalleen, keskustassa ajetaan Vesijärvenkatua suoraan, kuten on aiemminkin ajettu.

----------


## Miska Törö

> LSL:n verkkosivujen linkistä voi nyt ladata tulevan talven (2021 - 22) aikatauluvihkon. 
> 
> Linja 1 on poikkeusreitillä vielä elokuun 2021, mutta sen jälkeen Mukkulankatu on jälleen käytössä, ja näin ykkösen on mahdollista käyttää aikaansa Kauppatorin lenkkiin keskustassa (1K ja 1S alkavat siis kulkea Kauppatorillekin). Myös 13 on Niemessä poikkeusreitillä elokuun ajan. Syyskuussa 13 palaa siellä päässä ennalleen, keskustassa ajetaan Vesijärvenkatua suoraan, kuten on aiemminkin ajettu.


Muita muutoksia ovat muun muassa linjojen 10, 10S ja 54 lopettaminen ja linjan 16 typistäminen vain torin ja vipusenkadun välille. Kilpailutuksessa linjan 16 aikataulut olivat paljon laajemmat kuin nyt aikatauluissa. Linjalta 7 on hävinnyt aamupäivän ruuhkavuorot ja vain iltapäivällä ajetaan 20 minutin välein. Linjalle 1 on laitettu KT vuoroja palautteiden perusteella että Tarjantielle pääsee myös sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjalle 1 on laitettu KT vuoroja palautteiden perusteella että Tarjantielle pääsee myös sunnuntaisin.


Tarkoitatko kuitenkin linjaa 28? Ykkönenhän poistui Jalkarannan suunnalta jo kesäliikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## Miska Törö

> Tarkoitatko kuitenkin linjaa 28? Ykkönenhän poistui Jalkarannan suunnalta jo kesäliikenteen alkaessa.


Näin juuri. vanhasta muistista kirjottelin.

----------


## Miska Törö

Ensi kesänä kalusto Lahdessa monipuolistuu. Lehtimäen Liikenne hankkii 5 sähköbussia. Nämä ovat teli-Yutongeja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ensi kesänä kalusto Lahdessa monipuolistuu. Lehtimäen Liikenne hankkii 5 sähköbussia. Nämä ovat teli-Yutongeja.


Jahas, Kiina-ilmiö leviää Päijät-Hämeeseenkin.

Muistutus, minkälaista valtiota näiden ostamisella tuetaan.

----------


## samulih

> Jahas, Kiina-ilmiö leviää Päijät-Hämeeseenkin.
> 
> Muistutus, minkälaista valtiota näiden ostamisella tuetaan.


Kyllä kaikki tietävät varmasti, asiat eivät ole aina yksinkertasia näissä ostoissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lempi-liikennettä ajaa ex. PL:n Sprinterit IMR-634 ja -635 sekä UZA-690. Neljäntenä autona nro 70. Varalla XSZ-817, joka on Ruotsin tuonti.

----------


## Alf P.

> No, se reitti ei kauan kestänyt. 
> 
> Linjan 42 Lahti-Vääksy-Padasjoki reitti muuttuu Lahdessa 17.8.2020


Sen sijaan nyt talviaikatauluun 20212022 tehtiin oikein järkevä muutos, kun linjan 42 reitti jatketaan Padasjoen linja-autoasemalta ABC:lle asti. Helpottaa esimerkiksi iäkkäämmän väestön asiointireissuja, kun pääsee bussilla suoraan Padasjoen kauppakeskittymän luokse.

----------


## Eppu

> Sen sijaan nyt talviaikatauluun 20212022 tehtiin oikein järkevä muutos, kun linjan 42 reitti jatketaan Padasjoen linja-autoasemalta ABC:lle asti. Helpottaa esimerkiksi iäkkäämmän väestön asiointireissuja, kun pääsee bussilla suoraan Padasjoen kauppakeskittymän luokse.


Tällaista en huomannutkaan. Erittäin hyvä muutos myös kuljettajille, onhan ABC huomattavasti fiksumpi taukopaikkanakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.11. liikkui pitkästä aikaa Lehtimäen telikalustoa kaupunkiliikenteessä, kun auto 69 ajeli linjalla 13.

----------


## repesorsa

YLE: Vessapula pakottaa bussikuskit ajamaan kupla otsassa  pääluottamushenkilö: "Muutama kuljettaja on joutunut jopa lopettamaan työuransa". 
Vessapula hiertää linja-auton kuljettajia eri puolilla Suomea. Tarpeilla käydään jopa puskassa. Lahdessa on syntynyt kiista, onko vastuu käymälöistä liikennöitsijöillä vai kaupungilla.


https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12222137

----------


## tkp

Samaa wc-ongelmaa on ympäri Suomea kun vastuuta asiasta pallotellaan tilaajan ja liikennöitsijöiden välillä. Ei liikennöitsijän kannata vessoja rakentaa kun liikenne on kilpailutettu niin muutaman vuoden kuluttua linjaa ajaakin eri firma. HSL taitaa olla ainoa tilaaja joka hoitaa wc-asiat edes jotenkin mallikkaasti? Uutinen kertoo lähinnä sen että kuinka paljon (vähän) tilaajaorganisaatiot välittää kuljettajista. Lahden joukkoliikennejohtajan vastaus on tyypillistä virkamiehen diipadaapaa jolla siirretään vastuuta. Kai se nyt liikenteen tilaaja tietää missä linjojen päätepysäkit on.

----------


## onni

Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html

----------


## Metus

Harvinaisen ruma ikkuna linjan alaosan maalaus.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html


On kyllä komee kania täytyy sanoa. Ehdottomasti hienompi kuin vanha Citywide, joka ainakin omaan makuun muistutti turhan paljon vanhaa Omnilinkiä ja Omnicityä. Tää uusi Citywidehän on nyt korvannut Scanian mallistossa vanhan Citywiden lisäksi myös isoveli Suburbanin, joten voi hyvinkin olla että tää uusi CW saa Suomessakin lähiaikoina positiivisen vastaanoton eikä mee varmaan enää kauaa ennen kuin näitä alkaa näkymään myös HSL-alueella. Eikä mee varmaan enää montaa vuotta ennen kuin uuden Citywiden bongaaminen Suomessa on yhtä helppoa kuin legendaarisen Lahti Scalan (ellei jopa vielä helpompaa Scalojen vanhetessa ja poistuessa).

----------


## 8.6

> Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html


Toivottavasti LSL puuttuu väritykseen. Mustan määrä on liian suuri.

----------


## Zambo

> On kyllä komee kania täytyy sanoa. Ehdottomasti hienompi kuin vanha Citywide, joka ainakin omaan makuun muistutti turhan paljon vanhaa Omnilinkiä ja Omnicityä. Tää uusi Citywidehän on nyt korvannut Scanian mallistossa vanhan Citywiden lisäksi myös isoveli Suburbanin, joten voi hyvinkin olla että tää uusi CW saa Suomessakin lähiaikoina positiivisen vastaanoton eikä mee varmaan enää kauaa ennen kuin näitä alkaa näkymään myös HSL-alueella. Eikä mee varmaan enää montaa vuotta ennen kuin uuden Citywiden bongaaminen Suomessa on yhtä helppoa kuin legendaarisen Lahti Scalan (ellei jopa vielä helpompaa Scalojen vanhetessa ja poistuessa).


Scaniassa on melko pienet akut. Sille pitäisi tehdä täysin omat ajosarjat, eikä sillä voisi korvata koko päiväksi muita sähköbusseja. Pienen akkupaketin ja sitä myötä pienemmän hinnan takia se sopisi vain hyvin kohdennetuihin liikennöintikohteisiin eli tuskin valtaa HSL-aluetta Scalan tavoin vielä lähivuosina.

Scania lähtee selvästi takamatkalta tähän leikkiin, mutta jos muilla merkeillä kaluston laatu tai korjaamotoiminta tökkii, niin siinä on Scanian mahdollisuus hypätä junan kyytiin.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Scaniassa on melko pienet akut. Sille pitäisi tehdä täysin omat ajosarjat, eikä sillä voisi korvata koko päiväksi muita sähköbusseja. Pienen akkupaketin ja sitä myötä pienemmän hinnan takia se sopisi vain hyvin kohdennetuihin liikennöintikohteisiin eli tuskin valtaa HSL-aluetta Scalan tavoin vielä lähivuosina.
> 
> Scania lähtee selvästi takamatkalta tähän leikkiin, mutta jos muilla merkeillä kaluston laatu tai korjaamotoiminta tökkii, niin siinä on Scanian mahdollisuus hypätä junan kyytiin.


Koskeeko toi siis uuden Citywiden kaikkia sähköversioita oli sitten pätkä, teli tai nivel?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:46 ----------




> Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html


Montako niitä tulee?

----------


## Miska Törö

6 kappaletta kaiketi. kohteisiin tarvitaan 9 autoa joten ilmeisesti 4 sähköscalaa konvertoidaan myös joista yksi on varalla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 6 kappaletta kaiketi. kohteisiin tarvitaan 9 autoa joten ilmeisesti 4 sähköscalaa konvertoidaan myös joista yksi on varalla.


Voisiko tätä konvertointia tehdä myös muihin linja-autoihin? Esim Volvo 8900LE, Scania Citywide Suburban sekä VDL Citeaan. Lähinnä sillä että jos on halvempaa kuin uusi sähkö bussi niin sillähän saisi tehtyä "säästöä".

----------


## canis lupus

> Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html


Vau! Pitkästä aikaa hieno Scania sitten Scalan. Panssarivaunumainen Omniexpress ja Suburban eivät kyllä miellytä silmää ollenkaan vaikkakin hyviä autoja ovat  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Toivottavasti LSL puuttuu väritykseen. Mustan määrä on liian suuri.


Eiköhän nykyinen LSL-väritys tule uusiinkiin busseihin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:47 ----------




> Scaniassa on melko pienet akut. Sille pitäisi tehdä täysin omat ajosarjat, eikä sillä voisi korvata koko päiväksi muita sähköbusseja. Pienen akkupaketin ja sitä myötä pienemmän hinnan takia se sopisi vain hyvin kohdennetuihin liikennöintikohteisiin eli tuskin valtaa HSL-aluetta Scalan tavoin vielä lähivuosina.


Akkujen kokoa minäkin ihmettelin kuvan perusteella.




> Scania lähtee selvästi takamatkalta tähän leikkiin, mutta jos muilla merkeillä kaluston laatu tai korjaamotoiminta tökkii, niin siinä on Scanian mahdollisuus hypätä junan kyytiin.


Kaikki LSL-alueen liikennöitsijät ei aja Scanioilla, valitettavasti, mutta epäilemättä niitä on kaikilla ainakin ollut. Voisiko olettaa, että vastaavasti korjaamoasiantuntemusta on kaikilla toimijoilla jäljellä? 

Mitenkä mahtaa olla kalustohankinnat muulla kolmella yhtiöllä?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Eiköhän nykyinen LSL-väritys tule uusiinkiin busseihin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:47 ----------
> 
> 
> Akkujen kokoa minäkin ihmettelin kuvan perusteella.
> 
> Kaikki LSL-alueen liikennöitsijät ei aja Scanioilla, valitettavasti, mutta epäilemättä niitä on kaikilla ainakin ollut. Voisiko olettaa, että vastaavasti korjaamoasiantuntemusta on kaikilla toimijoilla jäljellä? 
> 
> Mitenkä mahtaa olla kalustohankinnat muulla kolmella yhtiöllä?


Lehtimäellä ainakin on sähköautohankinta vielä vaiheessa. Lisäaikaa on kuulemma saatu joten ainakin aluksi nastolaa aletaan ajaa citaroilla. Toki pitäisi tulla dieseleitäkin se 4 kappaletta, mutta niistäkään ei ole vielä kuulunut mitään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:17 ----------




> Lehtimäellä ainakin on sähköautohankinta vielä vaiheessa. Lisäaikaa on kuulemma saatu joten ainakin aluksi nastolaa aletaan ajaa citaroilla. Toki pitäisi tulla dieseleitäkin se 4 kappaletta, mutta niistäkään ei ole vielä kuulunut mitään.


Tämä tosin pelkkää spekulaatiota kuten yleensäkin. kesä näyttää mikä on tilanne.

----------


## Eppu

Eksyinpä tutkiskelemaan tuota LSL:n kesäaikatauluvihkoa, ja ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että sekavaksi vaan menee näiden runkolinjojen myötä. Muutamilla linjoilla tämä kirjainsekottaminen menee kyllä liian pitkälle. Kun numeroitakin vapautuu käyttöön, mm. Lempin myötä, niin mitä varten tätä seikkaa ei voisi hyödyntää?

Esim. linjat 4 ja 8 ovat oudoimpia. Olisin itse niputtanut kaikki variaatiot yhteen hieman turkulaiseen tyyliin numeroilla. Linja 4 olisikin linjapari 4 ja 14. Mäkelän linja voisi olla vaikkapa 34. Samoin 8 voisi olla 8 ja 18. Selkeyttäisi hieman eikä olisi niin vaikeaa niille joiden on vaikeaa lukea aikatauluja. Ja miksipä ykkönen ei sit samalla olisi 1 ja 11, kun hollolan kirkonkylän linjan numero muuttuu 21:ksi.

Linjan 9 kohdalla on mainittu jo Kytölä, mutta ainakaan kesällä ei sinne vielä ajeta. Mihin lie reitti vedetään sitten...?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Eksyinpä tutkiskelemaan tuota LSL:n kesäaikatauluvihkoa, ja ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että sekavaksi vaan menee näiden runkolinjojen myötä. Muutamilla linjoilla tämä kirjainsekottaminen menee kyllä liian pitkälle. Kun numeroitakin vapautuu käyttöön, mm. Lempin myötä, niin mitä varten tätä seikkaa ei voisi hyödyntää?
> 
> Esim. linjat 4 ja 8 ovat oudoimpia. Olisin itse niputtanut kaikki variaatiot yhteen hieman turkulaiseen tyyliin numeroilla. Linja 4 olisikin linjapari 4 ja 14. Mäkelän linja voisi olla vaikkapa 34. Samoin 8 voisi olla 8 ja 18. Selkeyttäisi hieman eikä olisi niin vaikeaa niille joiden on vaikeaa lukea aikatauluja. Ja miksipä ykkönen ei sit samalla olisi 1 ja 11, kun hollolan kirkonkylän linjan numero muuttuu 21:ksi.
> 
> Linjan 9 kohdalla on mainittu jo Kytölä, mutta ainakaan kesällä ei sinne vielä ajeta. Mihin lie reitti vedetään sitten...?


Kirjaimia tuntuu lsl rakastavan kyllä. Tosin viimeksi runkolinjaston tarkoitus oli nimenomaan vähentää kirjaimia yms. Näkyy käyvän juuri päinvastoin kun ei montaa linjaa jää jossa ei olisi edes yhtä kirjainta. Samalla on taas kätevä supistaa joukkoliikenteen palvelualuetta kun esimerkiksi Koivukumpu jää vaille linja-autoa. Samoin Launeenkadulta vähenee tuntuvasti vuorot kun Renkomäen linja ajaakin Uudenmaankatua. Tämä ei kylläkään nopeuta linjaa, sillä Uudenmaankadulla on usein mahdotonta ajaa 60 kmh muun liikenteen ja muutaman pysäkin takia. Ilmeisesti myös jokimaan raviradan vuorot loppuvat. Kiveriössä käy myös kato vuoroista kun Lassi linjat päättyvät. Lempi linjat korvaavat teoriassa nämä, mutta kukapa viitsii aina alkaa erikseen etukäteen tilaamaan kyytiä joka vieläpä kulkee vain 8-15 välillä. 

Ainakin aluksi päätepysäkki tulee Kytölässä uuden Vuorelankadun ja vanhan Kirkonpellontien risteyksen tuntumaan. (kuvassa keskellä) Jatkossa katu jatkuu metsän läpi Kytölän selkätielle.

----------


## 8.6

> Eksyinpä tutkiskelemaan tuota LSL:n kesäaikatauluvihkoa, ja ei voi muuta sanoa kuin että sekavaksi vaan menee näiden runkolinjojen myötä. Muutamilla linjoilla tämä kirjainsekottaminen menee kyllä liian pitkälle. Kun numeroitakin vapautuu käyttöön, mm. Lempin myötä, niin mitä varten tätä seikkaa ei voisi hyödyntää?
> 
> Esim. linjat 4 ja 8 ovat oudoimpia. Olisin itse niputtanut kaikki variaatiot yhteen hieman turkulaiseen tyyliin numeroilla. Linja 4 olisikin linjapari 4 ja 14. Mäkelän linja voisi olla vaikkapa 34. Samoin 8 voisi olla 8 ja 18. Selkeyttäisi hieman eikä olisi niin vaikeaa niille joiden on vaikeaa lukea aikatauluja. Ja miksipä ykkönen ei sit samalla olisi 1 ja 11, kun hollolan kirkonkylän linjan numero muuttuu 21:ksi.
> 
> Linjan 9 kohdalla on mainittu jo Kytölä, mutta ainakaan kesällä ei sinne vielä ajeta. Mihin lie reitti vedetään sitten...?


Mielestäni kirjainten käyttö on huomattavasti selkeämpää kuin lähes saman reitin (esim. ykkösen) ajaminen useilla linjanumeroilla. Tukholmassa vältetään kirjainten käyttöä, ja yhdellä tunnuksella ajetaan pahimmillaan kymmentä eri reittiä, mikä on vielä sekavampaa. Tampereella käytettiin vielä noin kymmenen vuotta sitten Tukholman mallia, mutta kirjainten käyttöönotto selkeytti linjastoa huomattavasti. Lahdessakin aikaisemmin osa linjan 8 lähdöistä päättyi Renkomäkeen ja osa jatkoi Orimattilaan. Tilalle tulivat sitten 88, 89 ja 89Z. 88 erosi Heinolan päässä sen verran paljon 89(Z):sta, että sille sopi oma numeronsa, mutta nykyisten 1K:n ja 1S:n reiteillä on vain pieni ero.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Lahteen tulee kesällä 2022 uusia Scanian täysisähköisiä paikallisbusseja Reissu Ruodille. Autojen rakennus on jo kovassa vauhdissa Puolan tehtaalla, ja ensimmäinen on päässyt kuvaan: http://phototrans.eu/14,1130979,0,Sc...G03_00P09.html


Ainakin osa on jo saapunut ja niillä tullaan kuljettamaan lätkän MM22-kisajoukkueita Tampereella.
Lähde: Scania Suomi

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ainakin osa on jo saapunut ja niillä tullaan kuljettamaan lätkän MM22-kisajoukkueita Tampereella.


Ketju ei ehkä sopivin, mutta: Se on siinä!

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ketju ei ehkä sopivin, mutta: Se on siinä!


Tyhmästi laitettu toi Reissu Ruotsi teksti tohon keulaan noiden tarrojen päälle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

Scanian mainos reissu ruodin sähköbusseista https://www.is.fi/mainos/art-2000008830891.html

----------


## 8.6

4.7.
KA 261/12
KA 262/12
KA 265/5 & 6
KA 308/8R
KA 310/8
KA 311/8K & 8R
KA 319/5
KA 328/6
Koiviston Autolla oli enemmän vanhempaa kalustoa Lahden paikallisliikenteessä kuin viime kesänä.
RR RTG-127/3 (mainosteipattu)
RR 22/7 (Ruodin omissa väreissä)

----------


## jorkki

Volvon esittely sähkö bussi on nykyään KA370 kuva löytyy MISKA TÖRÖN heinäkuun bussi kuvista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Volvon esittely sähkö bussi on nykyään KA370 kuva löytyy MISKA TÖRÖN heinäkuun bussi kuvista.


Näköjään, ja nyt sillä on oikein tilaajaväritkin. Tätä ennen sitä on nähty Turussa viime talvikaudella (varsinkin linjalla 73), sitä ennen Helsingissä (Ruskeasuolle ulottuneella linjalla 23), ja uutena se liikkui Tampereella ainakin kahdella liikennöitsijällä. Käväisikö tämä jossain välissä Lahdessakin ennen tätä uusinta tulemista?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Volvon esittely sähkö bussi on nykyään KA370 kuva löytyy MISKA TÖRÖN heinäkuun bussi kuvista.


Nätimpi se on kuin uusi Citywide (ainakin tuossa asussa)
KA #370: https://miskatoro.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lin...n+Auto+370.JPG
RR #45: https://miskatoro.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lin...u+Ruoti+45.JPG

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nätimpi se on kuin uusi Citywide (ainakin tuossa asussa)


Volvo seuraa merkille tuttua uniikkia muotokieltä ja siten sen tunnistaa heti Volvoksi. Citywide on tosi geneerinen ja unohdettava. Unohdin jo tätä kirjoittaessa, miltä se näyttää.

----------


## ettäjaa

Osaako joku sanoa, löytyykö netistä sivua mistä näkisi LSL:n avoimen datan suoraan? Jotain bussitutkan tapaista siis.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Volvo seuraa merkille tuttua uniikkia muotokieltä ja siten sen tunnistaa heti Volvoksi.


Toivottavasti sama keula tulee myös uuteen, toisen sukupolven 8900:seen/8900LE:hen, jonka esitellyyn olen varautunut millä hetkellä hyvänsä.  :Wink:

----------


## antsa

Ruotin ajossa linjalla 7 tänään LSL:n väreissä ilman tekstejä ja numeroa ex. OTP:n ZNE-762.

----------


## Lexa99

> Nätimpi se on kuin uusi Citywide (ainakin tuossa asussa)
> KA #370: https://miskatoro.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lin...n+Auto+370.JPG
> RR #45: https://miskatoro.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lin...u+Ruoti+45.JPG


Scaniassa alkaa olla jo liikaa mustaa, varsinaista väritystä vain kapea kaistale. Kehityskulku mustan lisäämisessä (ja jotenkin haluaisin sanoa että keinotekoisen ikkunalinjan laskemisessa) alkaa muistuttaa erään saksalaisen autovalmistajan  munuaisten kasvua.

----------


## canis lupus

> Scaniassa alkaa olla jo liikaa mustaa, varsinaista väritystä vain kapea kaistale. Kehityskulku mustan lisäämisessä (ja jotenkin haluaisin sanoa että keinotekoisen ikkunalinjan laskemisessa) alkaa muistuttaa erään saksalaisen autovalmistajan  munuaisten kasvua.


Makuasioita. Mielestäni tuo Citywide on upea ulkoisesti. Hienoin Scania tähän mennessä

----------


## Wreith

> Makuasioita. Mielestäni tuo Citywide on upea ulkoisesti. Hienoin Scania tähän mennessä


Hieno se on kyllä, mutta yhdyn lexan kommenttiin... liikaa mustaa paneelia. Achenissa saksassa on näitä myös, mutta ala-paneelit maalattuina.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko mitään tietoa Scanian hinnasta verrattuna vastaavan pituiseen Yotongiin? Entä toimintamatka latauksella vrt. Yotong?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämän foorumin jäsenen nettikuvastossa on vuoden 2022 loppupuolelta muutama kuva, joissa näkyy Lehtimäen Liikenteen uusia Yutong E15 -telibusseja. Kuvissa näkyvät yksilöt ovat 101 (LRV-328) ja 103 (LRV-330). Nämä Yutongit ovat LSL-väreissä.

----------

